# Growing Arab Support For Israel



## MJB12741 (Jul 7, 2018)

Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Arabs on Social Media Support Israel Against Gaza Border Riots


----------



## fncceo (Jul 7, 2018)

Most Arabs have nothing but contempt for Palestinians.  Those that live in other Arab countries are often socially and economically disadvantaged. 

Arab leaders are only interested in the Palestinians as cannon fodder against Israel.

I'm not surprised the Arab man on the street has had enough of their hijinks.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 7, 2018)

Israeli propaganda.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 7, 2018)

Delusional zionist propaganda at it's best.  .....


----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2018)

Peace on Earth!

My God! 

What's the problem????????


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 7, 2018)

skye said:


> Peace on Earth!
> 
> My God!
> 
> What's the problem????????




They can’t stand the fact that Israel exists.


----------



## skye (Jul 7, 2018)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Peace on Earth!
> ...



That's their problem.

If they want to be losers.....let them walk into the abyss....too bad


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jul 7, 2018)

skye said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...



They already are losers and always will be.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Delusional zionist propaganda at it's best.  .....


How do you like that?  I had no idea the Arabs in Arab countries love & support the Palestinians.  Amazing what we can learn from the fine brain of Sunni Man. Lol!


----------



## rylah (Jul 8, 2018)

*"There is a people returning to its promised land."*
A Kuwaiti writer challenged the Arab states' longstanding solidarity against Israel Sunday in interview with Kuwait's Alrai TV channel, calling the Jewish state "independent and sovereign." "Like it or not, Israel is an independent and sovereign state," Abdullah Al-Hadlaq said. "It exists, and it has a seat at the United Nations, and most peace-loving and democratic countries recognize it." The countries that don't recognize Israel, Al-Hadlaq said, are "the countries of tyranny and oppression," citing North Korea as an example.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> How do you like that?  I had no idea the Arabs in Arab countries love & support the Palestinians.  Amazing what we can learn from the fine brain of Sunni Man.


You're most welcome my hebe friend.  ...


----------



## rylah (Jul 8, 2018)

*Moroccan activist, Malika Mazan spoke on Arab TV to show her support for Israel and the Jewish people.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

rylah said:


> Moroccan activist, Malika Mazan spoke on Arab TV to show her support for Israel and the Jewish people.


She should go to the local mosque and tell them her views on zionism and Israel.

I'm sure they would give her a warm welcome.  ....


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Moroccan activist, Malika Mazan spoke on Arab TV to show her support for Israel and the Jewish people.
> ...


Yeah.  Must be a holocaust survivor, eh Sunni?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> Yeah.  Must be a holocaust survivor, eh Sunni?


The so called holocaust is just a zionist myth.  ...


----------



## rylah (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Moroccan activist, Malika Mazan spoke on Arab TV to show her support for Israel and the Jewish people.
> ...



*Arab-Muslim Zionist: Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi*


----------



## harmonica (Jul 8, 2018)

the Arabs know the Pals are jackasses as I've linked in many other threads
...Nasser just went anti-Israel mainly to prop himself up as the leader of the Arabs


> In _Philosophy of the Revolution_, which he wrote in 1954, Nasser told of “heroic and glorious roles which never found heroes to perform them” and outlined his aspiration to be the leader of the 55 million Arabs,





> which Nasser hoped would someday include the entire Arab world.


like hitler in Germany regarding the Jews:


> On the negative side, Nasser made Egypt a police state


Gamal Abdel Nasser | Biography & Facts


----------



## Hollie (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.  Must be a holocaust survivor, eh Sunni?
> ...



It’s funny how you goofy converts living in the _Great Satan_™️ have this need to parrot all the usual Islamist slogans. 

Do you feel a need to earn some Islamist wannabe street creed?

True story.    ...


----------



## member (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.  Must be a holocaust survivor, eh Sunni?
> ...





 Why Sunniman?



Seriously, I mean.........let's get real here.  is it that..........you want to say _'so-called holocaust'_ just to be mean on purpose ?

...._Is it that _

 you're such a dickface you can't contain yourself ?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

rylah said:


> Arab-Muslim Zionist: Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi


The guy is a joke in the Islamic world.   ...   

He is a Sufi muslim that basically has no following, except the zionist jews.  ...


----------



## rylah (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Arab-Muslim Zionist: Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi
> ...



I like it when You're desperate  
"Those are only Zionist Jews"... 

*Views on radical Islam[edit]*
In Palazzi's view, Islam has been "hijacked" by the Salafist movement in Saudi Arabia, a "radical" reformist movement which denies the moderate understanding of the Qur'an and has taken control of Mecca and Medina. He says that oil money made a primitive and violent culture powerful on a global scale. And now, "they are reshaping Islam in accordance with their political issues." [8]
Abdul Hadi Palazzi - Wikipedia
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Saudi Arabia's Crown Prince reportedly said Palestinians should accept peace or 'shut up and stop complaining'*







The Crown Prince offered harsh criticism of Palestine to leaders of several Jewish organizations and said Saudi Arabia has more "urgent and important" issues to deal with.
Saudi Arabia has historically played a central role in Middle East peace talks, but recent comments point to the Kingdom growing tired of mediating between Palestine and Israel.

"In the last several decades the Palestinian leadership has missed one opportunity after the other and rejected all the peace proposals it was given," the crown prince said according to a wire sent by the Israeli consulate in New York to Israel's foreign ministry in Jerusalem which summarized the meeting, as well as information from several US and Israeli diplomats with knowledge of the meeting.

"It is about time the Palestinians take the proposals and agree to come to the negotiations table or shut up and stop complaining."

Saudi Arabia's Crown Prince reportedly said Palestinians should accept peace or 'shut up and stop complaining'


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 8, 2018)

member said:


> you're such a dickface you can't contain yourself ?


No need to be rude.   ....   

If you want to believe in the so called holocaust. That's your prerogative, and I don't hold it against you.

So why can't you extend the same courtesy to me?    ....


----------



## member (Jul 8, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > you're such a dickface you can't contain yourself ?
> ...



because................it's 

weird.  and....it's too stupid for words.

that's why.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 8, 2018)

rylah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Is that the same prince who forced some american **** to suck his dick?


----------



## rylah (Jul 9, 2018)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



This latest obsession with genitalia on Team Palestine,
would make even Freud concerned.


----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 9, 2018)

rylah said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Incomprehensible.

What and whose obsession? What do you mean by "obsession"? What is "Team Palestine? Are you aware of the type of person Freud was because the phrase "....would make _even _Freud concerned doesn't add up."


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 9, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah.  Must be a holocaust survivor, eh Sunni?
> ...



 But for the grace of God, we too could have been a Sunni man.  Heh Heh.


----------



## rylah (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Ecocertifmrl (Jul 9, 2018)

Are we still talking about this?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 10, 2018)

member said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > member said:
> ...



Yes but he sure is fun to play with.


----------



## rylah (Oct 28, 2018)

*Sultan Kabos ben Said meets Netanyahu in a formal visit to Oman*

Oman TV broadcast, don't ask me about the hat...


----------



## rylah (Oct 28, 2018)

*Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's official visit to Oman*

The Prime Minister and his wife were invited to visit by Sultan Qaboos bin Said, ruler of Oman, after lengthy negotiations between the two countries. Prime Minister Netanyahu's visit to Oman is the first official meeting since 1996.

Together with Prime Minister Netanyahu and his wife, the head of the Mossad, Yossi Cohen, the National Security Advisor, and the NSC Maj. Gen. Meir Ben-Shabat, Director-General of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs Yuval Rotem, Chief of Staff Yoav Horowitz and the Military Secretary to the Prime Minister, Brig.

The joint statement said the meeting discussed ways to advance the normalization process in the Middle East and discussed a number of issues of mutual interest for peace in the region.


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes.  How wonderful growing Arab support for Israel.

Signs of Warming Ties with Arab Countries as Israeli Ministers Head to Gulf


----------



## rylah (Oct 30, 2018)

The Prime Minister's meeting in Oman was reported last Saturday on the front page of a-Sharq al-Awsat, and it is interesting to discover that on the newspaper's website this was the most watched article of the day.


----------



## rylah (Oct 30, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> Yes.  How wonderful growing Arab support for Israel.
> 
> Signs of Warming Ties with Arab Countries as Israeli Ministers Head to Gulf



*Several examples of surprising responses on Arab social media following the Israeli official visit to the Gulf state:*


_"The wise policy of the Sultanate can not be the object of the people to come to it! Peace with Israel is a step forward followed by bilateral investments and sending Omani students to Israeli research and research centers. Peace, prosperity and prosperity for our people in Oman."_ Twitter

_That our leadership moving is only on the basis of a deep vision, the coming of Netanyahu to Oman and before him Abbas is in the interest of resolving the Palestinian issue, where they discussed ways to push forward the peace process in the Middle East and discuss some issues of mutual concern and in the interest of security and stability in the region. Twitter_

_"I salute the Sultanate for its clarity and state dealing, this is in our interest and entitled to follow it."_ Twitter

_"The normalization of the Arab regimes with Israel is no longer a news item. The news is that you will find a position on an Arab regime that is against Israel's policies."_ Twitter


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> The Prime Minister's meeting in Oman was reported last Saturday on the front page of a-Sharq al-Awsat, and it is interesting to discover that on the newspaper's website this was the most watched article of the day.



 Excellent.  Looks like yet another alliance for peace in the region like with Israel/Egypt & Israel/Jordan.


----------



## rylah (Oct 31, 2018)

*Oman minister visits Ramallah after Netanyahu talks




*
An Omani Minister went to Ramallah on Wednesday to visit Palestinian President Mahmoud Abbas in order to deliver a letter regarding Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu's surprise visit to the Gulf Sultanate last week, official Palestinian media said.

Omani Foreign Minister Youssef bin Alawi bin Abdullah gave Abbas the letter from Oman's Sultan Qaboos, Palestinian news agency WAFA reported.
The report does not give further details on the content of their discussion.
i24news





(#Normalization - a cartoon by Hamas news agency- 'Gaza Now')


----------



## rylah (Oct 31, 2018)

*Israeli minister on Dubai visit calls for 'peace and security'*
Israel's communications minister Ayoub Kara called for "peace and security" on Tuesday during a visit to the United Arab Emirates, as his country launches an unprecedented diplomatic push into Gulf states.

"Peace and security in every state... with economic and scientific progress is what guarantees a future for the coming generations," Kara, a member of the ruling Likud party, said at the International Telecommunication Union Plenipotentiary Conference.

Neither Oman nor the UAE has diplomatic ties with Israel, however reports have hinted at longstanding clandestine ties based on a convergence of a multitude of interests - chief among them stemming from their mutual foe Iran’s expanding regional influence.

Normalizing ties with Israel -- or recognizing it as a state -- remains the most controversial policy debate in the Arab world, which largely boycotts Israel over what the international community deems as an occupation of Palestinian territory.

Regev, known for controversial comments about Arabs, on Sunday toured the famed Sheikh Zayed mosque in Abu Dhabi -- wearing a red full-length abaya and white headscarf and _*speaking to the camera in Hebrew. *_(emphasis mine)

*




i24news*


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 1, 2018)

Even Bahrain now supports Israel.  Arab country support for Israel continues to grow.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!

Bahraini official issues rare defense of Israel’s right to defend itself


----------



## rylah (Nov 4, 2018)

*Bahraini journalist and writer to the Palestinians: 
"If we want to have direct relations with Israel, we do not need anyone's permission"*

Abdallah al-Janaid, a Bahraini journalist and writer, says this week in a television interview that things are unpleasant to the Palestinian ear: _"I hope that the Palestinian brothers will succeed in acting correctly in the political-political reality. Why should not they be divided into political parties instead of the current situation in which they have fronts, the majority of which is their agenda"_ (referring to the various factions of the Palestinian resistance?). He concludes his remarks and declares: _If we have an interest in maintaining direct contact with Israel, we do not need anyone's permission to do so"._
-Abu Ali report
_
_


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 5, 2018)

Kuwait was one of the earliest Arab country supporters of Israel.  And they keep on a comin' to this day.

Citing Quran, Kuwaiti pundit says Israel ‘a legitimate state,’ not an occupier


----------



## member (Nov 5, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> Kuwait was one of the earliest Arab country supporters of Israel.  And they keep on a comin' to this day.
> 
> Citing Quran, Kuwaiti pundit says Israel ‘a legitimate state,’ not an occupier








you know, wwwwow.....








*“In Kuwaiti TV interview that prompts *

 *angry Arab response, Abdullah Al-Hadlaq praises Israeli culture and values, calls for alliance with Jewish state against common enemies.”*




 

s_unnimanischewitz *!*_


umm---what page is this on ?




 *“Al-Hadlaq cited Quaranic verses as proof that “Israelites have the right to the Holy Land.  Allah (GOD) assigned that land to them, and they did not plunder it.”*



*“The history of the Israelites is ancient, predating Islam.  Therefore* 

 *Muslims must acknowledge that the Israelites have a right to that land and that they have not plundered it.”*


*“Al-Hadlaq also spoke with glowing praise of Israel’s scientific centers and  universities, the likes of which even the oldest and most powerful Arab countries lack.”*









God Bless Mr. Al-Hadlaq....


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 6, 2018)

So nice to see more Arab countries for peace wanting an alliance with Israel.


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 8, 2018)

Looks like soon the Palestinians will be the only people in the Arab world to not at least recognize Israel as a legitimate State.


----------



## rylah (Nov 12, 2018)

*Palestinians against BDS*


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 14, 2018)

The New Arab–Israeli Alliance


----------



## Roudy (Nov 14, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Arabs on Social Media Support Israel Against Gaza Border Riots


Palestinians always make the fatal mistake of taking the wrong side in major conflicts.   Always. They sided with Sadam Hussein, the Coomie in the USSR, Castro, Assad, Chavez, etc.and in their latest stupidity they are now allied with the barbaric mullahs of the Islamic republic of Iran, which are plotting a Shiite takeover of the Middle East and Sunni lands,


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 15, 2018)

Roudy said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> ...



Yes.  No doubt about it.  Over & over again Palestinians have proven to be their own worst enemy.


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 19, 2018)

More & more many Arab countries could care less about their Palestinians.

'The Palestinians have lost the support of the Arab world'


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 19, 2018)

MJB12741 said:


> Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Arabs on Social Media Support Israel Against Gaza Border Riots


it could be worse, there could be Judeans in their own State as well.


----------



## rylah (Dec 30, 2018)

*Kafiyehs and Yarmulkes: An Israeli-Palestinian conference in Brussels*
The economic cooperation led by the Shomron Council with the neighbors led to a joint delegation to Brussels, where both sides spoke in almost one voice. "Oslo only brought us all disasters and despair," declares Moder Zaharan. Head of Shomron Dagan Council: "This activity is anti-thesis to the Palestinian Authority"






Kafiyehs and Yarmulkes: An Israeli-Palestinian conference in Brussels


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 30, 2018)

Who doesn't need an international banker every once in a while.


----------



## rylah (Dec 30, 2018)

danielpalos said:


> Who doesn't need an international banker every once in a while.



You're right, Israel is so much isolated 
Before that Arabs could force any company with an oil embargo if it had relationship with Israel through a 3rd party, today Arabs look for a way to climb off that tree.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 30, 2018)

Friends of Judea and Samaria in the EU Parliament ...

Smallest fan club EVAH.

Europe is no friend of the Jews... even if they don't live in Europe.


----------



## rylah (Dec 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> Friends of Judea and Samaria in the EU Parliament ...
> 
> Smallest fan club EVAH.
> 
> Europe is no friend of the Jews... even if they don't live in Europe.



Jordanian Palestinian opposition, heads of Arab tribes in Hebron and a bunch of Israeli politicians.
You'd be amazed to find out who established those connections.

A small candle can light a room full of darkness, we'll see more countries and local Arab tribes openly challenging the European animosity. 

No one said Europe was friend, we say Arabs and Jews have better relations without the interference of their opinionated asses and the Palestinian regimes.


----------



## fncceo (Dec 30, 2018)

rylah said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Friends of Judea and Samaria in the EU Parliament ...
> ...



I've always said, this issue will be solved locally, without foreign interference.  Which is why I'm confused they'd want to pay table money for their indie band to join the EU.


----------



## rylah (Dec 30, 2018)

fncceo said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Which said a successful Zionist never... Hertzl was pretty much a solo performance with a seemingly crazy idea among the Jewish elite in Europe. This time Hertzl returns with new Arab friends.

(edit: fncceo  I disagreed only with the 2nd sentence.)


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 31, 2018)

A popular misconception is that Theodore Herzl was the founder of Zionism.  Fact is it began with Protestant Christians.

The Road to Balfour: The History of Christian Zionism | The Balfour Project


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Dec 31, 2018)

fncceo said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...



Europe has long expressed they are no friend of the Jewish People long before 1948. WW 11 was only a small example


----------



## rylah (Jan 8, 2019)

The left is legging behind, but they finally get in touch with reality...

*Leader of Israeli Labor Party made secret visit to UAE*


----------



## rylah (Jan 9, 2019)

*In Israel TV interview, Kuwaiti TV host calls for ties, shrugs off death threats*
Fajr al-Saeed who was castigated for posting New Year’s tweets in Hebrew and Arabic hoping for normalized relations with Israel, tells Israeli TV: ‘I’m only afraid of Allah’

A Kuwaiti media personality made a unique appearance on Israeli television on Tuesday, and brushed off death threats that she received over tweets she made calling for normalization with the Jewish state.

“I didn’t suddenly establish normalization,” the controversial Fajr al-Saeed, 52, said in a video interview from Kuwait with Israel’s Kan public broadcaster. “It’s not like I arrived at Ben Gurion Airport and entered Israel and said to you, ‘Let’s go, I’m normalizing relations with you.'”

“I expressed a wish and a hope. You can take it or leave it, but it’s my personal opinion.”

The founder of Kuwaiti satellite TV station Scope said she has never shied away from controversy.

Saeed, who marked the New Year by tweeting a call in Arabic and Hebrew for Arab-Israeli ties and trade relations, said her opinion of Israel started to change after the assassination of Yitzhak Rabin.

“The turning point for me was the funeral of Rabin, when I saw world leaders present there,” she told Kan, saying that if an Arab leader had died at the same time, only heads of state from the region would have attended and world leaders would have sufficed with condolence messages."







In Israel TV interview, Kuwaiti TV host calls for ties, shrugs off death threats


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 10, 2019)

And this too helps result in increased Arab country support for Israel.

Abbas’ Party Celebrates Bloody Past, Looks to Violent Future on Anniversary


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 28, 2019)

Israel’s breakthrough in relations with Arab states


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 28, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Moroccan activist, Malika Mazan spoke on Arab TV to show her support for Israel and the Jewish people.
> ...



Women are allowed in mosques? Do tell...


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 28, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Women are allowed in mosques? Do tell...


Yes, women are allowed to attend services and pray at the mosque. ..


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 28, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Women are allowed in mosques? Do tell...
> ...



So long as they cover themselves head to toe and look like beach umbrellas?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 28, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So long as they cover themselves head to toe and look like beach umbrellas?


The only requirement is they dress modestly (long sleeve shirt and legs covered) and cover their with a scarf (hijab).  ...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 28, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So long as they cover themselves head to toe and look like beach umbrellas?
> ...


----------



## deanrd (Jan 28, 2019)

MJB12741 said:


> Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Arabs on Social Media Support Israel Against Gaza Border Riots


And Republicans want to teach magical creation as real science.
 This topic is at that level.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 28, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Moroccan activist, Malika Mazan spoke on Arab TV to show her support for Israel and the Jewish people.
> ...



She would probably be behead. Typical of Muslim Savage mentality.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 28, 2019)

deanrd said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> ...



Captain broad brush. You should have been ashamed by what happened at the DNC.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Jan 28, 2019)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Referring to Obama who bowed? Maybe!


----------



## rylah (Jan 29, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Moroccan activist, Malika Mazan spoke on Arab TV to show her support for Israel and the Jewish people.
> ...



The question that remains is why would Mosques preach against the will of Allah?
Look around, how else would we defeat You for the last 70 years if it wasn't for the will of Allah,
are we bigger than You, stronger than You, or smarter than You?

No, because it's will of Allah, and You better come to terms with it rather than continue fooling Yourself with hateful heresy.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > So long as they cover themselves head to toe and look like beach umbrellas?
> ...



Hey Suni, so what do think of all the growing Arab country support for Israel?


----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2019)

*What's Motivating Gulf States to Befriend Israel?*


----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2019)

Report: Netanyahu to Visit Morocco Before Elections | Hamodia.com


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 3, 2019)

Arab leaders working with the Israeli's are making a deal with the Devil. ..


----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Arab leaders working with the Israeli's are making a deal with the Devil. ..



Or maybe they're not kuffars like You, and seeing the average level of the development  and intelligence of the masses in the Arab world, they merely go for the most apparent and natural alternative for their failing societies, at least just to keep it above the minimum level of human development for the next century.

Don't be a kuffar Sunni...
You may not like Jews, but don't be a kuffar.


----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2019)

*Fmr. Kuwaiti Minister Al-Nesf Blasts Palestinian Strategy: Arabs Have Lost Wars, Must Pay the Price*
Former Kuwaiti Minister of Information Sami Abdullatif Al-Nesf said that throughout history, the Palestinian cause has suffered because of the extremists. "Lands are regained through peace, not through war," he said. He criticized the Mufti of Jerusalem Hajj Amin Al-Husseini for thwarting the partition plan, for urging the Palestinians to leave by blowing Deir Yassin out of proportion, and for his insistence on keeping the Palestinians in refugee camps. Al-Nesf, a pilot and former chairman and managing director of Kuwait Airways, said: "Unless we turn to the kind of reasonable thinking that we have lacked for a century, we will continue to accuse the voices of reason of being traitors, criminals, and collaborators, in order to walk in the path of extremism, which always ends in a catastrophe." He further said that "the issue of displacement is a common thing," and that "we chose to wage war and lost, so by logic, we should pay the price." The interview with Al-Nesf aired on the Kuwaiti Diwan Al-Mulla Internet TV on July 11.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 3, 2019)

rylah said:


> You may not like Jews, but don't be a kuffar.


It's the Zionists that I have a problem with.

Not the Jews per se.   ...


----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > You may not like Jews, but don't be a kuffar.
> ...



Yes I'm sure You think this bs sounds original...lies somewhere between "religion of peace" and "Sharia is the last thing to save America".

That what I was saying about the average intelligence of the Arab masses, You don't even imagine that people might know Arabic or how idiotic the whole situation actually looks. But hey, I already said it, with guys like You Israel needs no foreign relations policy, people just look at the ridiculousness of the attempts to annihilate a tiny country, which also happens to be the leading nation in the whole region, a region that is desperately in need of progress and development.


----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2019)

*Syrian Opposition Activist Issam Zeitoun: The Arabs Should Ally with Israel, Iran Is More Dangerous (al Jazeerah)*

**


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 4, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > You may not like Jews, but don't be a kuffar.
> ...



'Atta boy Suni.  Me too.  Leave it to those Zionists to make peace offerings to Palestinians, build a security fence & grant them their own Jew free land so the Pali's can thank Israel with rocket missile bases.  Shame on those Zionists.  When will they learn to treat the Palestinians like their own Arab brothers in surrounding Arab countries do?  Don't you agree?  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2019)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Peace on Earth!
> ...



Are the pro Trump Jews on USMB ok with this?

Senior White House officials pushed a project to share nuclear power technology with Saudi Arabia


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thanks for this wonderful news.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2019)

MJB12741 said:


> Thanks for this wonderful news.


I know Jewish Americans don't like giving arab countries anything with nukes and this guy just last October had a reporter murdered.  I trust him as much as I do Kim Jung and Iran.  

Interesting Republicans and Jews don't want Iran getting nuclear power but are they ok with Saudi Arabia?  Not sure why when you look at the facts that's an evil dictator too.  Today he's our dictator but that doesn't mean he always will be.

So is Trump making a classic mistake other presidents have made?  Arming rogue nations and rogue regimes?

I bet if Obama gave Saudi Arabia nukes after the prince murdered a journalist conservatives would be outraged.

Still waiting to hear from some Jews on if they support giving Saudi Arabia nuclear capabilities.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 19, 2019)

MJB12741 said:


> Thanks for this wonderful news.



Senior White House officials pushed a project to share nuclear power technology with Saudi Arabia despite the objections of ethics and national security officials. 

Lawmakers from both parties have expressed concerns that Saudi Arabia could develop nuclear weapons .

White House proposal to build dozens of nuclear reactors across the Middle Eastern kingdom.

It also comes as Trump son-in-law and senior adviser Jared Kushner is developing a Middle East peace plan that could include economic proposals for Saudi Arabia.

The White House did not immediately respond to a request for comment.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 19, 2019)

So let me get this straight.  You are against Israel having an alliance for peace with Saudi Arabia.  Is that correct?  Are you also against Israel Having an alliance for peace with Egypt & Jordan as well?


----------



## rylah (Apr 8, 2019)

*Lebanese-American Analyst : Palestinians Have Been Refusing Peace*

Tom Harb, the Co-Chair of the American Mideast Coalition for Democracy, said in a March 7, 2019 interview on Al-Alam TV (Iran) that the Palestinians began with their refusals to peace with Israel with the 1947 Partition Plan, and he explained that Arab countries are starting to think about their own interest since the Palestinians haven't offered any solutions.


----------



## rylah (Apr 8, 2019)

*UAE, Saudi Arabia, Egypt Reject Text Opposing Normalization with Israel at Inter-Arab Forum*

The United Arab Emirates, Saudi Arabia, and Egypt rejected on March 4 a clause in a statement by the Arab Inter-Parliamentary Union (APU), which called for a stop to normalization with Israel, laying bare a growing divide between Arab governments and individual parliamentarians in their approach to the Jewish State.

The speaker of the Kuwaiti National Assembly, Marzouq Al-Ghanim, had urged the group to include in its final statement at the 29th Conference of the APU, which kicked off on March 2 in the Jordanian capital Amman, a clause that rejects normalization between Israel and the Arab world.

Al-Ghanim slammed rapprochement with Israel as a “political taboo” and emphasized that Arab states must stand united against “our enemy [Israel)” in support of the Palestinians.

His demands, however, were rejected by the speaker of the Saudi Shura Council, Abdullah Al-Sheikh, who noted that, “Calls for stopping normalization with Israel is the authority of politicians not the parliamentarians,” stressing that this recommendation be deleted from the statement. Al-Sheik received support from representatives of the United Arab Emirates and Egypt, who all called on the APU not to include the clause in its final statement.

In recent months, several Arab states – including Saudi Arabia, the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, and Oman – have developed closer ties with the Jewish State.

As part of the International Judo Federation’s Abu Dhabi Grand Slam in October, Israel’s culture and sports minister, Miri Regev, paid a historic visit to the United Arab Emirates, where, in a moving ceremony, Israel’s national anthem – Hatikvah – was played for the first time after the Israeli team took gold. The minister also toured the Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque in Abu Dhabi, where she signed the guest book in Hebrew.

Earlier in October, Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu had embarked on a groundbreaking visit to Oman, where he met with Sultan Sayyid Qaboos bin Said al Said. Oman later called on the Arab world to recognize Israel’s right to exist and invited Israeli Transport Minister, Yisrael Katz, to the upcoming World Congress of the International Road Transport Union in Oman to discuss plans for a railway linking Israel to the Persian Gulf.

In May, Bahrain had officially supported Israel’s right to defend itself against Iranian aggression. In March, Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman said in an interview with The Atlantic that, “I believe the Palestinians and the Israelis have the right to have their own land.”

Israel enjoys unprecedented cooperation with the Arab Muslim world in light of shared security interests and changing dynamics in the region, Joshua S. Block, CEO and President of The Israel Project, wrote in an op-ed for _The Wall Street Journal_ in November. Block concluded, saying, “The rapprochement between Israel and the Arab world will change the region for the better.”







UAE, Saudi Arabia, Egypt Reject Text Opposing Normalization with Israel at Inter-Arab Forum


----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2019)

"From Saudi Arabia, we bless our Jewish cousins on the occasion of the Jewish holiday of Passover and every year, and the Jewish people in Israel and abroad in a thousand good."

*Mohammed al-Qahtani on Twitter*


----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2019)

*Mudar Zahran Addressing Oxford University - Feb. 2019*


----------



## rylah (May 24, 2020)

*In honor the Jerusalem Day -  Mohammad Sa'ud (Saudi Arabia)
sings "Shabechi Yerushalayim..." (Praise Jerusalem)*

_"Praise Jerusalem glorify HaShem your G-d Zion
For He strengthened the bars of your gates; He blessed your children within you..."_
- King David's Psalm 147​


----------



## MartyNYC (May 24, 2020)

Arab countries officially no longer in state of war with Israel. Seek cooperation.

Saudi official says 'Deal of Century' leads to full Palestinian statehood


----------



## TheParser (May 24, 2020)

I suspect that more and more thoughtful young Arabs (especially those who have been students in the West) are beginning to appreciate the positive aspects of Israeli democracy as opposed to the oppressive regimes and depressed economies of most Arab nations.


----------



## MartyNYC (May 24, 2020)

Ahmad Al-Sarraf: “We must learn from Israel. Israel is committed to democracy while we refuse to even speak of it. Israel has given minorities rights that citizens in Arab countries do not even dream of. Freedom of worship exceeds any Arab or Islamic country.”
The day we failed to learn from it


----------



## rylah (May 24, 2020)

*The Saudi Princess shares an article that reads: "We love and respect our Jewish brothers with whom we have signed agreements and mutual cooperation"*

No other than the Saudi Princess Reema Bandar Al-Sa'ud, the ambassador of the kingdom in Washington, shares the article published today on @Arabnews, in which among other things Sheikh al-'Isa says : "We love and respect our Jewish brothers with whom we have signed agreements and entered into mutual cooperation, away from problems of politics, our principle is not to interfere. "


----------



## MartyNYC (May 24, 2020)

UAE welcomes Israelis









						UAE said readying to open doors to Israeli tourists, starting with 2020 Expo
					

Talks reportedly ongoing to enable visitors from Israel to continue coming after Dubai world fair, as tacit ties continue to warm




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## toastman (May 24, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Delusional zionist propaganda at it's best.  .....


Poor Sunni man can’t stand the hard truth


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2020)

toastman said:


> Poor Sunni man can’t stand the hard truth


The zionist jews lie soo much they don't even know what "Truth" is.  ..


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (May 24, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Sunni man can’t stand the hard truth
> ...


----------



## MartyNYC (May 24, 2020)

Jewish group travels to Saudi Arabia









						In first, US Jewish umbrella group sends delegation to Saudi Arabia
					

Conference of Presidents members meet with senior Saudi officials, sheikh who visited Auschwitz; talks focus on counter-terror, regional stability




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2020)

MartyNYC said:


> Jewish group travels to Saudi Arabia


They meet with some muslim traitors. ...


----------



## MartyNYC (May 24, 2020)

Arab/Muslim—Israeli alliance taking shape

Islam’s reformation: an Arab-Israeli alliance is taking shape in the Middle East | The Spectator


----------



## Sunni Man (May 24, 2020)

MartyNYC said:


> Arab/Muslim—Israeli alliance taking shape
> Islam’s reformation: an Arab-Israeli alliance is taking shape in the Middle East | The Spectator


Obviously, these muslims need to read their Quran for guidance.  ..  

Quran 5:51 "O you who believe! do not take the Jews and the Christians for friends; they are friends of each other; and whoever amongst you takes them for a friend, then surely he is one of them; surely Allah does not guide the unjust people."


----------



## MartyNYC (May 24, 2020)

Warming Relations Between Bahrain And Israel No Longer Secret

From covert to overt: Warming relations between Bahrain and Israel no longer a secret


----------



## MJB12741 (May 26, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> > Arab/Muslim—Israeli alliance taking shape
> ...


WOW!  I had no idea the Quran is so damn bigoted.  Bless you Sunni for educating us to this fact.


----------



## MartyNYC (May 26, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MartyNYC said:
> ...



Koran is just Muhammad. He was pissed that Christians and Jews knew he was a faker.


----------



## rylah (Jun 8, 2020)

*Seismic Shift in Arab Attitudes Toward Israel Online*

During an online briefing offered by the MFA, Head of Digital Diplomacy Yiftah Curiel, Director of New Media in Persian Sharona Avginsaz and Director of New Media in Arabic Yonathan Gonen described Israel’s use of digital diplomacy and its results.

Speaking on outreach to Iranians, Avginsaz said that the most important site was Instagram, which was the only major platform not banned by the Tehran regime. The MFA’s Persian-language Instagram page currently has 500,000 followers.

The channel, she said, was intended “to create a dialogue,” and the coronavirus pandemic and economic upheaval in Iran had led to much stronger Iranian engagement with the channel.

“They are writing to get information,” she said. “They see in Israel a source for credible information, even about corona.”

There are also “people who simply want to get out of Iran, people who are being persecuted for their political opinions,” Avginsaz added.

The majority of these followers are “opposed to the regime,” she said, “so as a byproduct of that, most of the responses we see to our posts, not all but most, are positive.”

Gonen noted that, because most Arab countries had no relations with Israel, “without social media, we couldn’t do things like this.”

“We reach 12 million people every week,” he stated. “Our goal is not only to interact with the audience directly, but also to break stereotypes about Israel. To provide information about Israel, because the Arab media is producing very negative information about Israel.”

Users were particularly interested, he said, in information about technology and Israeli culture and society.

Gonen also saw a sea change in Arab attitudes toward Israel online, saying, “If we see the comments from people today in the Arab world, Israel is no longer the big problem. We are happy to see very positive responses. We hope we are planting the seeds for the future.”














						Experts See Seismic Shift in Arab Attitudes Toward Israel Online | United with Israel
					

Israeli foreign ministry social media gurus see a major change in Arab attitudes online, reflecting a new perspective that ‘Israel is no longer the big problem.’




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2020)

*WATCH: In The United Arab Emirates, The Jewish Kehilla Davens For The Welfare Of The Gov’t & Armed Forces*

Every Shabbos, the Jewish communities in the United Arab Emirates, in the cities of Abu Dhabi and Dubai, daven for the welfare of the UAE government and armed forces.

The Jewish community, which opened a Twitter account about a month ago, posted a video of the tefillah.

There are small Jewish communities in Dubai and in Abu Dhabi, where the *first bris* in UAE history was recently held.

A couple of weeks ago, the *largest shipment of kosher meat* ever delivered to the UAE was sent from the United States to the Jewish community in the Persian Gulf country.






Perhaps on the background of the UAE’s more open relationship with its Jewish community in its midst and with the Jewish state, the United Arab Emirates offered to rescue Israelis stranded in Morocco due to the coronavirus pandemic on one of their planes in April but the *plan backfired* due to long-standing tension between the UAE and Morocco.

The stranded Jews in Morroco were finally expatriated to Israel about a month later in a *secret operation* carried out by the Israeli government with the generous help of the philanthropists, Sheldon and Dr. Miriam Adelson, who financed the secret operation and donated the use of their private plane.

Below is a video about the once “*secret shul*” in Dubai and the relationship between the UAE and the Jewish community and Israel.



> pic.twitter.com/uMi3i2VVDM












						WATCH: In The United Arab Emirates, The Jewish Kehilla Davens For The Welfare Of The Gov't & Armed Forces - The Yeshiva World
					

Every Shabbos, the Jewish communities in the United Arab Emirates, in the cities of Abu Dhabi and Dubai, daven for the welfare of the UAE government and




					www.theyeshivaworld.com


----------



## rylah (Jun 10, 2020)

*Dubai's ex-police chief says would visit 'Israeli friend' before Qatar*

_*Dubai's former police chief Dhahi Khalfan sparked outrage after tweeting in support of normalisation with Israel, saying he would visit Tel Aviv before Qatar.*_

"Instead of saying the Israeli enemy... say the Israeli friend... where's the problem", the Emirati official said on Friday. He added that refusing to recognise Israel lacks logic, saying: "Israel is a country based on knowledge, knowledge, prosperity, and close ties with all the countries of the developed world."

"Those who do not recognize a state in Israel's scientific standing, are the Jews originally from Hawaii?"

In a later tweet, Khalfan said that he is ready to visit Israel and would do so before he visits Qatar. "I declare that I support comprehensive and lasting peace with Israel ... If peace happens with Israel and after that reconciliation with Qatar, I will go Israel and I will not visit Qatar even if they say the Kaaba is there," Khalfan tweeted, adding laughing emojis.

The Kaaba is a building at the centre of Islam's most holiest site, the Great Mosque of Mecca, Saudi Arabia. It is a site Muslims visit during their Hajj pilgrimage, considered a pillar of their faith.

The UAE official's animosity towards Qatar reflects a regional diplomatic crisis that took place when the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain and Egypt imposed a blockade on the tiny peninsula in June 2017.

The UAE has no diplomatic relations with Israel, but has in recent years supported normalising relations with the Jewish state and encouraged other Arab states to do so.

In February, it was revealed that Abu Dhabi coordinated meetings between Sudanese leader and military chief Abdel-Fattah Burhan and Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, to encourage Khartoum’s normalisation.

In December, UAE’s foreign minister Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan tweeted an article from the UK current affairs magazine, _The Spectator _saying that “a new Arab-Israeli alliance” was “taking shape in the Middle East”.













						Dubai's ex-police chief slammed for pro-Israel tweets
					

Dubai's former police chief Dhahi Khalfan angered many Arab Twitter users when he called for referring to israel as a 'friend' and said he will visit Tel Aviv before Doha.




					english.alaraby.co.uk


----------



## Hollie (Jun 10, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> MartyNYC said:
> 
> 
> > Arab/Muslim—Israeli alliance taking shape
> ...


Quran 5:51a "O you Goofy converts, pretend not that anyone takes you seriously"


----------



## rylah (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## rylah (Jun 15, 2020)

*Arab-American Researchers: Arab Narratives on Zionism Are False; Israel Most Successful in the ME*

Syrian-American human rights activist Ammar Abdulhamid and Egyptian-American researcher Samuel Tadros discussed Zionism and Israel on an August 15, 2019 show on Al-Hurra TV.

**


----------



## MartyNYC (Jun 15, 2020)

The eight Arab states that openly and unabashedly deal with Israel


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 16, 2020)

MartyNYC said:


> The eight Arab states that openly and unabashedly deal with Israel



That is wonderful.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## rylah (Jun 21, 2020)

*United Arab Emirates' Foreign Minister in Historic Speech with AJC Global Forum*

In a historic public dialogue, H.E. Dr. Anwar Gargash, Minister of State for Foreign Affairs of the United Arab Emirates, will detail his nation’s efforts to promote regional stability and interfaith cooperation. Watch more videos from AJC Virtual Global Forum at AJC.org/GlobalForum.


----------



## rylah (Jun 21, 2020)

*Moroccan support for Israel

*


----------



## rylah (Jun 22, 2020)

Zvi Yehezkeli, is our Israeli reporter for Arab affairs news, a profound and unusual reporter, in this wonderful video gives us a true perspective on the views of Judea and Samaria Arabs, and how they perceive the application of expected Israeli sovereignty. Just the opposite of what most media outlets will try to make you believe.

Isn't it obvious it is better to live under Israel government
rather than PA and their Sharia laws?


----------



## rylah (Jun 23, 2020)

*Report: Egypt, Jordan won't sanction Israel over sovereignty bid*

*Moderate Arab states reportedly coordinating their responses to Netanyahu's sovereignty plan with Israel.*

Moderate Arab states are coordinating their responses to Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu’s upcoming sovereignty plan with Israel, according to a report by _Israel Hayom_.

Senior Arab diplomats from several US-aligned Sunni states, along with security and intelligence officials from Egypt and Jordan, said that their respective governments have been in contact with Israel in recent weeks to work out their responses to Prime Minister Netanyahu’s plan to apply Israeli sovereignty to parts of Judea and Samaria.

Publicly, America’s Arab allies have urged Israel not to carry out the sovereignty plan, warning it could have serious repercussions for the region.

Privately, however, officials from Egypt, Jordan, Saudi Arabia, and the Gulf states say their respective governments tacitly accept Israel’s sovereignty plan.

Reports to this effect have fueled concerns in the Palestinian Authority that moderate Arab states who previously championed the Palestinian cause are now unwilling to intervene on the PA’s behalf to try to block the sovereignty plan.

Palestinian Authority foreign affairs chief Riyad al-Maliki lamented that Arab leaders had refused to deny the reports.

“We reached out through official and unofficial channels to get responses and clarifications in this matter, yet till now we haven’t gotten any response or unequivocal denial to these reports,” said al-Maliki in an interview with _Voice of Palestine_.

According to the _Israel Hayom_ report, a senior Egyptian official said al-Maliki’s fears are justified, claiming that Egypt will do nothing more than issue a symbolic condemnation of the sovereignty plan, adding that Jordan will likely do the same.

The Egyptian official also said that Egypt has succeeding in convincing senior Jordanian security officials to recommend to King Abdullah II that he take no measures in response to the sovereignty plan, limiting his response to a symbolic condemnation.









						Report: Egypt, Jordan won't sanction Israel over sovereignty bid
					

Moderate Arab states reportedly coordinating their responses to Netanyahu's sovereignty plan with Israel.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## MartyNYC (Jun 23, 2020)

Arabs themselves side with Israel, also fed up with “palestinians’” terrorism: “We pray that ‘palestinians’ disappear!”


Abd Al-Bari Atwan: The Arab Leaders Are Praying That Israel Will Get Rid of the Palestinians Once and for All


----------



## rylah (Jun 23, 2020)

*Watchman Newscast 6/18/20: Why Israel's Arab Neighbors Want Stronger Ties with the Jewish State*

Host Erick Stakelbeck breaks down a fascinating speech by a senior Arab official advocating for closer cooperation with Israel, and shares the key reason why Sunni Arab nations are increasingly putting aside years of hostility to embrace warmer ties with the Jewish State.


----------



## MartyNYC (Jun 23, 2020)

Saudi commentator says they have warming relations with Israel and sentiment is against “palestinians”: “They have contributed nothing.”

Saudi Writer Abdulhameed Al-Ghobain: Saudis Care About National Interests, Not About The Palestinian Cause; Our Relations With Israel Are Warm, Have Gone Beyond Normalization


----------



## rylah (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## harmonica (Aug 30, 2020)

MartyNYC said:


> Saudi commentator says they have warming relations with Israel and sentiment is against “palestinians”: “They have contributed nothing.”
> 
> Saudi Writer Abdulhameed Al-Ghobain: Saudis Care About National Interests, Not About The Palestinian Cause; Our Relations With Israel Are Warm, Have Gone Beyond Normalization


..yes---like,  I said, the Pals are jackasses that can't get along with their own kind


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2020)

Arab's that have fallen into this zionist trap with Israel have forgotten their religion, and will pay a high price for their mistake.  ... 

Quran 5:51 "O you who have believed, do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies. They are [in fact] allies of one another. And whoever is an ally to them among you – then indeed, he is [one] of them. Indeed, Allah guides not the wrongdoing people."


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 30, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Arab's that have fallen into this zionist trap with Israel have forgotten their religion, and will pay a high price for their mistake.  ...
> 
> Quran 5:51 "O you who have believed, do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies. They are [in fact] allies of one another. And whoever is an ally to them among you – then indeed, he is [one] of them. Indeed, Allah guides not the wrongdoing people."


Well then if Allah does not guide wrongdoing people, who can you & the Palestinians turn to?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 30, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Arab's that have fallen into this zionist trap with Israel have forgotten their religion, and will pay a high price for their mistake.  ...
> 
> Quran 5:51 "O you who have believed, do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies. They are [in fact] allies of one another. And whoever is an ally to them among you – then indeed, he is [one] of them. Indeed, Allah guides not the wrongdoing people."



“ Do not take Jews and Christians as allies” Just more proof that the RagHead “ religion” spews hate.


----------



## Ria_Longhorn (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Arab's that have fallen into this zionist trap with Israel have forgotten their religion, and will pay a high price for their mistake.  ...
> 
> Quran 5:51 "O you who have believed, do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies. They are [in fact] allies of one another. And whoever is an ally to them among you – then indeed, he is [one] of them. Indeed, Allah guides not the wrongdoing people."



*Quran 5:51 "O you who have believed, do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies . . ."*

Quran 5:51 . . . Got it! . . . Thanks for the ammo


----------



## Mindful (Aug 31, 2020)

*The Times of Israel*
5 mins ·
BREAKING NEWS
News from Israel, the Middle East and the Jewish World



About This Website

TIMESOFISRAEL.COM

El Al plane lands in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 31, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Arab's that have fallen into this zionist trap with Israel have forgotten their religion, and will pay a high price for their mistake.  ...
> ...



Of course the Muslim would defend the GUTTER “ religion” that spews intolerance . If that’s not hate, what is it?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2020)

The meaning of the Qur'an verse I posted doesn't say that muslims can't be friends with Christians and Jews.
It is saying that Muslims are not to take them as "allies" against other Muslims. ...


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 31, 2020)

The new peace deal between Israel and the UAE is about chasing weapons sales. Nothing more. Nothing less.

The neocons want Israel and Arab countries in the area to play nice with each other so that the US can sell even more weapons to all of those nations which are involved.

Basically, it's like this. Everybody hates Iran, right? Okay, so lets stock up on all of the new bombs and fighter jets. Please remit payments. lol.

They wanna flood the entire area with weapons under the illusion of peace deal.

Of course, Netanyahu is playing dumb like he doesn't know anything about it, but that's a load of horse pucky. 

Even Netanyahu's  own cabinet questions his consitent claim about hey, man, my name's muffin, I dunno nuffin...









						Likud minister: We oppose sale of ‘even one screw’ of the F-35 to UAE
					

Hanegbi says he thinks US will bolster Israel's military edge if Abu Dhabi gets jets; Mossad said pushing for UAE to get advanced Israeli weapons despite Defense Ministry objection




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




It's the same extortion racket that has been the foundation of our foreign policy for decades.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Aug 31, 2020)

And another thing. The people who understand what's going on over there love the fact that Americans as a collective aren't really willing to approach discussion with regard to matters of foreign policy in any elevated, truly relevant manner. The people who understand what this is about don't care about this country. There's no allegiance to American interests whatsoever. They want the American electorate as underinformed as possible.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Of course the Muslim would defend the GUTTER “ religion” that spews intolerance . If that’s not hate, what is it?


You are the one spewing intolerance and hatred.  ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the Muslim would defend the GUTTER “ religion” that spews intolerance . If that’s not hate, what is it?
> ...



Wouldn't it be wonderful if the Zionists in Israel stop agitating the Palestinians with peace offerings & land concessions & just treat the Pali's with the love, respect & justice they receive from their own Arab brothers in Arab countries?


----------



## Ropey (Aug 31, 2020)

Bahrain and Sudan will likely be first to follow the United Arab Emirates’. Azerbaijan (Majority Shia) has diplomatic relations with Israel since the early 90's. Once Iran's malign political influence is excised from the Arabic arena, then the GCC can deal with the Palestinian issue. "Palestinians are genetic Arabs and the cause is an Arab one, not a Persian one.









						Deepening Ties between Azerbaijan and Israel Displayed
					

Wednesday, 4 March 2020 | Each spring for the past 50 years, the American Israel Public Affairs Committee (AIPAC) has held a policy conference for delegates from America, Israel and around the world. One thing brings them together—they are all unabashedly pro-Israel. So when the Shia Muslim...




					www.bridgesforpeace.com


----------



## Ropey (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> The meaning of the Qur'an verse I posted doesn't say that muslims can't be friends with Christians and Jews.
> It is saying that Muslims are not to take them as "allies" against other Muslims. ...


What do you think about the Azerbaijani political relationship with Israel?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2020)

Ropey said:


> What do you think about the Azerbaijani political relationship with Israel?


It's another small country of little consequence like the UAE trying to suck up to the West and Israel for economic reasons.
Even though the government is playing butt buddies with the Zionists.
I'm confident the citizens still hate Israel.  ...


----------



## Ropey (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about the Azerbaijani political relationship with Israel?
> ...



As confident as I am that you do as well.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Of course the Muslim would defend the GUTTER “ religion” that spews intolerance . If that’s not hate, what is it?
> ...






to unite formally, as by treaty, league, marriage, or the like (usually followed by with or to):Russia allied itself to France.
to associate or connect by some mutual relationship, as resemblance or friendship.

   Sorry, but you're the one spewing intolerance, bigotry and Hatred.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about the Azerbaijani political relationship with Israel?
> ...



Why would they?

As an Azerbaijani Jew, born and raised in a majority-Muslim country that has deep and lasting ties to Israel, I see this agreement as an opportunity for peace and unity in a region where many believe that is not possible. The economic and diplomatic gains are significant, but the identity shift for the UAE is perhaps the most meaningful thing that has begun to occur and will continue to develop exponentially.









						Azerbaijan-Israel Partnership is a Lesson on Muslim-Jewish Relations
					

The historic Abraham Accord, an agreement on the full normalization of relations between the State of Israel and the United Arab Emirates, opens up a world of opportunity for both nations, in areas of tourism, trade, academia, technology, and regional diplomacy. But perhaps what is most exciting...




					jewishjournal.com


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Sorry, but you're the one spewing intolerance, bigotry and Hatred.


You don't see me attacking the beautiful religion of Judaism they way you attack Islam.
I only attack Zionists and the terrorist state of Israel. ...


----------



## Mindful (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but you're the one spewing intolerance, bigotry and Hatred.
> ...



Do you know any?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2020)

Mindful said:


> As an Azerbaijani Jew, born and raised in a majority-Muslim country that has deep and lasting ties to Israel


I thought you were French juden?  ...


----------



## Mindful (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > As an Azerbaijani Jew, born and raised in a majority-Muslim country that has deep and lasting ties to Israel
> ...



You actually thought?


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2020)

Mindful said:


> You actually thought?


There is no need to be rude. ...  
I haven't been rude to you.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 31, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Yes,   You attack=


Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but you're the one spewing intolerance, bigotry and Hatred.
> ...



  Thank you for admitting you attack Zionists.  Below is the definition

A movement for (originally) the re-establishment and (now) the development and protection of a Jewish nation in what is now Israel. It was established as a political organization in 1897 under Theodor Herzl, and was later led by Chaim Weizmann.

  The Vast majority of Jewish people believe the Jewish State has the Right to Exist


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The Vast majority of Jewish people believe the Jewish State has the Right to Exist


The vast majority of Juden are wrong.  ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 31, 2020)

Blessed news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!









						'This is a Historic Day,' Netanyahu Beams as El Al Flight Lands in UAE | United with Israel
					

Prime Minister radios pilot of El Al flight just after it touches down on historic first landing in Gulf Arab nation.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > The Vast majority of Jewish people believe the Jewish State has the Right to Exist
> ...


Thank you for proving my point


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Thank you for proving my point


And thank you for proving my point.  ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 31, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ILOVEISRAEL said:
> ...



Don't you agree Sunni?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for proving my point
> ...



What” point” was that? The fact that you don’t believe Israel has the Right to Exist? Deal with it.


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but you're the one spewing intolerance, bigotry and Hatred.
> ...


After suggesting to quarantine all Jews on a distant island,
no one buys into your double speak.


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2020)

Natural Citizen said:


> The new peace deal between Israel and the UAE is about chasing weapons sales. Nothing more. Nothing less.
> 
> The neocons want Israel and Arab countries in the area to play nice with each other so that the US can sell even more weapons to all of those nations which are involved.
> 
> ...


With all that conspiracy talk,
you seem too easily buy into headlines.
That's why you never actually understand.

Here's a homework assignment, 
find who first published about the F-35's?


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think about the Azerbaijani political relationship with Israel?
> ...



Amazing how little you know...

Azeris are not all Ayatollah Khomeini,
they know what the Iranians and Arabs are.

I've already told you, Arabs have no idea the kind of Jews they've made their enemies,
we've got entire middle east in one country- Azeris, Kurds, Syrians, Yemenites and Iranians you name it.

And Azerbaijan is famously one of the fastest growing economies in the region,
of all the Arab states only Oman and Kuwait precede by 'Global Economic Competitiveness':



			http://www3.weforum.org/docs/WEF_GlobalCompetitivenessReport_2013-14.pdf


----------



## Ropey (Aug 31, 2020)

rylah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


It's not amazing to me. Sunni's a convert.

He built his hate and his responses are mostly all canned diatribe.  In the conservative party, he's much like a Koch sucker without the Koch support.


----------



## rylah (Aug 31, 2020)

Mindful said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



It's about the mountain people, we think very alike.
There's a Soviet saying: "Armenians ask 'don't beat the Jews', they always come for us next".
Think Kurds, even the Muslim Azeris in Israel, are like closest brothers, a very similar mentality.

There's a reason why the mountain Jews are such a large contingent in the Mista'arvim.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Same dynamic as with Ba'alei Tshuvah,
overcompensation and rigidness.

It takes a generation, that's what happening with the 'Abrahamic accords'.
The sons of the Arab baby-boomers are filling the leadership position,
doing first steps to Tshuvah after adolescence in radicalism.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Unkotare (Sep 1, 2020)

Muslims don't have a real strong track record of loyalty to other Muslims. And if you're the 'wrong' kind of Muslim...oh boy...


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2020)

The biggest factor in this about face towards Israel is the fact that Shiites have hated and killed Sunnis (and vice versa) far more than they have Jews.  The Sunnis eventually got tired of an Iran, emboldened and supported by Obama and the Democrats, slaughter and rape fellow Sunnis by the thousands in Iraq, Syria, and Yemen.

Now the Sunis will trust a Zionist Jew far more than Shiites or Palestinians, whom they consider frauds and not real Arabs.

Kudos to Kushner and of course Trump for once again getting it right, and bringing the deal home.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 1, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→  Rudy, et al,

*BLUF:*  I have heard this commentary_ (and similar variations on the theme)_ several times in the past couple of months.



Rudy said:


> The biggest factor in this about face towards Israel is the fact that Shiites have hated and killed Sunnis (and vice versa) far more than they have Jews.


*(COMMENT)*

I would have thought, given the intellectual growth in the last quarter-century, that mankind had moved past the unreasonable attachment to a belief and prejudice that one religion is somehow superior to another.  All the Abrahamic religions are based on supernatural beliefs in the core foundation.  But what I find even more astounding is the dispute between the Sunni and Shia.  You would have thought that, within the last 1300 years, the principles of religious freedoms and the liberty for choice _(or rejection)_ would have caught-on.  Particularly since the Abrahamic religions have a core belief in the same deity. 

While supernatural beliefs might make good sport in a debating society or in the development of philosophy → it is rather hard to justify any level of carnage.

*(QUESTIONs)*

Why is this reverence for the way the same supernatural beings are given homage so politically and judiciously important?
.........................................................................................*OR*
Are the differences really a way to exploit followers that have little philosophical understanding of being exploited?



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Roudy (Sep 1, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  Rudy, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  I have heard this commentary_ (and similar variations on the theme)_ several times in the past couple of months.
> ...


Iran and other failed Arab states have used Israel as a distraction and an effective way to unite the people and the Muslim world as a whole from their own leaders' failures.  In the meantime, Iran has been actively plotting a Shiite takeover of Islam's holiest sites for the last 40 years from the Saudis and the Sunnis.  Iran's quest for a nuclear weapon was actually to blackmail and crush the Saudi's into submission.   It became too intolerable for the Sunnis when Iran and its proxies became too overzealous and started the mass killings of Sunnis across the Middle East.  The Sunnis have been secretly working with Israel behind the scenes since the beginnings of the Obama administration.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

*REPORT: The Qatari emissary left Gaza and will meet with Israeli officials in Jerusalem*

The Qatari emissary, Mohammad al-'Amadi, left the Gaza strip after meeting with Hamas. So was reported by the Palestinian newspaper "Al-Quds". According to the report, Al-'Amdai is expected to meet in Jerusalem with the UN ambassador to the middle east, Nikolay Maldanov, as well as with Israeli top-officials with whom will be discussed the understandings reached in front of Hamas. Al-'Amadi is expected to return to the strip this week in order to finalize the contacts.













						דיווח: השליח הקטארי עזב את עזה ויפגש בי-ם עם בכירים ישראלים
					

השליח הקטארי, מוחמד אל-עמאדי, עזב את רצועת עזה לאחר הפגישות עם אנשי חמאס. כך דיווח העיתון הפלסטיני "אל-קודס". לפי הדיווח, אל-עמאדי צפוי להיפגש בירושלים עם שליח האו"ם למזרח התיכון, ניקולאי מלאדנוב, וכן עם בכירים ישראלים שאיתם ידון בהבנות שהושגו מול חמ




					www.ynet.co.il


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  Rudy, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:*  I have heard this commentary_ (and similar variations on the theme)_ several times in the past couple of months.
> ...



A small difference between 2 very similar ideas
is greater than that with an entirely different one.

Symbolism matters, a lot.
The west argues economics,
we argue the G-dly of the politics.

If in the west it's _"give to Caesar what's to..."_, religion being a taboo in politics,
here there's no such separation, politics and religion are synonyms.
Ethnic lines also seem to correlate closely with religious.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 1, 2020)

Who will deny this is not wonderful news uniting two major religions for improved Middle East peace?








						Shofar blasts sound in Abu Dhabi as UAE Jews join Israeli delegation for morning prayers | World Israel News
					

'By coming to establish relations between Israel and the UAE, we draw inspiration from our common patriarch and forge a new path,' said Meir Ben-Shabbat, head of the Israeli delegation.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Unkotare (Sep 1, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> Who will deny this is not wonderful news uniting two major religions for improved Middle East peace?
> ...




People with hatred in their own hearts and/or a vested interest in division, death and destruction.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



While I  think that it will take G-d to change the mind of radical Islam since Muslims will not moderately reform Islam... in the same way that Socialists will not moderately reform socialism.

Notice that I did not use the word Arab.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


Inshallah!

Ben-David initiates a cultural reform 
and installs the Kingdom of G-d in this world.

"2nd Israel" is taking the torch...


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2020)

Ropey said:


> While I  think that it will take G-d to change the mind of radical Islam *since Muslims will not moderately reform Islam*... in the same way that


Islam is perfectly fine as it is and doesn't need reform.  ...


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > While I  think that it will take G-d to change the mind of radical Islam *since Muslims will not moderately reform Islam*... in the same way that
> ...


What you're saying is that it doesn't need G-d.

So...

Your family line is, at best, a newcomer to this game.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2020)

Muslims have seen the results of the reforms that took place in both Christianity and Judaism over the last couple of centuries.
They went from strong religions respected by the public and playing a major part in society and culture. But now today have been marginalized and are ridiculed in the media and popular culture.  ...


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



The signs are of Christianity forwarding their prophesies. Arabs are fine with this because they don't believe in it. Neither do the Jews.

I simply watch the signs. imho there's a reason for the penalty phase just as there's a reason for a penalty phase in much of contractual law.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Muslims have seen the results of the reforms that took place in both Christianity and Judaism over the last couple of centuries.
> They went from strong religions respected by the public and playing a major part in society and culture. But now today have been marginalized and are ridiculed in the media and popular culture.  ...


Yes, the options must be unclear at this stage... so as to drill into the depth of the soul making the choice.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Eschatology is the sub-context of political relations.
It's not only with Christianity, signs fulfill for all Abrahamic religions.

We are the most paternalistic, 
they've got the numbers, we've got the cultural core.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



You have a point. Still.

imho?

Don't be so sure about the numbers.  They are funny things that tend to compress and expand as does time and space. We do not number ourselves for reason.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Muslims have seen the results of the reforms that took place in both Christianity and Judaism over the last couple of centuries.
> They went from strong religions respected by the public and playing a major part in society and culture. But now today have been marginalized and are ridiculed in the media and popular culture.  ...


Israel is the reform.
Welcome into your shadow...


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Liked the last part especially...
That's why I openly talk about the Anusim and Pathans.

The revolution is not only external,
when the founders named it Israel, they did mean all Israel.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2020)

rylah said:


> That's why I openly talk about the Anusim and Pathans.
> +22
> The revolution is not only external,
> when the founders named it Israel, they did mean all Israel.



Of course, or the flag would be the Menorah and the country would have been called "Judah" and Judah would have assumed a protectorate over Jerusalem as the original assumed a protectorate over the family like a kingdom. This did not happen even though the drive for that formation was deep and strong.  imho?  Hearts were hardened to those pleas.

It's an amazing time to be alive and animated  in this body.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 1, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→  rylah, et al,

I think that most people would not quite understand the meaning of:  “All Israel will be saved”  These are five small words that are to be taken more philosophically than literally.



rylah said:


> Liked the last part especially...
> That's why I openly talk about the Anusim and Pathans.
> 
> The revolution is not only external,
> when the founders named it Israel, they did mean all Israel.


*(COMMENT)*

It is a mindset.  At this point on the timeline, I'm not sure what the face of Israell will finally look like.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  rylah, et al,
> 
> I think that most people would not quite understand the meaning of:  “All Israel will be saved”  These are five small words that are to be taken more philosophically than literally.
> ...








__





						What is Machon Meir? – Machon Meir Yeshiva Experience in Jerusalem
					





					meirtv.com


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2020)

Israel is recreated and strong.

Zionism was formed as a secular socialist community formed from a desire for a return to the  homeland.

Zionism has accomplished it's course in the creation of Eretz and it wasn't the course that was entertained by Zionism and Russian/German socialists in the end result. Which is why Russia and China are anti-Israel. Israel was formed as a socialist communal state and both Russia and China stood for that alone.

imho

Zionism is long over and now simply used as a baiting strategy. We now live in an age of spiritual reconstruction while Herzl's Socialist 'Zionism' ended when Israel became a capitalist nation.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

Ropey said:


> Israel is recreated and strong.
> 
> Zionism was formed as a secular socialist community formed from a desire for a return to the  homeland.
> 
> ...











						Rabbi Kook’s Essay “HaDor” (“The Generation”)
					

Does Rav Kook's fundamental essay apply to today's generation as well?




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is recreated and strong.
> ...



220 years to go so don't be so quick to think you or rabbi's have the 'answer'.

Herzl put forwards that we should convert to Christianity and end circumcision.  He was an athiest and socialist. When he found that this 'educated proposal' was not even entertained for discussion by Jews, he changed his course. But his original course showed the socialist atheistic approach & intent that he entertained, which was, iow at that time?

To end Judaism.

We've seen this before.  Still, I just watch and wait and pray that I will be alive to see the signs.


----------



## rylah (Sep 1, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Binyamin Z. Herzl Ztz"l spoke his mind at different stages of his own identity crisis,
which was archetypal to large portion of the whole nation. 

One has to remember that Mosheh Rabbenu A"H was an Egyptian prince,
when _'he went out and saw an Egyptian man beat up Dryfus'_.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 1, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


It is as it shall be.

The socialist and atheist intentions were and are clear and they were the creators of Israel's political structure.


----------



## rylah (Sep 2, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Which creators, Rabbi Uziel Ztz"l or David ben-Gurion Ztz"l?






Zionism is a political platform of rejuvenation of the nation,
representing various opposing views and revolutionary ideologies.

Socialism was just one of them, though one of main ideologies at the time,
it essentially ended in Israel 20 years into the declaration of independence.
And finally with the 'turnover', as Likud took the wheel from the left.

Aren't You limiting Zionism by conflating it with Socialism?


----------



## Mindful (Sep 2, 2020)

Before Shoah, Jewish communities thrived in North Africa and in the Middle East, who are now poorer for their loss!
Gen 12.3
11 beautiful photos of shuls that were once home to thriving Jewish communities.



About This Website

AISH.COM

Photos of the Last Remaining Synagogues in the Muslim World


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 2, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


Even before Herzl, Zionism had already begun with the Christians William Hechler & Henri Dunant.  Neither Herzl nor any other Jew was first to create Zionist ideology.  Herzl did however fulfill it.  Check it out.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2020)

It changes nothing I said.


MJB12741 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



The people behind the scenes who voted to recognize. The partition plan created by Canadian socialist Lester B Pearson and others... to... work towards an end to Judaism and to further Zionism of their intent.









						How Canada helped create Israel | Ricochet
					

Editors’ note: This is part one in a two-part series, focusing on Canada’s role in creating and supporting Israel. Part two can be found here.




					ricochet.media
				




I know that you're a socialist.  Atheism is that portion.

The twain will not meet imho.


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Wait, what, I'm a socialist???
We're Jews, defying all categories - we're both capitalists and a socialist shteitel striving for a monarchy.

And again You seem to define a whole political/cultural movement by isolated aspects and ideologies,
instead of looking at the whole phenomena comprising a whole variety of opposing ideologies,
in this case specifically concentrating on a proposition coming from a 3rd party.

Zionism, beyond the basic premise, was never a set ideology, but an umbrella for all various ideologies to fulfill that basic premise. Capitalism and socialism are merely economic theories, as much as parliamentary democracy a political, Israeli society can move in and out of them or fuse them in a unique manner, it can switch to a parliamentary monarchy and all that still part of and integral development along the parameters of the basic premise.

Any organization that has to do with Jews living in and building the land of Israel,
fulfilling the commandments of the land - is Zionism, regardless of changing shape or form.
As much Halachah of each generation following basic parameters is Halachah, regardless shape or form.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Did you vote Netanyahu or Gantz?


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


'Otzmah Yehudit and Yahadut HaTorah.
Did You watch the latest Caroline Glick interview in Hebrew?


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...





rylah said:


> 'Otzmah Yehudit and Yahadut HaTorah.
> Did You watch the latest Caroline Glick interview in Hebrew?



My English is better than my Hebrew. That being said, that portion of Zionism that was furthered by the left as a method to control the country, is most certainly over.

What comes next will come and I watch.   Christians trying to convert Jews, Jews now trying to convert who the hello knows. Arabs working with Shia against their own.

It's a strange new world for this old Jew when I ask a question and get a runaround.

Who do you support then?  Netanyahu or Gantz?


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



These are two Binyamins,
Kodesh HaKodasim is on the border of the tribal lots of Binyamin and Yehudah.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

Just like a leftist response even though you say that you aren't.

/done


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> Just like a leftist response even though you say that you aren't.
> 
> /done


See me whatever You see, I'm but meumah,
but that is a curious reaction to the basic knowledge of the Temple.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Just like a leftist response even though you say that you aren't.
> ...



My reaction is to your answer to my question of which political party do you support.

I was and am not concerned with other deviations from that question.

Your response is not at all curious as it's the response of other reformers I've heard.... reforming.


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

THAT is why Israel is the reform.
And of course inevitable.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

Many reformers have reformed circumcision out of the covenant.


----------



## justinacolmena (Sep 3, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> Good news. LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


Good grief! It's only September. Is it Christmas shopping season already with all the peace on earth and good will to men? Not so fast on the gun grab there, fuckers.

Do the Arabs really offer any true support for Israel? Or is it the for the 'establishment' or 'district' of corrupt politicians of Tel Aviv and Jerusalem voted into office by 'oppressed' liberal Palestinians?


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 3, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Arabs on Social Media Support Israel Against Gaza Border Riots


Palestinians (Muslims) aside, regardless of what deal is brokered with the UAE or any other Islamic nation, the main problem remains, ultimately they still want Islam to rule what we call Israel, as all Israelis are considered "occupiers" of Islamic land.  The reason:
Once Muslims conquer a territory that was held by "infidels," that territory they conquered from its original inhabitants, is "forever" considered Islamic land and should the people they conquered it from, happen to get their land back, they are considered "occupiers" of Islamic land.  Islamists considers Islam and its followers to to be superior to all other peoples and must be converted, ruled over, or killed and those ruled over, are considered "second-class" peoples who must obey Sharia Law, or suffer the consequences.  It is a religion that is completely incompatible with the concept of freedom and free will and any Muslim who denies this it asked by an infidel is allowed to and will use taqiyya (deception) to protect the religion.


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> Many reformers have reformed circumcision out of the covenant.



Is THAT what You want to discuss?

That statement in itself is ridiculous, as if they made water dry,
the water is still wet and the circumcision is eternally part of the covenant.

I think You project quiet much on Your Israeli brother,
that's maybe ok to get it out there between brothers, but not for a tachles discussion.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Many reformers have reformed circumcision out of the covenant.
> ...



It's the strategy of reform that I speak to and why I asked the question that remains unanswered.


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> ...


Nu, and what prevents that whale to swallow that guppie?


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Tachles, talk tachles.
I'm Israeli, don't like formalities.

Like a rock drummer doesn't hear too much quiet noise, professionally of course.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Rationale.


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> LuckyDuck said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Nu???  I'm merely pointing out that any deal with Islam is to be monitored with a high degree of scrutiny.  I believe that any contracts/terms made with non-Muslims can run for a period of ten years and after that, well, be very wary.


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



Reform middle east.
Ishmael will eventually do Tshuvah.

We can only do what we can,
and the mere excitement that HaShem shows us already in this generation.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> We can only do what we can,
> and the mere excitement that HaShem shows us already in this generation.



imho

G-d hears.

Q: How does one make G-d laugh?
A:  Tell Him your plans.


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDuck said:
> ...



Nine years, nine months and nine days..if remember correctly.

Anything new?

Along these 9 years, or less, we'll check and see if that was worth the effort.
The question rather - what do Arabs have to offer for peace with Israel?

There's an Arabic saying: "Can't give what you don't own".


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > We can only do what we can,
> ...



Then don't make plans,
start with just the basics of what G-d decreed for Israel,
to live, build and inherit the land, and not leave it in any else hands.

Call it left right, socialist or capitalist,
but come and argue this with me here,
where it really matters, the future of the nation.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 3, 2020)

LuckyDuck said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> ...


The worst punishment the Zionists could ever inflict upon the Palestinians would be to grant them their own self determination under their leadership of Abbas & Hamas.  But then, sure would be nice for Israel not to be blamed for Palestinian stupidity causing their deaths.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



As G-d wills. All three books make it clear. In the end, regardless of man's machinations.

G-d wins.

And that's the win-win. The rest is white noise as to the path to hitting the mark.


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



That's an easy way to say "G-d should do it all"...certainly PM Netanyahu had to at least loose sleep some nights, pick up the phone and go places, EVEN actually with his own feet. His father Benzion Netanyahu Z"l didn't remain in America in spite socialists not leaving him place in Israeli academia, his son became the Prime Minister of Israel, working for all the these developments in the Israeli-Arab relations during the recent decade.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



It's a way of saying that in the end, the judgement is not ours to make, just to take. G-d wins. You don't seem to find that as exciting as man's fruits.

Do what you do.

Regardless, in the end, it will be as it is supposed to be and the path will be troublesome for some and less for others.

The infiltration is being met with force to repel the chaos. This is what's really important.


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



We are Jews, when wasn't it troublesome?
It's either troublesome and You get out there to do Your thing,
or it's troublesome and You stay in the shteitel running from attention.

HaShem gave us freedom of choice to do something useful.
12 tribes, 12 personal ways.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Yes, you reformers keep demanding others reform.

It sure sounds like Lenin (organizing) to me.


----------



## rylah (Sep 3, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



I think, with G-d's help,
we can come up with something more creative.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 3, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



While I think that we can barely form things.

Which is why there is a need for a return after all... El-him.


----------



## rylah (Sep 4, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



And I believe that with G-d's help anything is possible,
even to revive a nation and change the world 2000 years of dhimmitude.


----------



## rylah (Sep 4, 2020)

*Bahrain Follows Saudi Arabia, Allows Israeli-UAE Flights Through its Airspace*

The Kingdom of Bahrain announced late Thursday that it will permit all services and flights to and from the United Arab Emirates to cross its airspace, including to and from the State of Israel.

“All flights to and from the UAE can use Bahrain airspace, the country’s state news agency reported Thursday, citing the aviation authority. Although Israel was not specifically named, the Jewish State is included in the decision, which cuts flying time between the various states in the region by several hours.













						Bahrain Follows Saudi Arabia, Allows Israeli-UAE Flights Through its Airspace
					

The Kingdom of Bahrain announced late Thursday that it will permit all services and flights to and from the United Arab Emirates to cross its airspace, including to and from the State of Israel."A




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## Roudy (Sep 4, 2020)

"Monologue is one person talking to themself, dialogue is two people talking to themselves"
-Mel Brooks
The 2001 Year Old Man


----------



## Ropey (Sep 4, 2020)

rylah said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


Muslim-majority Kosovo and Israel have agreed to normalize ties and establish diplomatic relations.

At least we can (somewhat) agree that the happenings are good. I just give G-d the thanks for it, and not humans who are saying that man is doing this.  You just keep doing what you're doing and when judgement comes, then you will know.

With all the Christian and Islamic prophecies being forwarded, I'll just go with G-d while you run around converting who the hello knows what.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 6, 2020)

Great news for Middle East peace.  Bad news for Palestinians.








						Palestinians admit their diplomatic situation has hit a low | World Israel News
					

PA officials concede: ‘Unprecedented slump in our diplomatic situation.’




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## rylah (Sep 6, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...



Devarim 8 :
_"And you will eat...and you will bless"_.._."and you will say my strength...and you will remember"_

See my point?

We are not Christians, but upon return from long diaspora have to clarify our own terms,
and which have adopted much of the attitudes of Christianity, and in many ways run away from our own heritage for looking at it through Christian or Muslim glasses. With the southern diaspora, living among Islam, there is no separation of the G-dly from politics, as in the Christian west. This separateness is exactly what You're projecting on me, Zionist ideologies, when this is counter-intuitive to everything about - "Shma'a Yisrael... Ehaddd"

There's no level, social, personal, national, political and EVEN religious,
where Kedushah, the G-dly is not revealed Israel.

Now regarding converts, I strongly suggest to be extremely careful to remember the appropriate commandments and warnings, and think very well if You decide to say. And if that is not enough open a Humash and look at the inside column with Aramaic translation, do You really think we have an idea about the kind of Neshamot come in this generation? Now this maximalist attitude is common with the Shteitel , but we both know I'm not about converting anyone, rather a finalizing a Nohide and Ger Toshav reforms. I know that's a think You can only imagine in Christian and Muslim forms, because we've been so long in diaspora that we have forgotten to think in these terms, politically, individually and even religiously...and if You look around a bit, outside the Shteitel great things are happening, B"H people are doing a lot of Kiddush HaShem, including the_ 'Abrahamic Accords' _as preparation for the Temple Mount and Heron dialogue

Listen, if You want we can open a thread,
or continue this in the "Facts about Judaism" thread.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 6, 2020)

It's good to see nations like Kosovo, Serbia and now Malawi making the right decision and joining the US in acknowledging Jerusalem as Israel’s capital. 

This is a historic step to further recognize Israel and support peace in the Middle East.

Buttery Hummus is like so much better than Nasty Hamas.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 7, 2020)

Ropey said:


> It's good to see nations like Kosovo, Serbia and now Malawi making the right decision and joining the US in acknowledging Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.
> 
> This is a historic step to further recognize Israel and support peace in the Middle East.
> 
> Buttery Hummus is like so much better than Nasty Hamas.


Truly wonderful to see so many Muslim countries joining with Israel for peace in the Middle East.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see nations like Kosovo, Serbia and now Malawi making the right decision and joining the US in acknowledging Jerusalem as Israel’s capital.
> ...



Trump understands that the majority of Muslims are not Arabs and most are peaceful in comparison to the Middle East which has been driven by a leftist ideology that partnered with extremist Islam. Trump will work with these countries as a  hedge against the extremists who have backing also in these countries. Now the leadership has signed declarations that they will actively work to suppress the forms of extremism that have been transplanted by "Wahhabism" and other extremist forms, into their countries.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 7, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > While I  think that it will take G-d to change the mind of radical Islam *since Muslims will not moderately reform Islam*... in the same way that
> ...



Spoken like a true Muslim. Beheading is fine


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 7, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Spoken like a true Muslim. Beheading is fine


Here in the U.S. we use lethal injection for certain convicted criminals.
Muslims use beheading which I think is more humane.
But either way, they achieve the same results.  ...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2020)

Ropey said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


Why did God tell Avraham, "Lech Lecha"?
It is *not* a human's purpose to remain static.
The less you do, the less your neshama gets.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


This is true.

That being said,

It's all about what you do.






__





						Growing Arab Support For Israel
					

We can only do what we can, and the mere excitement that HaShem shows us already in this generation.   imho  G-d hears.  Q: How does one make G-d laugh? A:  Tell Him your plans.   Then don't make plans, start with just the basics of what G-d decreed for Israel, to live, build and inherit the...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 7, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Spoken like a true Muslim. Beheading is fine
> ...


Yes, you would believe beheading innocent people in public is the way to go.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 7, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Yes, you would believe beheading innocent people in public is the way to go.


Quit lying.  ...   
I never said any thing about "innocent" people.
My post referenced convicted criminals.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you would believe beheading innocent people in public is the way to go.
> ...


What crimes are punishable by death?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> *What crimes are punishable by death?*


Depends on the country.  
For example, in Europe and Canada no crime merits the death penalty, whereas in America murderers can be executed.


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > *What crimes are punishable by death?*
> ...


I was referring to Sharia Law.
It seems stealing a loaf of bread is punishable by severing the hand.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> I was referring to Sharia Law.
> It seems stealing a loaf of bread is punishable by severing the hand.


The application of Sharia Law varies from country to country.  ...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I was referring to Sharia Law.
> ...


Barbarism usually does.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 7, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Barbarism usually does.


People in Europe think American's are barbaric for having and using the death penalty.   ...


----------



## Indeependent (Sep 7, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Barbarism usually does.
> ...


Hmmm....The Death Penalty for Murder vs Severing Limbs for stealing a loaf of bread.
And yet Europe is allowing hoards of  Limb Severs into their nations.
Europeans are indeed the Best & The Brightest!


----------



## rylah (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## rylah (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## RoccoR (Sep 8, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→  et al,

*BLUF*: I find it as most enlightening → to see these Arab Nations make such a political turn-around.



rylah said:


>


*(COMMENT)*

It is the 21st Century.  And in the march to the future, the Middle East North African (MENA) Region will exert is own influence over its political, economic, cultural, and commercial footprint.  They are taking the first steps that will change the global face of the Region and what the outside observers see of them.

 Good Luck to them_*!*_




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## rylah (Sep 8, 2020)

UAE's crown prince wants visit to Jerusalem after historic deal - report
					

"The [Palestinian] leadership are not looking for a solution," al Nuaimi said. "Jews and Christians – their roots are in this area and this region; they belong here."




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Sep 8, 2020)

*WATCH: Dubai’s Deputy Police Chief Dhahi Khalfan Rips Enemies of Israel*

Grab the popcorn, folks. Dubai’s former police chief Dhahi Khalfan continues to provide plenty of entertainment – for the right reasons.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 8, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you would believe beheading innocent people in public is the way to go.
> ...



Except that in your uncivilized “ Religion “ they behead innocent people


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 8, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→  ILOVEISRAEL, Sunni Man, et al,

*BLUF: * In the set of people that accept Sharia, what seems barbaric to us, maybe tacitly accepted and normal by the Barbarian.



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Yes, you would believe beheading innocent people in public is the way to go.





Sunni Man said:


> Quit lying.  ...
> I never said any thing about "innocent" people.
> My post referenced convicted criminals.





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Except that in your uncivilized “ Religion “ they behead innocent people


*(COMMENT)*

In a different cultural setting, one might be considered the social deviant by not adhering to the normal behavior _(cutting people's hands-off)_.

◈  Rumor has it that men have sexual rights to any woman/girl not wearing the Hijab (Taharrush).​◈  Rumor has it that men can have up to 4 wives;​◈  Rumor has it that men can beat their wives for insubordination (Quran 4:34).​



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 8, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  ILOVEISRAEL, Sunni Man, et al,
> 
> *BLUF: * In the set of people that accept Sharia, what seems barbaric to us, maybe tacitly accepted and normal by the Barbarian.
> ...


Don’t forget about “ HONOR  KILLINGS “.   They are Barbaric


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 8, 2020)

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Don’t forget about “ HONOR  KILLINGS “.   They are Barbaric


Honor killings are cultural and not based on religion.
They are far more prevelent among the Hindu people in India.  ...


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL (Sep 8, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> ILOVEISRAEL said:
> 
> 
> > Don’t forget about “ HONOR  KILLINGS “.   They are Barbaric
> ...



That’s right..,,  Deny your “ culture” does this, deny women who are raped get blamed
and are usually killed,  etc. etc.


----------



## rylah (Sep 9, 2020)

*Arab League Drops PA Draft to Condemn UAE Normalization with Israel*

“The Arab nations have rejected a draft resolution introduced by Palestine to condemn the UAE-Israel normalization agreement,” according to a Palestinian Authority diplomatic source who spoke Wednesday with news outlets, quoted by Turkish news site, _Anews_.

The source said it was agreed not to include a clear condemnation of the normalization agreement; some of the foreign ministers – who he did not name — attempted to add provisions giving legitimacy to the agreement. “In response, Palestine presented a draft resolution that condemns the UAE-Israel normalization deal,” the source said. “The Arab countries, however, voted down the draft.”

During a discussion at Wednesday’s regularly scheduled meeting of the foreign ministers who represent the 22 Arab states who comprise the Arab League, the body’s Secretary General Ahmed Aboul Gheit underlined in a statement, “It is the indisputable right of each country to have sovereignty in conducting its foreign policy in the way it sees fit. This is something that this council respects and approves. At the same time, we hold certain values as principles of consensus,” he added, leaving open the question of what those values or principles might be.

The statement came in response to the intense pressure placed on the Arab League by Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Maliki, who insisted the organization must condemn the normalization agreement between Israel and the United Arab Emirates – a member of the Arab League. “Otherwise, we will be seen as giving it our blessing,” he said, “or conspiring with it, or attempting to cover it up.”

In response, UAE Foreign Minister Anwar Gargash emphasized that his nation’s decision to establish diplomatic ties with Israel was a “sovereign” decision, one that was made in accordance with the UAE’s strategic interests.

The UAE Foreign Ministry said in a statement Wednesday, “Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Minister of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation, will lead a UAE high-ranking delegation to Washington on September 15 at the invitation of US President Donald Trump to participate in the signing ceremony of the historic UAE-Israeli peace accord in the presence of Israeli Prime Minister, Benjamin Netanyahu.”

The rejection by the Arab League of the Palestinian Authority resolution to condemn the UAE-Israel peace agreement is deeply significant.

The Arab League, which until now has repeatedly endorsed the 2002 Saudi Peace Initiative, in essence has thrown its backing to the UAE in making this new effort for peace with the Jewish State, together with the guidance and out-of-the-box creativity and support from the Trump administration. It is an acknowledgement that the repeated failures of the past five decades must be swept aside in order to reap potential future profits.

What a pity the present leaders of the Palestinian Authority are so unwilling to live in peace for the sake of their people.










						Arab League Drops PA Draft to Condemn UAE Normalization with Israel
					

“It is  the indisputable right of each country to have sovereignty in conducting its foreign policy in the way it sees fit."




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2020)

rylah said:


> *Arab League Drops PA Draft to Condemn UAE Normalization with Israel*
> 
> “The Arab nations have rejected a draft resolution introduced by Palestine to condemn the UAE-Israel normalization agreement,” according to a Palestinian Authority diplomatic source who spoke Wednesday with news outlets, quoted by Turkish news site, _Anews_.
> 
> ...


If you can't work with Palestinians for peace, you have to work around them like Israel & the UAE did.  Bless them.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## rylah (Sep 10, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  et al,
> 
> *BLUF*: I find it as most enlightening → to see these Arab Nations make such a political turn-around.
> ...


----------



## rylah (Sep 10, 2020)

*Jewish Council of the Emirates Launches Publicly, Announces Plans to Affiliate with WJC*

In an effort to strengthen relationships with fellow Jewish communities across the globe, the Jewish Council of the Emirates announced its intention to formally affiliate with the World Jewish Congress.

In moving remarks presented during a recent WJC gathering of Jewish community leaders from its representative communities around the world, Ross Kriel, JCE president, described the JCE’s formation over the last decade and its emotional response to the recent announcement of normalized relations between the UAE and Israel. Kriel added that the JCE looks forward with great enthusiasm to joining the WJC family, and to hosting the WJC delegation. “We hope that together we can play a significant role in advancing the cause of peace in the Middle East,” Kriel said.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2020)

So wonderful to see Israel & many Arab countries finally united for a Middle East peace.  How could anyone for peace not be pleased with this?


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 11, 2020)

Is there ANYONE who yearns for peace that is not pleased with this?








						Emirati children are taught peace, tolerance, study finds | World Israel News
					

Israeli NGO that monitors educational material in the Middle East heaps surprise praise on UAE.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## Ropey (Sep 11, 2020)

This is bound to piss Coyote, P F Tinmore and Sunni Man off...


----------



## Hollie (Sep 11, 2020)

I thought this was interesting. There had been rumors more Arab nations would follow the UAE and here's one.










						Bahrain Normalizes Relations With Israel
					

Gulf Arab state Bahrain is to announce on Friday that it plans to normalize ties with Israel, a source familiar with the matter told Reuters.




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 11, 2020)

Hollie said:


> I thought this was interesting. There had been rumors more Arab nations would follow the UAE and here's one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, looks like only the Palestinians choose to be left out & all alone once again.  Sure is impossible to understand Palestinian mentality.  Just have to accept that it is what it is & work around them for Middle East peace like Israel & the Arab countries are doing.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 12, 2020)

Next up, Abraham Accords Ceremony.  What  wonderful milestone that is happening for Middle East peace.


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 15, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Delusional zionist propaganda at it's best.  .....


 Seems a little dated huh? Now that the UAE and Bahrain peace deals went through without any real outrage in the Arab or Muslim streets. Kosovo signed a peace deal. Sudan and Oman are next. After Trump wins it will only be a matter of time before Saudi Arabia follows suit.
With each peace deal more and more pressure is put in the Palestinians to be reasonable.


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 16, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Delusional zionist propaganda at it's best.  .....


In the past I might agree... but when you see the non-response to the UAE and Bahrain agreements, the feelings have changed. In the past you would see riots and people going nutz across the ME and Europe. None of that happened. Next up is Oman and Sudan. Shortly after you will see Morocco, Qatar, Djibouti and Senegal.

After Trump wins you will see Saudi Arabia, Indonesia, Azerbaijan, Bosnia and Albania.

Each new treaty puts more and more pressure on the Palestinians, who the Muslim world has lost patience with!


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 16, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→  Ropey, Coyote, P F Tinmore, Sunni Man, _et al_:

*BLUF*: The entire object is to bring peace and cooperation among all the involved nations. Who is against a peaceful outcome? Who is against the Israelis and the Muslim World coming closer together?



Ropey said:


> This is bound to piss Coyote, P F Tinmore and Sunni Man off...


*(COMMENT)*

The reason and importance of normalizing diplomatic relations is because peace tends to extend and ensure free trade _(wealth)_, and a civil peace_ (less discontent)_, and promoting freedom and rights.

We have to be careful that rejections are not based on the insignificant, greed, and the quest for influence and power.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Ropey (Sep 16, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  Ropey, Coyote, P F Tinmore, Sunni Man, _et al_:
> 
> *BLUF*: The entire object is to bring peace and cooperation among all the involved nations. Who is against a peaceful outcome? Who is against the Israelis and the Muslim World coming closer together?
> ...



Coming in the back door didn't hurt either.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 16, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> *Next up is Oman and Sudan. Shortly after you will see Morocco, Qatar, Djibouti and Senegal.
> After Trump wins you will see Saudi Arabia, Indonesia, Azerbaijan, Bosnia and Albania.*


Maybe in a few years you might see one or two on your list make a deal with the devil incarnate Israel.
But you're dreaming if you think Saudi Arabia or Indonesia will ever turn on the Ummah (brotherhood of muslims) and embrace the terrorist state of Israel as a close friend.  ...


----------



## Ropey (Sep 16, 2020)

^This is why coming in the back door was such a fine strategic plan.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 17, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > *Next up is Oman and Sudan. Shortly after you will see Morocco, Qatar, Djibouti and Senegal.
> ...


And yet the Emirates is a proxy for Saudi and has obviously encouraged this deal. I thank Obama. If he hadn't entered into the disasterous Iranian deal, the Saudis wouldn't be cuddling with the Jewish state. LOL. Thanks Buddy!


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 17, 2020)

Response by Trump haters to the deal (aid with pouty lips):
1. They were already friends so it doesn't count
2. It wasn't Trump's doing
3. What if the Palestinians riot over it (because they haven't been doing so for 70 years!).
4. * Spluttering sounds only*


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 17, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→   Sunni Man, _GHook20, et al_:

*BLUF:*  It is to the advantage of those that support terrorism _(__alla__ the Middle Test and Islamic Promotion)_ that the meaning and usage of "Terrorism" remains a question in itself.  In the struggle against terrorism, as long as it remains undefined, then it can be a double-edged sword.  Both the Israelis and the Arab Palestinians paint the other as criminals.


			
				Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism said:
			
		

> SOURCE: * LoN Convention (1938)*



​

			
				Convention for the Prevention and Punishment of Terrorism said:
			
		

> SOURCE: * LoN Convention (1938)*





Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > *Next up is Oman and Sudan. Shortly after you will see Morocco, Qatar, Djibouti and Senegal.
> ...


*(COMMENT)*

For the most part, the use of *the 19 universal legal instruments* and additional amendments dealing with terrorism, constitute what is valid as Prohibitions of Specific Act referred to as terrorism in the 21st Century _(at the international level)_.  However, there are other Domestic and International Conventions, Laws, Protocols, Prohibitions, and Statues that can be used that are not reliant on a specific definition.  The term "terrorism" has become an intellectual discussion on the fundamental nature of knowledge, reality, and existence "terrorism."  The 1938 Convention is not relegated to providing an initial starting point for what constitutes the pursuit of terrorism.  It is the "act(s)" that are important.

Referring to Israel as a terrorist state, by the Arab Palestinians, is painting the projection of power as a matter of fear.  It is not unusual to be fearful of weapons that are pointed at you.  That is NOT terrorism.  The specific targeting of civilians _(placing them in fear)_ is much different from the collateral casualties_ (which were not supposed to be in proximity in the first place)_ inflicted when targeting of key legitimate targets.  In the case of the Arab Palestinians, the locating military objectives within or near densely populated areas - OR - the failure to remove civilian persons and objects under its control from the vicinity of military objectives, are closely associated with the related prohibition on using human shields.  When the collateral casualties result from actions or inactions by the Arab Palestinians, the casualties are NOT a result of Israeli legitimate targeting - but - ARE a violation of customary and humanitarian law on the part of the Arab Palestinian.  When the Arab Palestinians purposely engage in "criminal acts" directed against Israel, intended or calculated to create "terror" in the minds of the citizenry and general public, that is terrorism.  This is different from the "criminal acts" directed Israel, intended to provoke a deadly response by the Israelis when they send men, women, and children to the border for the purpose of creating all manner of havoc.

Similarly, when the Israelis demolish a residence that was being used to provide direct support for Jihadism, Fedayeen Activism, Hostile Insurgency Operations, Radicalized Islamic Behaviors, and Asymmetric Violence, that is NOT terrorism.  


			
				Briefing of the Counter-Terrorism Committee said:
			
		

> “Denying Safe Haven to Those who Finance, Plan, Support, or Commit Terrorist Acts, or Provide Safe Havens, and Preventing Terrorists from Abusing the Asylum System, in conformity with International Law” –
> SOURCE:   Ali Rached, INTERPOL Counter-Terrorism Directorate







Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 17, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > *Next up is Oman and Sudan. Shortly after you will see Morocco, Qatar, Djibouti and Senegal.
> ...


You are free to believe what you want to believe, but reality is not on your side. Just 1 yr ago it would have been unthinkable that the 2 Arabs countries would seek peace, a Muslim country would move its embassy to Jerusalem (Kosovo) and the Arabs streets would be silent and some Arab leaders would praise it.

By no means do I think Saudi Arabia is a friend of the west, but I believe they view Iran as the true enemy and view the Palestinians as more of pests then a worthy cause.
If Biden wins then all bets are off, but if Trump wins you will see it within the next few years and then there will be a snowball effect.
Again this is my opinion.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 17, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> Most Respectfully,
> R







I seldom respond a second time to those who are Passive / Aggressive ... except with a taunt.

Expect what I except.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Most Arabs have nothing but contempt for Palestinians.  Those that live in other Arab countries are often socially and economically disadvantaged.
> 
> Arab leaders are only interested in the Palestinians as cannon fodder against Israel.
> 
> I'm not surprised the Arab man on the street has had enough of their hijinks.



Few revolutions from the bottom ever made anything better, they mostly become far worse than the regimes they overthrew, and that still holds today. Being poor and oppressed never made anybody anything but feral animals for the most part, not 'kinder and gentler', something these idiot Burb Brats need to keep in mind when they think supporting these terrorist vermin is 'cool n stuff', whether domestic or foreign.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2020)

harmonica said:


> the Arabs know the Pals are jackasses as I've linked in many other threads
> ...Nasser just went anti-Israel mainly to prop himself up as the leader of the Arabs
> 
> 
> ...



They get paid to be terrorists and extortionists; it's that simple. There is nothing else to their imaginary 'plight'. IF they were worth anything, Jordan would love to have a larger population. the fact they ended up having to toss the vermin out en masse themselves speaks volumes about who these fake 'Palestinians' really are: Well paid squatters and gangsters.


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 17, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> Is there ANYONE who yearns for peace that is not pleased with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only ones against this are:
(1) Democrats because they are now the party of antisemitism and don’t want Trump to get a win
(2) Islamist: They need chaos and disorder to prevent Islam from reforming like Christianity did
(3) Palestinians: Because they see Muslims turning in them and every peace treaty put more pressure on them
(4) Leftist: because antisemitism is part their ideology 
(5) White Supremacist, like David Duke: because their unholy and arrogant agenda gets exposed!
(6) Nation of Islam: makes it harder to call us cockroaches when we are seeking peace


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 17, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→  Ropey, _et al_:

*BLUF:* Ye-esss... I'm not sure I know what that "Passive-Aggressive ..." means. But I'll play.



			
				DSM-5 Guidebook said:
			
		

> A major change from previous versions was the inclusion of a clinical significance criterion for almost half of all the categories, which
> required that symptoms cause “clinically significant distress or impairment in social, occupational, or other important areas of functioning.” Several new disorders were introduced




			
				DSM-5 Guidebook said:
			
		

> _(e.g., acute stress disorder, bipolar II disorder, Asperger’s disorder)_, and others were deleted or subsumed by other categories_ (e.g., cluttering, passive-aggressive personality disorder)_.
> *SOURCE:* The Essential Companion to the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, Page xxii, Fifth Edition, American Psychiatric Publishing, A Division of American Psychiatric Association






RoccoR said:


> Most Respectfully,
> R


 View attachment 389863


Ropey said:


> I seldom respond a second time to those who are Passive / Aggressive ... except with a taunt.
> 
> Expect what I except.


*(COMMENT)*

You'll have to teach me how to use that term (Passive-Aggressive). There was a time when I got beaten-up quite frequently or frowned on when I used terminology improperly. So --- I'll just assume → you mean that → you feel - I'm am feeling some degree of "anger" or "displeasure" → but masking it by exhibiting a politically correct front of pleasantry or a positive attitude.

I assure you, that I am not that cool.  If I'm upset - you won't have to assume anything - it will be immediately obvious.  Please don't mistake my good manners and politeness as a subterfuge.  I was immersed, for a very long time, in a social environment where there was no substitute for behavior that is respectful and considerate of other people.  Even when in disagreement.



Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Delusional zionist propaganda at it's best.  .....
> ...



Given the history of Arab 'diplomacy', it would a unique situation if the 'Peace' holds, the Egyptians being an exception to the rule at least for the number of years they've managed to not start a war. Viewing this current hugz n kissez festival as nothing but a temporary 'reality' caused by a current flaring up the ongoing Sunni-Shi'ite pissing contest, I personally doubt it lasts more than couple years at best,  Islamist taqiyya being what it is and always will be. It would be great if I prove to be wrong, but I bet within months we find out the Wahhabist regimes have been paying the Pali thugs under the table the whole time. As soon as the balance is perceived to shift, probably Turkey doing something stupid  re Greece and Russia, it will all go away without notice.

Whoever 'wins' anything from this deal will be based on the 'Greater Fool' Theory, not honest dealing.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 17, 2020)

Bahrain and Dubai are trying to expand their banking and finance industries to attract global deposits, competing with all the other money laundering havens. There is a reason Haliburton moved to Dubai, and it wasn't for the reasons they claimed publicly, it was because Dubai has no extradition treaties with the U.S. or most other countries; I say 'most' because they may have such treaties with a few other Arab countries in the region, I don't know for sure. They may not have any with anybody.


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 17, 2020)

Picaro said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Israel has not had an all outwar of annihilation by the combined Arab world since 1979. That is 4 decades.
The peace with Egypt and Jordan has held pretty well. The cold peace with Saudi Arabia has help pretty well also.
I am not saying there isn’t any threat, but for now it looks good.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 17, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> The peace with *Egypt and Jordan has held pretty well. *


Only because the U.S. gives their governments large amounts of money and weapons if they promise to play nice with Israel.
But their citizens have no love for the terrorist state of Israel.  ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 17, 2020)

Linkiloo said:


> Response by Trump haters to the deal (aid with pouty lips):
> 1. They were already friends so it doesn't count
> 2. It wasn't Trump's doing
> 3. What if the Palestinians riot over it (because they haven't been doing so for 70 years!).
> 4. * Spluttering sounds only*



Palestinians and Iran got a gift from Trump.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 17, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  Ropey, _et al_:
> 
> *BLUF:* Ye-esss... I'm not sure I know what that "Passive-Aggressive ..." means. But I'll play.
> ...



OK, I'll accept that since it's clearly coming from the soul and not the mind.

The passive act.  You end your posts with "Most Respectfully" and that's a fine thing.

The aggressive act.  You respond to a response over your 'respectful post' with a downvote. 

That's a passive/aggressive event. One does not have to be self-aware of their passive/aggressive responses to be passive/aggressive. Most people are not self-aware at this level of internalization.


----------



## Linkiloo (Sep 18, 2020)

Hossfly said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > Response by Trump haters to the deal (aid with pouty lips):
> ...


I'm sure there is some sense in that somewhere that you'll elaborate on.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 18, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > GHook20 said:
> ...



Mostly due to American bribes all around. I hope it does work out as you think it will, but the history and politics don't look good for it. We don't even know if the current Saudi 'Reform' Prince in charge will last out the year yet.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 18, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > The peace with *Egypt and Jordan has held pretty well. *
> ...



Exactly. There is always a wide gap between what the upper classes want and the lower classes support, yet everyone pretends that it isn't important what 'the rabble' think, and not just in the ME but all over the world, and they're also always surprised to find out it does and numbers do matter.


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 18, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > The peace with *Egypt and Jordan has held pretty well. *
> ...


Very small amount actually... and your premise is very flawed; they give Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, Pakistan and many other Muslims countries aid and they are still hostile to Israel and America did that matter.
Egypt and Jordan keep the peace because they want to keep the peace and it is in their best interest.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 18, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→  GHook20, _et al_:

*BLUF:* Ye-esss... This is a very good observation.



​


			
				GHook20 said:
			
		

> Very small amount actually... and your premise is very flawed; they give Iraq, Afghanistan, Somalia, Pakistan and many other Muslims countries aid and they are still hostile to Israel and America did that matter.
> Egypt and Jordan keep the peace because they want to keep the peace and it is in their best interest.


*(COMMENT)*

The four adjacent Arab League countries receive the combined amount which is approximately equal to that given Israel.  It is not a coincidence.

But as America backs away from its role as a quasi-world leader, the amount of aid given around the world will diminish.   While it is possible to buy an ally for a few moments in crisis, an alliance that is based on financial aid is very unreliable.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 18, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  GHook20, _et al_:
> 
> *BLUF:* Ye-esss... This is a very good observation.
> ...


You do see counties on the list like Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Pakistan etc that her aid but are very hostile to Israel.
The premise is false. The aid to these countries is relatively small. It is not go leverage. Even the $3.5 bil, Israel GDP is less then 1% of their GDP. Israel fought back despite the anti Israel Obama regime.


----------



## RoccoR (Sep 18, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→  GHook20, _et al_:

*BLUF:* This is a valid observation. But your reasoning is not entirely correct.



GHook20 said:


> You do see counties on the list like Syria, Iraq, Afghanistan, Bangladesh, Pakistan etc that her aid but are very hostile to Israel.
> The premise is false. The aid to these countries is relatively small. It is not go leverage. Even the $3.5 bil, Israel GDP is less then 1% of their GDP. Israel fought back despite the anti Israel Obama regime.


*(COMMENT)*

The percentage of GDP is not the determining factor to use when considering the authorization for aid.  It is merely a yardstick.

In many cases, where US forces are involved with Internal Defense and Development (IDAD) schemes, as well as, training, advisory, and coordination roles, sometimes the aid is based more on what the US Forces Commander wants the foreign military and intelligence activities to have.  It is to bring the foreign military and intelligence activities up to the level to where they can coordinate fires, direct incoming air support, and establish a defendable forward edge of the battle area.  It is equally important for foreign military and intelligence activities to minimize their footprint by using that which will limited the probability of detection or the probability of intercept.  In some cases, the aid is to perform critical maintenance in order to maximize the life of what they do have.  

Many times a portion of the aid is about an incentive distribution program and providing local village support that makes a difference in the life of the indigenous population.  In the case of the Muslim perimeter nations of Israel, the aid is more complex having to do with major weapon system parity.  In other cases where parity was perceived to have failed, there was a reduction in foreign military aid due to a lack of the need for cooperation.  In the case of Egypt, there was a discouraging lull in the US-Egyptian relations and a very new threat to Israel because the US would not sell Eagle (F-15) or the new Lightning (F-35).   Egypt decided to go with the Russian Flanker-E (SU-35).  

In some cases, the aid to foreign military and intelligence activities _(or the lack of aid)_ is simply a bribe for the right of passage or right of surveillance _(bribery on the high executive level)_.

In point of fact, all the reasoning for increases or decreases in aid to foreign military and intelligence activities mentioned _(supra)_ have a part to play in all the countries you mentioned.




Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Ropey (Sep 18, 2020)

"Peace is The Prize" - President Trump Meets With His Excellency Sheikh Nasser Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber Al-Sabah of the State of Kuwait - Schedules 2:00pm Press Conference... - The Last Refuge
					

Good indications for continued progress toward peace in the Middle-East.  President Trump has called for a 2:00pm press conference (not previously scheduled) following an oval office meeting with Amir Sheikh Nasser Sabah Al-Ahmad Al-Jaber Al-Sabah of the State of Kuwait. This could be yet...




					theconservativetreehouse.com


----------



## Picaro (Sep 18, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  GHook20, _et al_:
> 
> *BLUF:* Ye-esss... This is a very good observation.
> ...



Fear is a much better deterrent re the ME regimes, as I've said before; 2nd is money and other tangibles, but diplomacy alone never does work with homocidal ideologues. Jordan maintains 'peace' because of first hand experiences of its own re how reliable its Muslim neighbors are on a battlefield, and sees that peace with Israel is its only chance for survival. There is no other reason for its long term peace with Israel. Jordan's fellow Arabs wouls just as soon carve Jordan up as Israel when the opportunity arises. Fear of Israel's response is what keeps the King alive in Jordan, too..


----------



## P F Tinmore (Sep 21, 2020)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


Israel is the biggest exporter in oppression. Of course oppressive regimes will suck up to Israel.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 21, 2020)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


So lets see now.  Are you actually against all the Arab countries joining with Israel for a Middle East peace?


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 22, 2020)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Israeli propaganda.


Haha... ignoring facts doesn’t erase them. In years past there would have been violent protests in the streets across the ME and Europe. Yet there was nothing... an easy interpretation would be the Arabs are more supportive of this.


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Moroccan activist, Malika Mazan spoke on Arab TV to show her support for Israel and the Jewish people.
> ...


So you are applauding Muslim intolerance? You must be a big fan of dog fighting!


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 22, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > you're such a dickface you can't contain yourself ?
> ...



haha, Sunni is still Sunni; Please keep up the denial...

as long as you still vote for Trump, you at least are doing one thing right...


Sunni Man said:


> member said:
> 
> 
> > you're such a dickface you can't contain yourself ?
> ...


Good way to put it... I will applaud you for they even if denying the Holocaust is a very vile belief


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 22, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> So you are applauding Muslim intolerance? *You must be a big fan of dog fighting!*


Why in the world do you think I'd be a fan of dog fighting? ...


----------



## Hossfly (Sep 22, 2020)

Linkiloo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...


What puzzles you? picture speaks for itself. Two idiots get shat upon.


----------



## toastman (Sep 22, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > *What crimes are punishable by death?*
> ...


What about adultery? Should that be punished by beheading or stoning ??


----------



## toastman (Sep 22, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > So you are applauding Muslim intolerance? *You must be a big fan of dog fighting!*
> ...


My goodness, you really aren’t the smartest Muslim at the mosque, now are you Sunni ?


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 22, 2020)

toastman said:


> *My goodness, you really aren’t the smartest Muslim at the mosque, now are you Sunni ?*


I'm smart enough to know that organized dog fighting is forbidden in Islam.
In fact, having any animals engaged in fighting each other for sport is forbidden.  ...


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 23, 2020)

thank you sir! Nailed the point



RoccoR said:


> RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→  GHook20, _et al_:
> 
> *BLUF:* Ye-esss... This is a very good observation.
> ...


----------



## GHook20 (Sep 23, 2020)

P F Tinmore said:


> Ecocertifmrl said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...


This is just what one wants to believe doesn’t matter if it is grounded in complete falsehoods.

It iseasily refutable that it is not worthy of a reply.

Where does your illogical antisemitism come from? I mean you purposely ignore facts and will only demonize Jews despite the facts pointing otherwise. 

You admitted to working minimum wage jobs your entire life (which has to be a hard and regretful life, but it doesn’t excuse bigotry). Is it out of jealousy? You have a view that Jews work hard and achieve wealth (and as a whole groups on average that is true) and were unable to do either, so you are jealous?


----------



## Picaro (Sep 23, 2020)

Another reason some of the Arab states are now receptive allowing Jews to keep territory is that the UN has pretty much abandoned a principle of freezing all borders in place since it's founding, a simple method of keeping 'Peace' at the time, and no longer opposes stronger neighbors taking waht they want from weaker neighboring countries' territories; see Putins' land grabs in 2014 and the lack of interest in the UN in doing anything about it. There is no longer any international order in the way of such grabs any more, and many of the Arab countries either feel threatened by others or have their eyes on other lands. See also Red China's rising belligerence and threats. this current agreement is just another step into the future of escalating warfare and while it looks grand currently it is also a symptom of a  general degeneration of the global situation. That always begins with grandiose diplomacy initiatives and big giant love fests among dire enemies. It did so in the lead up to both World Wars and against Prussia, Napoleon, all the way back to before Joshua..


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 26, 2020)

While Israel & the Arab countries are uniting for a Middle East peace, the big loser are still the Palestinians by their own choosing.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 26, 2020)

Watch Turkey; they're already trying to mau-mau the Greeks and plan on their own land grabs for parts of Syria and Iraq, another wild card same as Iran that can de-stabilize any peace accords. The Saudi King remains the largest and most critical holdout in a decent regional counter-balance against both belligerents. Israel should be careful they don't have to bear the brunt of any war that breaks out while their new 'allies' drag asss and wait to see who 'wins'.


----------



## ESay (Sep 26, 2020)

Picaro said:


> Watch Turkey; they're already trying to mau-mau the Greeks and plan on their own land grabs for parts of Syria and Iraq, another wild card same as Iran that can de-stabilize any peace accords. The Saudi King remains the largest and most critical holdout in a decent regional counter-balance against both belligerents. Israel should be careful they don't have to bear the brunt of any war that breaks out while their new 'allies' drag asss and wait to see who 'wins'.


Turkey is a destabilizing factor of the Middle East not to a lesser degree than Iran. Not only the ME, but also the Balkans and South-Eastern Europe. Sooner or later the US will recognize this fact and will drop its policy of imaginary alliance with the Turks.


----------



## Picaro (Sep 26, 2020)

ESay said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Watch Turkey; they're already trying to mau-mau the Greeks and plan on their own land grabs for parts of Syria and Iraq, another wild card same as Iran that can de-stabilize any peace accords. The Saudi King remains the largest and most critical holdout in a decent regional counter-balance against both belligerents. Israel should be careful they don't have to bear the brunt of any war that breaks out while their new 'allies' drag asss and wait to see who 'wins'.
> ...



The strategic and tactical reasons to ally with Turkey ended many years ago, with the collapse of the Soviet Union.


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 27, 2020)

Israel–Arab peace accord fuels hope for surge in scientific collaboration
					

Space, water, food security and archaeology present opportunities for joint research as United Arab Emirates and Bahrain end boycott of Israel.




					www.nature.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 1, 2020)

WONDERFUL!  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						How Israel and the Arab World Are Making Peace Without a Peace Deal
					

Israel now has more diplomatic recognition in the international community than at any time since independence. In the Middle East, Netanyahu’s outreach is aimed to demonstrate that Israel can do business with key Arab states without having to compromise on the Palestinian issue.




					carnegieendowment.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 2, 2020)

Fantastic!









						WATCH: Sukkah Built Outside World's Tallest Building in Dubai! | United with Israel
					

A sukkah now stands outside the Burj Khalifa skyscraper in Dubai, hosting patrons of the kosher Armani/Kaf restaurant.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 16, 2020)

YES!  IT'S ABOUT TIME!  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						UAE Counter-Terror Chief: Time to Work Together with Israel | United with Israel
					

Top Arab anti-terror expert tells The Jerusalem Post that Muslims, Christians and Jews belong in the region, must work together.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Nov 3, 2020)

Arabs from Gulf States Rush to Learn Hebrew | United with Israel
					

The warm relationship developing between Israel and UAE and Bahrain has led to a rise in the number of businesspeople in the Gulf learning Hebrew online.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 3, 2020)

RE: Growing Arab Support For Israel
⁜→ Picaro, et al,

*BLUF:* While I think this assessment is correct, this is no time to discard existing or the potential for new allies.



Picaro said:


> The strategic and tactical reasons to ally with Turkey ended many years ago, with the collapse of the Soviet Union.


*(COMMENT)*

Israel _(as well as the US and Commonwealth Nations)_ need to grow new → 21st Century type relationships; as they become available.

_


 Most Respectfully,
 R_


----------



## Picaro (Nov 6, 2020)

RoccoR said:


> RE: Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ⁜→ Picaro, et al,
> 
> *BLUF:* While I think this assessment is correct, this is no time to discard existing or the potential for new allies.
> ...



In the sense of ' ... keeping one's enemies closer', yes.

I don't oppose Israel going through the motions for existential reasons, I just find it highly doubtful the Arab countries' words  mean a damn thing long term. They never have before, outside of Jordan's and occasionally Egypt's.


----------



## rylah (Nov 6, 2020)

Picaro said:


> RoccoR said:
> 
> 
> > RE: Growing Arab Support For Israel
> ...



That is a rational perspective.
But 'existential reasons' are that of the Arab states.
Because its them who will be literally eaten up in half a day by Iran.

Israel has her allies in the region other than Arabs.
Arabs need to join them, they already joined Israel.

What is happening on the Azeri-Iranian border,
Israelis watch "from afar", Arabs are watching from their own balcony.

Arabs need the Azeris, not vice versa.
If they ever fly a 35, it will be in full Azeri supervision.
Israelis coordinate the agreements with their other allies in the region.

Egypt You've mentioned,
they're in a rush arming up to the teeth,
sticking to worst case scenario to stand alone against Turkey and Iran.

Arabs need allies,
and it's not Israel that they're worried about.


----------



## bottlecap (Nov 6, 2020)

TRUMP pushed hard for this deal but there are strong anti-Israel players, like TURKEY and IRAN.

I pray that I am wrong, but this could all be undone with Biden in the WH.


----------



## rylah (Nov 6, 2020)

bottlecap said:


> TRUMP pushed hard for this deal but there are strong anti-Israel players, like TURKEY and IRAN.
> 
> I pray that I am wrong, but this could all be undone with Biden in the WH.



The US is certainly a significant backup for the alliance,
but to a certain extent. The middle east functions in a different tempo.

People make decisions based on their own agency other than mere 4 term changes abroad.
The rulers in the middle east tend to stay in power much longer than any American president, so that in their lifetime experience they've learned to take that into account when navigating to draw their own line. Biden or Harris might prefer one thing, even not everything the Trump administration preferred was accepted, I don't mean all the verbal noise, but on the ground by the players involved in the latest normalization agreements. Israel had an unofficial embassy in Bahrain for years before Trump was elected.

As an Israeli, I of course prefer Trump,
but that's not the definitive factor of our relations with neighboring states.


----------



## GHook20 (Nov 11, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > Moroccan activist, Malika Mazan spoke on Arab TV to show her support for Israel and the Jewish people.
> ...


Tolerate Muslims worshipping in terrorist training camps.... glad to know you recognize mosques are nothing but places to push extremism


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 11, 2020)

GHook20 said:


> *glad to know you recognize mosques are nothing but places to push extremism*


It's not extremism for muslims at the mosque to refuse to hear lies about how wonderful zionism is, and how they should befriend the terrorist state of Israel.  ...


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 11, 2020)

Simple Commandments from God not the Expense of Government on Earth!


----------



## GHook20 (Nov 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > *glad to know you recognize mosques are nothing but places to push extremism*
> ...


Your opinion is duly noted.


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 12, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > *glad to know you recognize mosques are nothing but places to push extremism*
> ...


I too am disgusted with those Zionists.  Peace offerings & land concessions to Palestinians.  And then the Zionists can't understand why they get Palestinian rocket missiles fired at them for a thank you.  When will those Zionists ever learn to treat the Palestinians like their own Arab brothers do & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 13, 2020)

WONDERFUL NEWS!  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						Analysis: Arab States Draw Closer to Israel to Counter Turkey and Iran, 'Tired of Palestinian Media Thugs' | United with Israel
					

The Gulf states are not considered kosher for leading the Sunnis, according to an expert on Turkey at the Moshe Dayan Center at Tel Aviv University.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 13, 2020)

And yet another wonderful act for peace.  This time by the Saudis.








						Saudi Arabia Saves Israeli Plane from Storm, Reroutes Near Mecca | United with Israel
					

Saudi air traffic controllers give an Israir jet unprecedented permission to fly near Mecca, home to the holiest shrine in Islam.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## Sunni Man (Nov 13, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> And yet another wonderful act for peace.  This time by the Saudis.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Knowing the Israeli's deviousness, it was probably a Mossad plane full of electronic spy gear pretending to be a civilian passenger jet.
The Saudi's will live the regret their act of kindness. ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > And yet another wonderful act for peace.  This time by the Saudis.
> ...


Why oh why are you so against peace in the Middle East???  Are you some kind of Palestinian?  You sure have a Palestinian mentality.


----------



## rylah (Nov 15, 2020)

Palestinian funding from Arab countries dropped by 85% in 2020
					

Their financial situation deteriorated amid the coronavirus pandemic, but also during a period when normalization agreements were being negotiated between several Gulf states and Israel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 17, 2020)

Bottom line:  If you can't work for a Middle East peace with Palestinians, do so without them & LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 18, 2020)

YEA!








						Bahrain delegation touches down in Israel, announces plan to open embassy | World Israel News
					

The world's first commercial flight from Manama to Tel Aviv was named as Gulf Air GF972, in a nod to Israel’s international dialing code.




					worldisraelnews.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 15, 2020)

*Syrian entrepreneur donates synagogue in Dubai*

*Entrepreneur about to close real estate deal heard businessman was Jewish and decided to donate synagogue to be used by buyers of apartments*

Syrian entrepreneurs who sold apartments to investors in Dubai, made a deal with businessman Haim Weizmann and when they heard that he was Jewish, they decided to donate a synagogue to his real estate project.

"I made a deal of a lifetime here, I think," Weizmann said in a conversation with _Arutz Sheva_. "It's a Syrian building, and when they heard that I was Israeli, I made a deal with them that they would engrave the Stars of David and give me this synagogue, here inside the 180-unit residential building.

"This is a synagogue that they donated to me," he stressed. "Syrians donated a synagogue to Israelis inside Dubai. This is something that has not been done in the world yet."

This is a building that, as mentioned, is being built by the Israeli-French businessman Haim Weizmann in Dubai. In light of the peace agreements between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, Weizmann decided to build a residential building adapted to Jewish community life.

The building will have a Shabbat elevator, a kosher restaurant, a synagogue, and he said that his next goal is for the building to also contain a mikveh.

Dozens of businessmen, real estate entrepreneurs from Israel, France, Georgia, and other countries, along with rabbis and public figures, arrived in Dubai last night for the Israel-Dubai conference initiated by the Israel-Dubai company headed by businessman Weizmann and Weizmann Properties.

The conference combines professional conferences with a Hanukkah celebration in a traditional Jewish atmosphere on Dubai soil. As part of the conference, as an act of appreciation for the friendship that is forging between the peoples, senior rabbis and imams will attend the Yoni Shalom flowering ceremony. There will also be Hanukkah candle lighting near the famous Burj Khalifa tower.

"We are in Hanukkah, days of miracles and the power of the Jewish people," Weizmann said. "Last year, no one believed that this year we would celebrate Hanukkah by lighting Hanukkah candles in Dubai with our new friends from the Emirates. Along with the social ties, I am also building close business ties that will open up many and varied options for precipitation from Israel and other countries."

This is a building that, as mentioned, is being built by the Israeli-French businessman Haim Weizmann in Dubai. In light of the peace agreements between Israel and the United Arab Emirates, Weizmann decided to build a residential building adapted to Jewish community life.

The building will have a Shabbat elevator, a kosher restaurant, a synagogue, and he said that his next goal is for the building to also contain a mikveh.

Dozens of businessmen, real estate entrepreneurs from Israel, France, Georgia, and other countries, along with rabbis and public figures, arrived in Dubai last night for the Israel-Dubai conference initiated by the Israel-Dubai company headed by businessman Weizmann and Weizmann Properties.

The conference combines professional conferences with a Hanukkah celebration in a traditional Jewish atmosphere on Dubai soil. As part of the conference, as an act of appreciation for the friendship that is forging between the peoples, senior rabbis and imams will attend the Yoni Shalom flowering ceremony. There will also be Hanukkah candle lighting near the famous Burj Khalifa tower.






Chaim Weitzman and Yonatan Gotleib









						Syrian entrepreneur donates synagogue in Dubai
					

"When they heard that I'm Israeli, we made a deal - nothing like this ever happened before!"




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## P F Tinmore (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Hollie (Dec 17, 2020)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Your conspiracy theories are a hoot.


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 17, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > *glad to know you recognize mosques are nothing but places to push extremism*
> ...



Koran extols Zionism, by Divine Decree. Try reading it, for example verses 5:20-21; 17:104.

Muslim scholar Dr. Qanta Ahmed: “Israel Belongs To Jews, An Islamic Truth”

“As a believing Muslim observing Islam, I am compelled by the Quran to support Israel’s sole claim to the Holy Land; the Quran says it is so.”

Jerusalem belongs to the Jews: An Islamic truth


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 17, 2020)

Lee Edwin said:


> *Koran extols Zionism, by Divine Decree. Try reading it, for example verses 5:20-21; 17:104.*
> *Jerusalem belongs to the Jews: An Islamic truth*


Incorrect Poindexter ... 




__





						The Quran does NOT say that Palestine belongs to Jews
					





					muslimvilla.smfforfree.com


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 17, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> GHook20 said:
> 
> 
> > *glad to know you recognize mosques are nothing but places to push extremism*
> ...




Maajid Nawaz: Israel, only democracy in the Middle East, and UAE pave the way for peace in the Middle East...


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 17, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Lee Edwin said:
> 
> 
> > *Koran extols Zionism, by Divine Decree. Try reading it, for example verses 5:20-21; 17:104.*
> ...



Not very authoritative. LOL!


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 17, 2020)

Saudi commentator says they have warming relations with Israel and sentiment is against “palestinians”: “They have contributed nothing.”

Saudi Writer Abdulhameed Al-Ghobain: Saudis Care About National Interests, Not About The Palestinian Cause; Our Relations With Israel Are Warm, Have Gone Beyond Normalization


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 17, 2020)

Quran 5:51  "O you who have believed, do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies. They are [in fact] allies of one another. And whoever is an ally to them among you – then indeed, he is [one] of them. Indeed, Allah guides not the wrongdoing people."


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 17, 2020)

It is the year 2020.....get over it....


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 17, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Quran 5:51  "O you who have believed, do not take the Jews and the Christians as allies. They are [in fact] allies of one another. And whoever is an ally to them among you – then indeed, he is [one] of them. Indeed, Allah guides not the wrongdoing people."



Quran 2:62: Jews go to heaven.


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 17, 2020)

United Arab Emirates: We are entering a new Era with Israel of peace, cooperation, prosperity... 

KT edit: The good deal


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 17, 2020)

Lee Edwin said:


> *Quran 2:62: Jews go to heaven.*


Son, I realize that you have an agenda, but you don't have a clue what the Quran says or is talking about.
In this verse of Quran 2:62 it's stating that Jews who lived "Before the Prophet Muhammad" was born and delivered his message of the Quran to the people. that if they believed in One God and lived a righteous life, they would be admitted into Paradise.
But those Jews born "After" the message of the Quran was presented by Prophet Muhammad, must convert to Islam to receive the reward of Paradise.


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 17, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Lee Edwin said:
> 
> 
> > *Quran 2:62: Jews go to heaven.*
> ...



Dr. Qanta Ahmed is an Islamic scholar. You‘re not.

“As a believing Muslim observing Islam, I am compelled by the Quran to support Israel’s sole claim to the Holy Land; the Quran says it is so.”

Jerusalem belongs to the Jews: An Islamic truth


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 17, 2020)

Arab Muslim woman in Israel praises its democracy, freedom, and people...


----------



## Picaro (Dec 17, 2020)

Lee Edwin said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Edwin said:
> ...



A mere technicality on their part; as early as Saladin they recognized the loot to be had extorting a 'Holy site' that drew in lots of pilgrims with cash, which is the only reason Saladin didn't torch the place as was the usual practice. Religious tourism was a big business, and still is. Those passages don't mean Muslims didn't have the 'right' to enslave and extort them.


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 18, 2020)

...the Levant should le vant economically!


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 18, 2020)

WATCH: Emirati Activist Blasts 'Misleading Media' for Lies About Israel | United with Israel


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 18, 2020)

Lee Edwin said:


> *Dr. Qanta Ahmed is an Islamic scholar. You‘re not.*


Incorrect Poindexter. .. 
Dr. Qanta Ahmed is not an Islamic scholar. She is a medical doctor and journalist.
I'm not an Islamic scholar either, but I know more about Islam than you and her put together.


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 18, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Lee Edwin said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Qanta Ahmed is an Islamic scholar. You‘re not.*
> ...



Dr. Ahmed is an Islamic scholar. You’re not.


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 18, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Lee Edwin said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Qanta Ahmed is an Islamic scholar. You‘re not.*
> ...



Your “rebuttal” to Qanta Ahmed’s scholarly case that the Quran decreed Israel to Jews is an anonymous post on a messageboard: Don‘t you look foolish.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 18, 2020)

Lee Edwin said:


> *Dr. Ahmed is an Islamic scholar. *


Please provide the name and location of the accredited Islamic University where Dr. Qanta Ahmed received her degree in Islamic studies?
Or else just admit that you are lying.  ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 18, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> WATCH: Emirati Activist Blasts 'Misleading Media' for Lies About Israel | United with Israel


Huh?  Why thumbs down?  What you got against Israel & the Arab nations uniting for Middle East peace?


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 18, 2020)

I love religions that have to send members of other religions to hell.


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 18, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> I love religions that have to send members of other religions to hell.



Muhammad, who authored the Quran, was pissed off at others not buying into his “messages” from God nor that a long line of Jewish Prophets in Israel were followed by the last prophet who was an an Arab in Arabia.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 18, 2020)

MJB12741 said:


> *Huh?  Why thumbs down?  What you got against Israel & the Arab nations uniting for Middle East peace?*


Allowing thieving zionists inside your borders is a recipe for disaster and won't lead to peace.
The Israeli's have never wanted peace.
Only the naive believe their zionist lies. ...


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 18, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> I love religions that have to send members of other religions to hell.


I would much rather pray for true love and perform true love rituals at a temple dedicated to a goddess of Love, my whole life.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 18, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > *Huh?  Why thumbs down?  What you got against Israel & the Arab nations uniting for Middle East peace?*
> ...


We all know how much Muslims wanted peace in the last 2 centuries.


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 18, 2020)

danielpalos said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > I love religions that have to send members of other religions to hell.
> ...


What's a *love ritual*?


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 18, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> Lee Edwin said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr. Ahmed is an Islamic scholar. *
> ...





Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > *Huh?  Why thumbs down?  What you got against Israel & the Arab nations uniting for Middle East peace?*
> ...



Dr. Ritesh Malik: How Israelis have built one of the most advanced countries in the world


----------



## Lee Edwin (Dec 18, 2020)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > *Huh?  Why thumbs down?  What you got against Israel & the Arab nations uniting for Middle East peace?*
> ...




Ahmad Al-Sarraf: “Israel has outdone us in everything: Democracy, human rights & freedom, science & technology, economics, military, becoming an advanced, respected country.”

The day we failed to learn from it - Kuwait Times


----------



## danielpalos (Dec 18, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


It may depend on which temple of the goddess you may supplicate.


----------



## RoccoR (Dec 18, 2020)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel        



  Indeependent, danielpalos, et al,

*BLUF:*   In "WHITE" Magic, like the variations in other traditional love and mating rituals, has evolved over time.  Some follow the "Binding Format" in which a blessed tie that resembles a is a long wide tie or scarf-like vestment.  Others come in a two-part ceremony (similar to an arranged marriage), others are like unilateral prayers, invocations, or incantations.


			
				Encyclopedia of Witches said:
			
		

> Components of magic rituals. To be effective, magic should be performed in an altered state of consciousness. Depending upon the practitioner and the type of ritual, the altered state may be a mild one of dissociation or one of trance possession. Sounds, gestures, colors, scents, visual
> images, and symbols all contribute to attaining an altered state. This enables the magician to reach the astral planes, which are inhabited by various entities, and where magical work takes place.
> *SOURCE:* Encyclopedia of Witches, Witchcraft and Wicca, Third Edition, Page 219, Copyright © 1989, 1999, 2008 by Visionary Living, Inc.





Indeependent said:


> I love religions that have to send members of other religions to hell.





danielpalos said:


> I would much rather pray for true love and perform true love rituals at a temple dedicated to a goddess of Love, my whole life.





Indeependent said:


> What's a *love ritual*?


*(COMMENT)*

Rituals _(Marriage, Love, etc)_ use tools.  Depending on the religious practices, some are similar - _(like a chalice, urn to burn incents, and crucifixes)_ and others involve alchemy _(the transmutation of water into wine • or wine into the blood of a deity • or bread into the body of a holy entity)_. While most Abrahamic Rituals take place in a blessed, sanctified, or holy structure, in most White Magic sanctify the ground merely by the gathering and the coven announcing their presence and calling for the recognition of one or more of the guardians of power.
​◈  Meditation or concentration. This corresponds to the ceremonial magician’s preparatory period,​​◈  Chants, spells, invocations. Chants are spoken or sung slowly at first, then increased in tempo to shrieks. When the power is at a peak, the Witch releases it and psychically directs it toward the goal (the target of love).​​◈  Trance or astral projection. In astral projection, one leaves the body behind and travels in the astral realms in the astral body, or double, a spirit replica of the physical body.​​◈  Dancing. Witches join hands and dance around the magic circle, speeding up the tempo until the power is at a peak.​
Like many of the Abrahamic rituals, it is not uncommon to see the use of intoxicants_ (Incense, wine, and drugs)_ used in White Magic ceremonies and rituals. In contemporary Magic, the term "Great Rite" is often _(not always)_ a euphemism for some sexual component to the ritual; although not used very much since the turn of the 19th century.  When it is used today, it is some symbolic accent rather than an actual activity; although still today, in many societies, a marriage rite is not considered complete until the act is consummated _(the Great Rite)_.

Dark Magic, the concept from which many fantasy novels and movies are based, are limited to anything the mind can conjure.  Dark Magic is just the expression used to wish for an evil outcome.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## GHook20 (Dec 29, 2020)

P F Tinmore said:


>


Big deal... we all new the Arabs would want some economic incentives and they go them.


----------



## GHook20 (Dec 29, 2020)

They already had Egypt and Jordan, now they have UAE, Bahrain, Sudan and Morocco, very soon expect Saudi Arabia, Oman and Djibouti. In the greater Muslim world expect Indonesia and Pakistan. The sky will be the limit.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 5, 2021)

So nice there is something wonderful going on in the world for a Middle East peace despite the Palestinians.  It's long overdo.


----------



## rylah (Jan 18, 2021)

Haters Spread Fake Story of Emirates Airlines Pilot Refusing to Fly to Israel
					

A number of anti-Israel sites and social media accounts have been gloating about the Tunisian pilot for Emirates airline who was suspended for refusing to fly to Israel




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 18, 2021)

HISTORIC RACE: Israeli Drivers Visit Saudi Arabia to Compete in Car Rally | United with Israel


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 18, 2021)

MJB12741 said:


> HISTORIC RACE:* Israeli Drivers Visit Saudi Arabia to Compete in Car Rally *| United with Israel


The Israeli pukes are driving for the Belgium team.
Thankfully, the Saudi government won't allow an Israeli team to compete inside their country. ...


----------



## rylah (Jan 19, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > HISTORIC RACE:* Israeli Drivers Visit Saudi Arabia to Compete in Car Rally *| United with Israel
> ...



Listen to yourself.

They've just overturned their own official travel ban,
and welcomed Israeli drivers registering with Israeli passports at the border.

70,000 travel passes were registered for Israeli passports in the peninsula
just during the last several months:









						Over 50,000 Israelis have visited UAE since peace deal signing
					

Over 70,000 travelers from Israel expected in Gulf state during Hanukkah holiday




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## surada (Jan 19, 2021)

fncceo said:


> Most Arabs have nothing but contempt for Palestinians.  Those that live in other Arab countries are often socially and economically disadvantaged.
> 
> Arab leaders are only interested in the Palestinians as cannon fodder against Israel.
> 
> I'm not surprised the Arab man on the street has had enough of their hijinks.




That's what Israelis have been saying since 1948.. Lies and demonizing the enemy are normal since way back to the OT.

You know.. The same way Hitler demonized the Jews.


----------



## surada (Jan 19, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > HISTORIC RACE:* Israeli Drivers Visit Saudi Arabia to Compete in Car Rally *| United with Israel
> ...



Jews flock to Arabia to do business ..They just don't travel on Israeli passports.


----------



## rylah (Jan 19, 2021)

surada said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



That's  maybe what you like to believe,
but try telling that to our most famous pop artist









						Dubai sheikhs throw party for Israel's biggest pop star
					

Omer Adam travelled to the UAE over two weeks ago after being invited by the country's top Jewish leader and Sheikh Hamad Bin Khalifa Al Nahyan; singer doesn't appear to be homesick as he failed to elaborate when exactly is he going back




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 19, 2021)

Allowing the zionist Israeli's into the country is a huge mistake and they will regret it in the future. ...


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 19, 2021)

Sunni Man said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > HISTORIC RACE:* Israeli Drivers Visit Saudi Arabia to Compete in Car Rally *| United with Israel
> ...



HUH??? Eh Sunni, when you were just a tiny baby, did someone stick their finger in your soft spot?


----------



## rylah (Jan 26, 2021)

*PA complains to UN over UAE-Samaria deals*

*Palestinian Authority demands the UN punish the UAE for the trade deals which were signed between Samaria and UAE bussinesses.*

The Palestinian Authority has filed a formal complaint with the United Nations against the United Arab Emirates over export agreements signed between businesses in Samaria and businesses in the UAE, Emirati media reports.





A source in the office of the PA representative in Geneva, Ibrahim Harisha, told the newspaper that in the complaint submitted to Bachelet, there was also a call for punitive action against the Emirates. The complaint also claims that the trade agreements between Israel and the Emirates are in conflict with the UN blacklist banning business with the settlements.

The PA Foreign Minister's threat has no teeth as the blacklist published by the UN Human Rights Council last February has no legal significance.

Samaria Regional Council Chairman Yossi Dagan said in response that "while the Samaria Regional Council and UAE companies are developing a regional economy employing thousands of Arabs and Jews, the only economy the Palestinian Authority knows is payments to terrorists and their families. Ten measures of hypocrisy of hypocrisy descended upon the world. Five were taken by the Palestinian Authority and five were taken by the UN Commission on Human Rights, whose connection to human rights is purely coincidental. They are responsible for their silence for the deaths of tens of thousands in Syria, Lebanon and elsewhere. They repeatedly condemn the State of Israel under the guise of human rights, while glorifying other countries that slaughter their citizens."

"The corrupt Palestinian Authority is precisely the antithesis of the UAE's serious and strong quality leadership. There the leadership cares for the economy of the residents and also for peace. The Samaria Regional Council will continue to be a regional economic power, exporting to the Emirates and other Arab states. We will continue to do good for the residents of Samaria and take care of both the livelihoods of the Jews and the Arabs. "

Dagan added, "The Palestinian Authority is not just interested in fighting the product of coexistence, the authority is also interested in poverty for Arabs and Jews and in war and terrorism and we are interested in the economy and peace out of mutual respect between Jews and Arabs."

The complaint was filed by Palestinian Authority Foreign Minister Riyad al-Malki to UN High Commissioner for Human Rights Michelle Bachelet.

Last month, a delegation of businessmen from Samaria signed agreements in Dubai to export wine, honey, olive oil and tahini to the UAE, through the Emirates company FAM, which was selected by Forbes magazine as one of the 100 leading growth companies in the Middle East. Two weeks ago, the first shipment of Samaria olive oil was sent to Dubai.









						PA complains to UN over UAE-Samaria deals
					

Palestinian Authority demands the UN punish the UAE for the trade deals which were signed between Samaria and UAE bussinesses.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Jan 26, 2021)

*Arab World Slashes Funds for Palestinians by 81.5% in 2020 *

*Funding from Arab countries nosedives and now amounts to less than 1% of their $4.5 billion annual budget.*







Palestinian infighting, corruption and inability to engage in the peace process is costing them more than just moral support from Arab countries.

Indeed, Arab states have not only started to normalize ties with Israel, they are also slashing the hundreds of millions of dollars in support they used to shower on the Palestinians annually, a senior Palestinian economist reported this month.

Writing in the Palestinian _Al Quds_ newspaper, Dr. Saeed Sabry noted that the Palestinian Authority seems to have brought its financial woes upon itself, which have been intensified further by the coronavirus pandemic.

“Grants and financial aid from Arab countries to the Palestinian budget decreased by 81.5% on an annual basis during the first eight months of last year,” Sabry wrote, adding that the donations totaled a mere $38.93 million dollars.

That’s a huge drop from the $211 million dollars in grants and financial aid Arab countries provided in 2019 and less than 1% of the annual $4.5 billion budget.

“The decline in Arab support is accompanied by financial pressures facing [Palestinian Prime Minister] Dr. Muhammad Shtayyeh due to the decline in financial revenues as a result of the outbreak of the coronavirus, and the crisis of tax funds [clearing] with [Israel],” Sabry said.

The PA elected not to take any of the tax revenues Israel collects on its behalf in protest against Israel’s peace deals with the United Arab Emirates and Bahrain and in anticipation of Israel applying sovereignty over settlement blocs in Judea and Samaria.

While the latter never happened, the Palestinians only started taking the tax money last month when they were on the verge of bankruptcy.

“The government has lost two-thirds of its income since last May,” Sabry said. A respected economist, Sabry noted that 85% of the PA budget comes from tax revenues, customs and government transaction fees, all of which lost a massive $3.8 billion in revenues due to the pandemic and the Palestinians’ refusal to accept their own money in the form of tax revenues.

Pro-Israel blogger Elder of Ziyon noted that the Palestinian Authority has been without a published budget for the past three years and instead uses “emergency budgets,” which lack transparency, creating “a situation that allows a great deal of corruption.”

“A few years ago, Arab nations would routinely pledge hundreds of millions of dollars to the PA every year. As recently as April 2019, the Arab League pledged $100 million a month – $1.2 billion a year – to aid the Palestinian budget,” the blogger noted. “Clearly, they never even paid a single installment in 2020.”

“The Arab world has completely given up on the Palestinian Authority, just as the new [Biden] administration is expected to give it a boost,” he added









						Arab World Slashes Funds for Palestinians by 81.5% in 2020 | United with Israel
					

Funding from Arab countries nosedives and now amounts to less than 1% of their $4.5 billion annual budget.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 26, 2021)

rylah said:


> *Arab World Slashes Funds for Palestinians by 81.5% in 2020 *
> 
> *Funding from Arab countries nosedives and now amounts to less than 1% of their $4.5 billion annual budget.*
> 
> ...


When will the Zionists stop placating Palestinian demands & learn from the Arab countries how to treat Palestinians & LET THERRE BE PEACE ALREADY!


----------



## rylah (Jan 27, 2021)

*Watch: Israeli, Arab activists promote Holocaust awareness*
*Social activists from Israel and Gulf states mark International Holocaust Remembrance Day - 'Spreading message in the Arab world.'*


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 27, 2021)

RE:   Growing Arab Support For Israel       
SUBTOPIC: Spreading a Positive Image of Israel
⁜→ rylah, et al,

BLUF:  It never ceases to startle and amaze me at how eloquent someone in a Thobe, Ghutra, and Egal can be in English. 



rylah said:


> *Watch: Israeli, Arab activists promote Holocaust awareness*
> *Social activists from Israel and Gulf states mark International Holocaust Remembrance Day - 'Spreading message in the Arab world.'*


*(COMMENT)*

Even though Dr Majid al Sharrah, Ph.D might be expected to be familiar with the language, he speaks English better than I do.  As many times as I have seen it and heard it, I just can't get over how well educated these people of the Middle East and the Gulf States can be.  And to think that they would tackle such a project without the central support of one of the major regional media outlets is even more so.  My first thought was that such people would be ostracized for participating in such activities.

It just goes to show you how inept I can be on the matter of cultural traits in the region.  I guess all the negative propaganda disseminated by Educated Arabs at the far opposite end of the political spectrum has done irreputable harm to my view of such people.  I'm prone to think the worst.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 29, 2021)

rylah said:


> *Arab World Slashes Funds for Palestinians by 81.5% in 2020 *
> 
> *Funding from Arab countries nosedives and now amounts to less than 1% of their $4.5 billion annual budget.*
> 
> ...


Is there anyone who does not believe the worst enemy to Palestinians is their own leadership?
The Palestinians’ Worst Enemy Is Their Own Leaders - WSJ


----------



## RoccoR (Jan 29, 2021)

RE:   Growing Arab Support For Israel       
SUBTOPIC: Spreading a Positive Image of Israel
⁜→ rylah, et al,

I found your contribution very interesting.

*BLUF*:  The Administration of President Biden starting out with a Middle East foreign policy that is over two-decades out of date _(if not more)_ and moving in the opposite direction from that of the Arab League, which is more important to America than the bloodthirsty Arab Palestinians that never supported America on anything in the past, and is not likely to be of any benefit to America in the future. And while I expected more from Jake Sullivan (National Security Advisor), I guess he won't be of any better use to The President than he was to the former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton.



rylah said:


> “The Arab world has completely given up on the Palestinian Authority, just as the new [Biden] administration is expected to give it a boost,” he added


*(COMMENT)*

While former President Trump did not have a dynamic Foreign Policy, it really didn't damage America in terms of the Middle East relations.  It did not hamper the unfolding of the new economic alliances now unfolding.  IF the new administration gives the Palestinian Authority a new influx of money, this will ease the pressure on Rahmallah to cooperate in moving towards a peaceful settlement of differences and prolong the conflict with the assurance that the US will support the Palestinian Policy "Slay for Pay" program and the "All Means Necessary" Policy in the conduct of the violence enforce (Hamas).

What is even a little more interesting is the fact that in the middle of the Obama Administration (VP Biden on-hand) is that "Palestine was not identified as a state or country, nor could its authorities be identified as a government."

American Foreign Policy, what a very strange thing.





Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## MJB12741 (Jan 30, 2021)

So good to have Israel making peace with more Arab countries despite the Palestinians.


----------



## danielpalos (Jan 30, 2021)

Sort of like having the lowest unemployment rate in recent history but still having a homeless problem?


----------



## rylah (Jan 31, 2021)

RoccoR said:


> RE:   Growing Arab Support For Israel
> SUBTOPIC: Spreading a Positive Image of Israel
> ⁜→ rylah, et al,
> 
> ...



Let's not forget that we're dealing with royalty.
And a unique one - an emirate rule, unified into confederation, think EU kind of union rather than US, minus elections. Which happens to be not only the most legitimate form of Arab Muslim rule, but also as a result - the most stable and prosperous of all Arab Muslim states today.

One of the key features that are the reason for the stability, is tribal homogeneity i.e. each tribe has its emirate and emir as a ruler, basically the entire emirate is royal family. But another more outstanding feature is the nomination of an emir - unlike usual monarchies, the rule is not passed by inheritance, rather by talents, only the most skilled ones are emirs.

Couple this with the typical emphasis on formality in the Arab culture,
this expectation for excellence projects on the society.

Not all emirates have oil, but each is a true economic miracle,
and again, the most stable and prosperous Arab regime in the entire middle east.

Now most westerners, at best, grasp the situation in the region either through the prism of Edward Said (socialist pan-Arabism), or Bernard Lewis (18-19th c. history and sociology), and at worst through west-aimed polished publications . But neither these two schools nor reading news, will actually get one familiar with the region. For example, You've mentioned the significant extent of the endeavor, on various levels, and how well versed and presentable is Dr. Sharrah. Others might wonder how wasn't it Saudi Arabia the main initiative in all these developments, sort of main gate into the gulf as it is usually perceived.

But that's exactly when one starts to realize the authenticity of PM Netanyahu's strategy,
and the kind of role and path he asserted for young Israel.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 4, 2021)

I suspect Palestinian leadership will NEVER let the Palestinians join in for all the Middle East peace ensuing between Israel & the Arab countries.
Hamas Fumes Over 5th Muslim Country to Forge Ties with Israel | United with Israel


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 5, 2021)

Maybe the Palestinians could consider getting in on the new market conditions being established?


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 9, 2021)

I believe most of the Palestinian people have had enough of their own leadership & would prefer working with the Israeli's for peace than having to be ruled by the PA & Hamas.


----------



## Mindful (Feb 10, 2021)

Closer to home, Yoseph Haddad writes of waking up “astonished to discover I was living under a racist apartheid regime… How dare they say that I, an Arab Israeli who served along with Jewish soldiers in the Israel Defense Forces and managed hundreds of Jewish employees, live under an apartheid regime?... I look around at our neighbors in the region and thank God I was born in the State of Israel, the only democracy in the Middle East… the only country that grants minorities equal rights and the ability to influence their future.”
Haddad concludes: “B'Tselem, don't push your agendas at our expense.”









						Shattering the Apartheid Canard - aish.com
					

It’s time to call out the anti-Semitism and hypocrisy.




					www.aish.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 13, 2021)

Morocco tells Arab states: Embrace diplomacy with Israel (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 15, 2021)

Wonderful news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
Mohamed Mahmoud Al Khaja becomes first UAE ambassador to Israel (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 24, 2021)

'New era of peace and prosperity': Egyptian minister visits Jerusalem for talks on joint energy ventures (worldisraelnews.com)


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 28, 2021)

The eight Arab states that openly and unabashedly deal with Israel (trtworld.com)


----------



## rylah (Mar 2, 2021)

*The Dubai tycoon with ambitions for Haifa Port*

*DP World chairman and CEO Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem sees Israel becoming a world-class logistics center, and his vision doesn't stop there.*

For port and logistics giant DP World of Dubai, its bid to acquire the Haifa Port Company is just the beginning in a series of possible projects in Israel, says group chairman Sultan Ahmed bin Sulayem in an interview with "Globes". Speaking from his home in Dubai, bin Sulayem reveals that his group may be offering Israel the possibility of testing Hyperloop One, the super-fast transportation system it is developing together with Richard Branson's Virgin Group. In addition, he also discloses his interest in examining the development of industrial and free trade zones, like the one in Eilat, for the activity of companies operating in Dubai.

Bin Sulayem believes that Israel could become a logistics center for the entire Middle East, thanks to its strategic location, technology infrastructure, and stable court system. He is actually less enthused about the program to connect Israel by rail to the United Arab Emirates, a plan promoted by Finance Minister Israel Katz.






Full article:








						The Dubai tycoon with ambitions for Haifa Port
					






					en.globes.co.il


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 7, 2021)

As soon as the Sunni Arabs are no longer terrified of Iran all that ' friendship' will disappear overnight. And, letting Israel's right wing loons run amuck and allowing a Biden election to lead them into alliances with gangsters might sound great short term to the Jewish racists, in the long term it is a very bad strategy, especially when they think 'the good old days' when Jewish soldiers marched arm in arm with their Muslim brothers in their waves of conquests and prospered are here again.









						The Jews who befriended Turkey and became genocide deniers | Opinion | Opinion
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				





*To advocate a fantasy of five hundred years of harmony, the most influential Jewish leaders within Turkey - chief rabbis David Asseo and Ishak Haleva, the editors in chief of the Jewish weekly Salom and lay leaders such as industrialist Jak Kamhi andformer Jewish community president Bensiyon Pinto - opposed recognition of the Armenian genocide. 


They were joined by supporters in Israel (including presidents Shimon Peres and Moshe Katzav, as well as the Foreign Ministry, and the Union of Turkish Immigrants in Israel) and almost every major American Jewish organisation, including the Anti-Defamation League, the American Jewish Committee, and the Jewish Council for Public Affairs, and the most influential Jewish historians of the Ottoman Empire, Bernard Lewis and Stanford Shaw.


They also denied the existence of Turkish anti-Semitism. In their view, genocide is an if/then proposition: if one accepts that Turks and Jews have lived in peace and brotherhood for five hundred years, then one trusts that Turks could not possibly have perpetrated a genocide against the Armenians.  


In the United States Congress the spell of this myth has finally been broken. On October 29, 2019, the House of Representatives passed a resolution sponsored by Jewish-American Congressman Adam Schiff recognizing the 1915 Ottoman annihilation of Armenians as a genocide. On December 12, the Senate unanimously adopted a similar resolution.*









						An Essential Jewish Text on the Armenian Genocide | The Lehrhaus
					

Chesky Kopel looks analyzes an early Zionist text to give insight into Jewish reactions to the Armenian genocide.




					www.thelehrhaus.com
				




* More than a century later, the example of Nili and the searing words of Avshalom Feinberg now serve to rebuke the Jewish institutions, including the Federations, the Orthodox Union, and, by far most importantly, the government of the State of Israel, for their failure to honor the tragic history of the Armenians out of deference to geopolitics. Perhaps needless to say, if a western government were to deny the historical consensus of the Holocaust in order to improve relations with, for instance, Iran, the decision would be condemned as beyond the pale of moral society. But we need not search for analogies in modern history to make this point; Feinberg’s Biblical sensibility challenges us to consider a particularized empathy that is deep-rooted in Jewish national memory. Whether or not Jeremiah foresaw the Armenians, he cried for them. *

Stop selling arms to the vermin; it's pure idiocy. If the country needs money that badly, start with cutting off those ultra-Orthodox lunatic parasites and make them get jobs.


----------



## rylah (Mar 7, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> As soon as the Sunni Arabs are no longer terrified of Iran all that ' friendship' will disappear overnight. And, letting Israel's right wing loons run amuck and allowing a Biden election to lead them into alliances with gangsters might sound great short term to the Jewish racists, in the long term it is a very bad strategy, especially when they think 'the good old days' when Jewish soldiers marched arm in arm with their Muslim brothers in their waves of conquests and prospered are here again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really, you paid to post this?
Turks are not Arabs and trying to tie this with US aid to Israel is but superficial nagging.
Want to discuss the topic, have anything original to say, open a thread, why troll...


----------



## rylah (Mar 7, 2021)

*Egypt's national airline seeks to run regular flights to Israel*
*Israel has received an official request from Egyptair to operate regular direct flights to and from Israel.*

Egypt is interested in having its national airline, Egyptair, run regular direct flights to and from Israel, officials confirmed to _i24NEWS_ on Thursday.

The officials said Israel has received an official request from Egyptair to operate the flights instead of Air Sinai, which has run the route for the past decades, after former President Hosni Mubarak refused to let the national carrier land in Israel with an Egyptian flag.

Air Sinai, whose aircraft are not adorned with the Egyptian flag, currently has seven flights a week using two designated aircraft only, according to _i24NEWS_.

Egypt reportedly would like to replace the smaller company with the national carrier and operate 21 flights a week.

The development follows Israel’s normalization agreements with Bahrain and the United Arab Emirates. Egypt views the agreements as way to open new possibilities for travel and commerce in the region.

Egypt was the first Arab country to sign a peace treatment with Israel in 1979, though their ties have been formally cold at times, and Egypt's political elite has remained hostile to any normalization of ties with Israel.

In 2018, Egyptian President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi hailed the peace agreement between Egypt and Israel as “stable and permanent” and said that most Egyptians supported the peace treaty.














						Egypt's national airline seeks to run regular flights to Israel
					

Israel has received an official request from Egyptair to operate regular direct flights to and from Israel.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 7, 2021)

‘Feels a lot like Dubai’: New UAE ambassador ends preliminary Israel visit
					

Mohammad Al Khajah thanks Tel Aviv for 'warm greeting,' promises to return soon after meeting leaders, scouting out location for embassy




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## DudleySmith (Mar 8, 2021)

rylah said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as the Sunni Arabs are no longer terrified of Iran all that ' friendship' will disappear overnight. And, letting Israel's right wing loons run amuck and allowing a Biden election to lead them into alliances with gangsters might sound great short term to the Jewish racists, in the long term it is a very bad strategy, especially when they think 'the good old days' when Jewish soldiers marched arm in arm with their Muslim brothers in their waves of conquests and prospered are here again.
> ...



I understand; you want to bury any negatives about your right wing Orthodox problems and their rabid racism and bigotry. The rest of us will just go with your own news sources and recognize you don't walk on water and the holocaust doesn't mean you get to murder others just to get back in good with Muslims.


----------



## GHook20 (Mar 8, 2021)

Ecocertifmrl said:


> Israeli propaganda.


HAHAHA such a loser response.


----------



## rylah (Mar 8, 2021)

*Judea & Samaria and Israeli security in the new Middle East*

Dr. Najat al-Saeed's address starts at about 24:20


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 9, 2021)

Economic levantas for the Levant!


----------



## rylah (Mar 12, 2021)

*Egypt approves teaching Judaism in schools*

*New course in Egypt examines religious values and verses that have the same meaning in Judaism, Christianity and Islam.*






Egypt’s Ministry of Education has approved a course which examines religious values and verses that have the same meaning in the three Abrahamic religions — Judaism, Christianity and Islam.

The course will allow Egyptian students to study verses from the Jewish religion for the first time ever, _Al Monitor_ reported on Monday.

According to the report, the Egyptian Parliament last month praised the Education Ministry for approving the course.

Kamal Amer, the head of the parliamentary defense and national security committee, said in parliament on February 26, “The Ministry of Education’s approval of the subject of religious values shared between the divine religions expresses the state’s keenness to spread the values of tolerance and fraternity.”

The three religions “include common values that students must study to be able to confront the extremist and takfirist ideas that backward groups are working to spread in society,” Amer said, adding, “President Abdel Fattah Al-Sisi is keen to teach the youth the values of respect for others, tolerance and rejection of fanaticism and extremism. This is why the Ministry of Education decided to teach the subject of common values in schools.”

On February 14, according to _Al Monitor_, the Ministry of Education approved the parliament’s proposal on the subject of common values between all the Abrahamic religions and the principles of tolerance, citizenship and coexistence.

Farid el-Bayadi, a member of the defense and national security committee and author of the proposal, told _Al Monitor_, “The decision to teach this subject in schools will play an important role in spreading principles and values that stand against extremism and hatred.”

“Teaching students texts that carry common values from the three Abrahamic religions is essential in terms of strengthening the principles of humanity. The crisis lies in extremist interpretations of texts that may lead to intolerance and hatred,” he added.









						Egypt approves teaching Judaism in schools
					

New course in Egypt examines religious values and verses that have the same meaning in Judaism, Christianity and Islam.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 12, 2021)

*Lebanese Maronite Patriarch Bechara Raï: I Support The Arab Peace Initiative With Israel, But In Lebanon, It Is Hizbullah – Not The Government – That Calls The Shots*


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 17, 2021)

Wonderful News.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
Kosovo: First Muslim-Majority Country to Open Jerusalem Embassy | United with Israel


----------



## rylah (Mar 19, 2021)

*UAE announces $10 billion fund for investments in Israel*






ABU DHABI, 11th March, 2021 (WAM) -- Following a constructive phone call His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, has received from Benjamin Netanyahu, Prime Minister of the State of Israel, the United Arab Emirates has announced the establishment of a $10 billion fund aimed at strategic sectors in Israel.

Through this fund, the UAE will invest in and alongside Israel across sectors including energy, manufacturing, water, space, healthcare and agri-tech. The investment fund will support development initiatives to promote regional economic cooperation between the two countries. Fund allocations will derive from government and private sector institutions.
The fund builds on the historic Abraham Accord and aims to bolster economic ties between two of the region’s thriving economies, unlocking investments and partnership opportunities to drive socio-economic progress.

This initiative is an integral part of the historic peace accord signed by the UAE and Israel with the United States’ support, and demonstrates the benefits of peace by improving the lives of the region’s peoples. It is a manifestation of the new spirit of friendship and cooperation between the three countries, as well their common will to advance the region.

WAM/Hatem Mohamed









						UAE announces $10 billion fund for investments in Israel
					

ABU DHABI, 11th March, 2021 (WAM) -- Following a constructive phone call His Highness Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, has received from Benjamin Netanyahu, Prime Minister of the State of Israel, the United Arab Emirates...




					wam.ae


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 19, 2021)

Economic levantas for the Levant!


----------



## MJB12741 (Mar 24, 2021)

This Arab Country Refused to Vote for UN’s Latest Anti-Israel Gambit | United with Israel


----------



## rylah (Mar 30, 2021)

Bahrain appoints first-ever Ambassador to Israel  Following... | NEWSRAEL
					

Bahrain appoints first-ever Ambassador to Israel  Following the Abraham Accords last summer, which included the normalization agreement between...




					www.newsrael.com


----------



## danielpalos (Mar 31, 2021)

More free trade agreements!


----------



## rylah (Apr 2, 2021)

*Saudi Journalist: Arabs And Jews Should Stop Fighting, Start Cooperating*






_Against the backdrop of the normalization agreements between Israel and several Arab states, Prof. Safouq Al-Shammari, a Saudi physician, researcher and journalist, published a two-part article in the government daily _Al-Watan_, in which he called to stop the wars between the Arabs and Jews, strengthen the ties between them and cooperate with them in improving the state of the Middle East. Al-Shammari noted that, despite being a small minority in the world, the Jews have made great scientific achievements and significant contributions to mankind, including to the Arab world. Stressing that, throughout history, there was friendship between Arabs and Jews, and that today the conflict between them is confined to the issue of Palestine, he called to distinguish between Zionism and the state of Israel on the one hand and the Jewish people on the other, and to renew the historic ties between  the  Arabs and their Jewish cousins - in particular the Jews of the U.S. and Europe. This is especially crucial today, he said, in light of Iran's threat to perpetrate a second holocaust against both the Arabs and the Jews. Al-Shammari added that economic cooperation between the Gulf and the Jews of America - who include many of the world's largest tycoons - could boost the economic revolution that is already taking place in the Gulf, and this, in turn, could benefit the region at large and accelerate the resolution of the Palestinian problem.

It should be noted that Al-Shammari's first article sparked angry reactions from Arabs on social media who spoke against the Jews and urged him to support the Arabs rather than the Jews.  
The following are excerpts from Al-Shammari's two articles._

*Inventions Of Jewish Scientists Have Saved Billions Of Lives*
In the first part of his article, Al-Shammari wrote: "Jews constitute 0.2% of the world's population, but 20% of the Nobel Prize winners, [that is,] 100 times their proportion in the population. Some 40% of the Nobel winners in economics are Jews, and 26% of the Nobel winners in physics and medicine. [Many people] are perhaps unaware that [the Jewish] Ernst Chain was a partner of [Alexander] Flemming in discovering the antibiotic properties of penicillin and thereby saving the lives of millions, or that the discoverer of the hepatitis C virus was a Jew. [They may also be unaware] that many inventors of vaccines were Jews, as was the discoverer of blood types, and the list goes on and on. Some assess that Jewish medical scientists saved the lives of 2.8 billion people with their discoveries and inventions. In the field of physics, the [world's] greatest physicist was Albert Einstein. And lest you think that [this list merely proves that] the West panders to the Jews, [let me add that] a quarter of the winners of the Japanese Kyoto Prize - one of the most prestigious prizes in science and literature - have [also] been Jews. 

"The conflict between the two cousin peoples, the Jews and the Arabs, is relatively new… The resentment built up over decades of wars between the Arabs and Israel forms a kind of barrier… [but] we must distinguish between the Jews and Israel, and between the Jewish people, who are [our] cousins, and the Zionist political movement. There is a difference between people and political [movements]. There are [surely] Arab political movements that [you, the reader,] disagree with, but this does not mean that [you] disagree with all Arabs. This is also true with regard to the Jews.    

"Sadly, this resentment, and the confusion between Jews and Zionists, caused the Jews to emigrate from the Arab countries after [living there] for centuries…and we [thus] lost an important component [of our societies]. Iraq lost its Jews, including the first finance minister of modern Iraq, Sassoon Eskell… who served five terms in this capacity, and is known, among other things, for refusing to grant the Iraqi king 20 dinars for building a fancy residence on the grounds that the parliament had not approved this. Some Arab countries have Jewish ministers and officials even today, such as Serge Berdugo, [a former Moroccan minister of tourism and a leader of the Jewish community there], and André Azoulay, [a royal advisor] in Morocco.

"Know that Arabs and Muslims respected their Jewish cousins throughout history. Abdelkader Ben Ghabrit, founder of the Muslim Institute of the Paris Mosque, saved hundreds of Jews from the Nazis by providing them with [forged] papers certifying them as Muslims. Hundreds of thousands of Jews lived for centuries in the Arab countries [and were treated well there], in contrast to the humiliation they suffered in the Western ghettos in those days…

"Everyone should know that the Jews have a special status [with the Muslims] not just as [fellow] members of the Semitic race, but also due to their religion, for it is known that Muslims eat the kosher food of the Jews, especially in the West. Furthermore, Islam permitted [Muslim men] to wed Jewish women, and marriage is a holy union based on love and respect. For it is inconceivable that [a Muslim] should marry a Jewish woman and hate her or her family…

"It is possible that the Jews became accustomed to facing racism, hostility and discrimination in Europe for centuries… [and] this inhuman treatment caused them to develop many personal talents, so as to survive in these societies that treated them so cruelly. As a result they developed many skills in the spheres of business, goldsmithing and [other] crafts. Their suffering came to a head with the advent of the Nazis, and with the massacres and the Holocaust, in which millions of innocent Jews were killed while the Europeans did nothing… [After the war] the Europeans decided to get rid of them… by sending them to Palestine, although reason and justice dictated that they be compensated and given [a state] in Europe or in part of Germany… The Jews are generally good at making deals, but in this case, I believe that they received too little. One may argue that the Jews strove to come to Palestine already in the Ottoman period… [but] the ones who planted this idea [in their minds] were the Europeans, especially the cunning British… who also planted the Indians in South Africa…

"The Jews suffered abuse, injustice and massacres, [which resulted in] severe emotional crises, and nobody should deny this. Many Jews tried to heal their spirits and excel in their fields, which led to the emergence of the Jewish elite in the U.S. However, some Zionists perpetrated clod-blooded massacres against the Palestinians, such as the Deir Yassin massacre and others. We would like to see the Jewish American model replicated in Israel, but sadly, [the Israeli Jews] were cruel even to their Arab cousins…

"Perhaps it is time to restore the historic ties between the Arabs and their Jewish cousins, especially in the U.S. and Europe…"[1]


*It Is Time To Stop The Wars And Improve The Wellbeing Of The Peoples; American Jews Can Be A Bridge Between The Gulf Arabs And World Jewry*
In the second part of his article, Al-Shammari wrote: "When I wrote the first part of this article, I expected to get reactions from readers, but I did not anticipate getting so many of them. It is good to debate and exchange opinions, even if there is controversy. Some claimed that I was riding the current wave of normalization with Israel, but that is untrue for several reasons, primarily because  I was speaking about the Jews, not about Israel or the Zionists. The big difference between them is that Israel does not represent all the world's Jews. Moreover, let me remind all those who made this claim that, since 2011, I have been writing about prominent Americans and mentioning that some of them happen to be Jews. What I write is my own opinion and nobody is obligated [to agree with me]…

"In my opinion, the Western Jews, and especially the American ones, are a bridge between the Gulf and the rest of the world's Jews, in Israel and outside it. The American Jews can play a decisive and beneficial role in affecting a rapprochement between the two Semitic cousin peoples, namely the Arabs and the Jews. They are also very different [from the Israeli Jews] in their openness and wide horizons, and we can maintain ties with them freely. Many of them belong to the American social elite. For example, even though Jews comprise only some 2% of Americans, there are 30 of them on the list of America's 100 billionaires… Jews also constitute 16% of those accepted to the prestigious Yale University and 10% of those accepted to Harvard! Many of the most famous attorneys, doctors and bankers are Jews, and about a third of the American Nobel Prize winners are Jewish as well…

"The American Jews are not fanatic partisan [Jews]. For example, [although] no American president helped Israel more than Trump has, 60% of American Jews voted for Biden! The Jews of America espouse many different views, running the gamut from left-wing to right-wing… so it would be a mistake to regard them as a monolithic bloc… In general, they can be described as an example of success and as a rational and realistic group of people.

"Israel… managed to derive some benefit from the diversity of minds and cultures [among its citizens] and to combine the skills of the Jews who came there from all over the world. With the benefit of Western assistance, it managed to establish a relatively modern state which, at the same time, was cruel towards the Palestinians, and justified its cruelty by alluding to the injustice of being in the midst of a [hostile] Arab environment.

"No cause is more just than the Palestinian cause, but sadly, it has been led by bad leaders who exploited it in a despicable manner and milked it dry. I believe Israel had an important role in promoting such Palestinian leaders.

"If Israel wants to coexist normally with the Arabs, it must treat them rationally: stop being greedy, put aside cunning and political games in holding negotiations, and give the Palestinian people their reasonable rights. Israel has made many agreements with Arab countries, but the barrier  between it and the Arab peoples is still high. If it wants the Israelis and Arabs to live together normally, it must grant the Palestinian people their rights, regardless of their bad leadership. Then the Israelis will become an influential element throughout the region. [Israel] must also understand that integrating in the Arab environment will bring it much greater benefit than stealing [a few more] kilometers of Palestinian land. It must restrain its extremists and recognize the Arabs as [fellow] Semites… If it wants to be seen as part of the region, it must treat the Arabs as cousins… on both the Semitic and the Abrahamic[2] levels, and in both practical and legal terms. This is especially critical today, when there are important issues at hand and a vital need to protect the two branches of the Semitic [race] against the attempts of the deranged Iranian mullahs to perpetrate a new Holocaust [against them] with the help of some Aryan extremists in the West. This is a vital interest of both sides!

"The Arabs must be realistic. For decades, they tried to solve the [Palestinian] issue in ways that bore no fruit. Perhaps it is time to try a new way, as long as the aim is to restore the Palestinian rights. The Jews lived with the Arabs for centuries in a manner that suited both sides, before the wars [between them] began. Our region has many resources and many excellent minds. It's time to focus on the welfare and progress of all the peoples and forget the wars and the problems. Both sides have much to contribute, but [first] we must do justice [with the Palestinians].

"Perhaps it is time [to promote] Arab rapprochement with the Jews, especially with the Jews of the U.S., by establishing joint associations or councils of Gulf [Arabs] and American Jews. They can play a role in advancing the region and restarting the peace process, given that the American Jews have influence in Israel as well, and some of them have double citizenship… The Gulf is currently seeing an industrial, economic and financial revolution, and it is bound to become a global hub, or the new Europe. Imagine the state of the world and the wellbeing and progress [we will experience] when the Gulf - the region with the world's largest sovereign investment funds and with the greatest economic and natural resources - cooperates with the American Jews, who constitute a large portion of America's tycoons, businessmen, bankers and industrialists. Vast, [almost] unimaginable, opportunities will be created, which will have an impact on the region as a whole. Resolving the Palestinian issue will then become much easier, thanks to the influence of both sides [the Gulf and the American Jews] on the Israelis and the Palestinians."[3]








						Saudi Journalist: Arabs And Jews Should Stop Fighting, Start Cooperating
					

Against the backdrop of the normalization agreements between Israel and several Arab states, Prof. Safouq Al-Shammari, a Saudi physician, researcher and journalist, published a tw Against the backdrop of the normalization agreements between Israel and several Arab states, Prof. Safouq...




					www.memri.org


----------



## rylah (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## danielpalos (Apr 3, 2021)

Economic levantas for the Levant!  Let's try to convince AnCappers to fund AnCaps in that region for economic purposes.  Free trade agreements should abound!


----------



## rylah (Apr 4, 2021)

*Israel, Morocco sign strategic accord worth hundreds of millions of dollars*

*Jerusalem and Rabat have signed a strategic accord worth hundreds of millions of dollars, Israel Hayom has learned.*

The heads of the Israel Manufacturers Association, the Israel Farmers Federation, and the Israeli Federation of the Chambers of Commerce signed the unprecedented agreement with the General Confederation of Moroccan Enterprises, also known as CGEM, on March 27.

According to Zeev Lavie, the director of international trade at the Federation of Chambers of Commerce, "The leading fields of trade will be food and agriculture, spare parts and vehicles, chemicals, and mechanical equipment. On the other hand, Morocco looks forward to various technologies in the renewable energy fields, water treatments, agriculture, and health."


At the signing ceremony, the president of CGEM said, "Beyond the important potential for additional trade, there are now infinite investment opportunities that Moroccan and Israeli private sector can take advantage of locally, regionally, and globally; in particular as far as existing advantages in various sectors in our countries, like tourism, industry, and innovation are concerned."

Israel Manufacturers President Ron Tomer said he was "happy and thrilled to stand at the forefront of economy and trade through the renewal of Israel's Morocco ties following a lengthy, 15-year break. Many Israelis' roots are in Morocco, where there has been a large, thriving Jewish community for years. It's only natural that we are renewing and bolstering ties between the two states through a genuine, long-term partnership that will yield trade cooperation and assist in promoting imports and exports between Israel and Morocco."

According to the Federation of Israeli Chambers of Commerce President Uriel Lynn, "Israel and Morocco have special and long-term ties. Morocco has always been a natural destination for bolstering Israel's collaboration in all fields of life, and certainly in the economic field. The Israeli market can enjoy cooperation with Morocco, which is situated between the European continent and Africa and can serve as a bridge for Israeli companies for activity in the northern Sahara and the African continent."









			https://www.israelhayom.com/2021/04/01/israel-morocco-sign-strategic-accord-worth-hundreds-of-millions-of-dollars/


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2021)

*Bahraini royal family member to exhibit work in Israeli art show*






Renowned Bahraini artist Sheikh Rashid Al Khalifa will exhibit his work in the upcoming Mediterranean Biennale, slated to open in the northern Israeli port city of Haifa on Tuesday.

Now in its fourth edition, the Mediterranean Biennale has been held every few years since 2010. Spearheaded by acclaimed Romanian Israeli artist Belu-Simion Fainaru and Israeli artist Avital Bar-Shay, this year’s theme is “Living Together: Crossing Borders.”

Continue:








						Bahraini royal family member to exhibit work in Israeli art show
					

Rashid Al Khalifa, Almagul Menlibayeva among fascinating global artists taking part in Haifa’s upcoming Mediterranean Biennale




					www.jpost.com


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2021)

fncceo said:


> Most Arabs have nothing but contempt for Palestinians.  Those that live in other Arab countries are often socially and economically disadvantaged.
> 
> Arab leaders are only interested in the Palestinians as cannon fodder against Israel.
> 
> I'm not surprised the Arab man on the street has had enough of their hijinks.



That's another Israeli lie. The Arabs have supported Palestinians financially since 1948.

Remember that Ariel Sharon turned down the Saudi Peace Initiative. 21 Arab states (including Syria) guaranteed Israel's security as well as recognition, trade and diplomatic relations. That offer remains on the table.


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2021)

rylah said:


> *Bahraini royal family member to exhibit work in Israeli art show*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Jews in Bahrain are very successful merchants in Bahrain. One of the daughters is not only a lawyer, but also an  ambassador.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 6, 2021)

Who would disagree it is in the best interest for a Middle East peace having Arab countries united with Israel to achieve peace, despite the Palestinians?


----------



## surada (Apr 6, 2021)

MJB12741 said:


> Who would disagree it is in the best interest for a Middle East peace having Arab countries united with Israel to achieve peace, despite the Palestinians?



Oh yes, the non people who have been there 2000 years.


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 6, 2021)

surada said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Who would disagree it is in the best interest for a Middle East peace having Arab countries united with Israel to achieve peace, despite the Palestinians?
> ...


HUH???  Just who denies the Palestinian Jews have been there for 2000 years?


----------



## rylah (Apr 8, 2021)

*For the first time in history: Holocaust Remembrance Day ceremony in Bahrain*

In an exciting ceremony, the Jewish community in Bahrain celebrated Holocaust Remembrance and Heroism Day for the first time in a virtual ceremony initiated by the Ten Commandments, the umbrella organization of Bahrain Jewry.

The ceremony was held at the community synagogue that was recently renovated at the King's initiative.

The ceremony was initiated, admitted Nono, a member of a Jewish family who previously served as Bahrain's ambassador to the United States and the guest of honor was Dr. Dori Gold, president of the Jerusalem Center for Public and State Affairs and former Foreign Ministry director who met with Nono during his visit to Bahrain in December 2020.

In his speech to the Jewish community, Dr. Gould mentioned his speech as Director General of the Foreign Ministry in Bergen-Belsen (2016) and warned against the new anti-Semitic spirit that is still blowing in Europe. "There is a real physical threat to the Jewish people stemming from a regime in the Middle East that parades missiles in its capital almost every year and fastens to its launchers the words 'Israel must be wiped off the map.' The victims are under the rubble of World War II, "he said.

The Foreign Ministry's director general criticized the ICC's decision to open an investigation against Israel and referred to the original role of the tribunal set up with the encouragement of Israel and leading Jewish jurists. . It is a huge responsibility, but as the greatest survivors of crime in human history, we must bear this burden and pledge to expel this threat from the family of nations. "

Dr. Gould concluded by praising King Hamad bin Issa al-Khalifa, noting that Bahrain, unlike other countries, did not expel the Jews from its land, while Bahrain was a refuge for Iraqi Jewry and slaves from East Africa as early as the 19th century: "His Excellency Hamad, He made peace with Israel and took a leading role with the countries that signed the Abrahamic Accords. He established the King Hamed World Center for Coexistence and Peace back in 2018, and opened new doors by being the first country in the Arab world to adopt the IHRA definition of anti-Semitism. This is not just smart diplomacy; It is an act of true political courage that we must always remember and for which we will honor its historic role. "

At the end of the ceremony, a "God of Mercy" prayer was held in memory of the victims and candles were lit in memory of the victims as part of the "Yellow Candle" project #Yellocandle






*Arutz Sheva*


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 8, 2021)

This is wonderful.  Need more like this.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY.
HISTORIC: Holocaust Event in Dubai Honors 6 Million Jews | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 12, 2021)

UWI IN DUBAI: United with Israel Meets with Emirati Minister | United with Israel


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 15, 2021)

US ‘Expects Israel’s Group of Friends to Grow’ with New Arab Peace Deals | United with Israel


----------



## rylah (Jun 1, 2021)

Despite all that the media pumps about the situation...

A friend from the Gulf writes to me: "In the past the  one sided and biased Arab media dominated the Arab consciousness. But in the last 10 years the situation has changed, 
and with it the consciousness.

Today many Arabs know the truth and in the coming years Israel will become an 
accepted part of the region. And I shall remind You of this tweet Ya' Moran "


----------



## rylah (Jun 2, 2021)

*Israel and the United Arab Emirates signed a tax treaty earlier this week in a bid to boost business development between the two countries.*





*NEWSRAEL*


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 2, 2021)

Jewish and Arab Health Professionals in Israel Unite in Solidarity | United with Israel
					

Medical staff at hospitals in Israel call for peaceful coexistence and cooperation between Jews and Arabs against the backdrop of growing conflict.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

rylah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Palazzi is a complete fraud.


----------



## rylah (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

rylah said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



Sheikh Abdul Hadi Palazzi is NOT a Sheikh ..


----------



## surada (Jun 2, 2021)

MJB12741 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...



The Palestinians are descended from Jewish farmers who didn't leave. 90% of them have Jewish blood. Turns out Ben Gurion was right.


----------



## rylah (Jun 7, 2021)

MJB12741 said:


> Jewish and Arab Health Professionals in Israel Unite in Solidarity | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Medical staff at hospitals in Israel call for peaceful coexistence and cooperation between Jews and Arabs against the backdrop of growing conflict.
> ...



Funny how that percentage changes from you morning to night posts... And some nice circular logic of course, you know a Saudi Sheikh also said they're just a bunch gypsies and a mixed multitude of foreign slaves imported by the Caliphates - *turns out he was right.*

Anyway,  lemme get your idiocy straight.... you're now saying that having Jewish roots,
justifies the demand for* exclusive Arab domination over the entire middle east*?

Yeah...? Well ok...


----------



## rylah (Jun 7, 2021)

*Meet Mansour Al Marzooqi ,the first student from the Emirates 
who came to study for an IDC** bachelor's degree in Israel

*


----------



## rylah (Jun 7, 2021)

The pride of Gaza...

Another *#BDS-fail*, now making rounds around the Arab social media,

Hannan Abu Manhal from Um el-Fahm discovered a treatment for breast cancer

in photo graduating from the TECHNION - the leading  Israeli Institution of Technology:


----------



## rylah (Jun 7, 2021)

Bahrain-Based Researcher Amjad Taha: ​Iran Using Palestine as Bargaining Chip in Vienna Negotiations​
Bahrain-based researcher Amjad Taha, Regional Director of the British Middle East Centre for Studies and Research said that Hamas’s “militias” in Gaza are serving the IRGC. He made these remarks in an interview that aired on Diwan Al-Mulla Online (Kuwait) on May 26, 2021. Taha explained that Tehran is using the Palestinian cause as a bargaining chip in the Vienna negotiations, in order to lift the sanctions on it. 

He continued to say that the money and weapons that Hamas receives from Iran go towards destruction and not construction. Taha continued to say that Hamas is the Muslim Brotherhood’s military wing and that “peddling in the Palestinian cause” has become its only hope to save its political presence. He added that Hamas wants funds in order to expand its tunnels and drug trafficking. 

Taha then asked whether it is considered a victory when Hamas uses women and children as human shields, and when thousands of Palestinians are wounded and hundreds are killed. He added that this is true all the more so when some of these casualties are a result of Hamas rockets. Taha congratulated Haniyeh for his “Mercedes, his Rolex watch, his 300 million dollars, and his Armani suit.”


----------



## surada (Jun 7, 2021)

rylah said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewish and Arab Health Professionals in Israel Unite in Solidarity | United with Israel
> ...



The Jews is Palestine were a tiny minority from 70 AD until 1920. Killing Palestinians and stealing their land is for losers. The Israelis are kidding themselves if they think the Arabs have fogotten them.


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 7, 2021)

surada said:


> rylah said:
> 
> 
> > MJB12741 said:
> ...


Well lets see now.  Which came first, Solomon's Temple, or the Al Aqsa Mosque?  And Israel is "stealing 'Palestinian' land"???


----------



## surada (Jun 7, 2021)

MJB12741 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > rylah said:
> ...



The Temple was destroyed by the Romans in 70 AD and was still the city dump when Omar arrived in 638 AD.. You aren't very intelligent, are you?


----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 7, 2021)

surada said:


> MJB12741 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Well gee.  I guess not.  Here I actually believed the Jews occupied the land thousands of years before there were any Muslims at all, let alone Palestinians.  I will go out & tell my neighbors what I learned from your intelligence. Love you.  Heh Heh.


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)

Al-Masari on Hamas: "By Allah, this battle is a lie, despite the sacrifice of some civilians for the sake of his money. Whoever sold his land, it is 
easy for him to sell his family in exchange for a handful of cash."

#Ismail_Haniyeh from Doha #fahad_aljubairi


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)

UAE to UN: Al Jazeera antisemitic, promotes terrorism​*United Arab Emirates Foreign Minister Anwar Gargash has accused Qatari broadcast network Al Jazeera of promoting antisemitism, supporting terrorist groups, and incitement to violence.*

Gargash made the remarks in a letter written Sunday and made public Wednesday on the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation's website.

The four-page letter was addressed to United Nations High Commissioner for Human Rights Zeid Ra'ad Al Hussein, as a rebuttal to the UN Special Rapporteur's statement on June 30, that recent demands to close Al Jazeera breached rights of freedom of expression.

Gargash defended demands to close the network by explaining that, "Freedom of expression cannot be used to justify and shield the promotion of extremist narratives." He also added that, "It is the international community’s responsibility to remain vigilant as the media and new technologies are being exploited by terrorists and their supporters to disseminate extremist ideologies, as well as mobilizing, recruiting, inspiring followers, and raising funding."

The UAE minister further stated that, “Al Jazeera is a platform for spreading terrorist ideology,” by conducting interviews with  leaders of various terror organizations such as Osama bin Laden and Anwar al-Awlaki of al-Qaida, Khaled Mashal and Mohammed Deif of Hamas, and Hassan Nasrallah of Hezbollah.

Gargash also accused Al Jazeera of promoting antisemitic violence in its programming, citing comments by Muslim Brotherhood spiritual leader Yusuf al-Qaradawi in one of his broadcast sermons on the Qatar-based network. According to Gargash, Qaradawi “described the Holocaust as ‘divine punishment’ during which ‘Hitler… put [the Jews] in their place.’”

This comes after the UAE, Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Yemen, Maldives and Egypt cut ties with Qatar in early June, including the state-funded satellite television network. Reports that Israel was considering shutting down Al Jazeera’s Jerusalem office also surfaced in June.














						UAE to UN: Al Jazeera antisemitic, promotes terrorism
					

The UAE does not accept the UN's decision that freedom of expression trumps the closing of Qatar's Al Jazeera television channel.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 12, 2021)

Israel maintains full diplomatic relations with two of its Arab neighbors, Egypt and Jordan, after signing peace treaties in 1979 and 1994 respectively. In 2020, Israel signed agreements establishing diplomatic relations with four Arab League countries, Bahrain, the United Arab Emirates, Sudan and Morocco.  Blessed be the peace makers in the Middle East.


----------



## rylah (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Jun 23, 2021)

Israeli Joint Clean-tech Ventures Accelerate in UAE | United with Israel
					

Aquarius Engines, Tel Aviv University and Watergen among newest players in green energy sector growing in United Arab Emirates.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 5, 2021)

Wonderful News!








						Historic Landing: Moroccan Air Force Plane Touches Down in Israel For 1st Time | United with Israel
					

First time an Air Force plane from any North African country has ever landed in Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 16, 2021)

Major Mideast Milestone: UAE Opens Embassy in Israel | United with Israel
					

President Isaac Herzog attended the inauguration ceremony with UAE Ambassador to Israel Mohamed Al Khaja.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Jul 20, 2021)

VIRAL:* "Thousands of Iraqis want to reach Israel, but not to conquer it or liberate Al-Aqsa, but rather to live in it. Because living in a state of terror has become impossible. The founder of Zionism never dreamed of this!"*


----------



## rylah (Jul 22, 2021)

Africa & Middle East 2021-2028: Focus on Egypt, Israel, Kenya, Nigeria, Saudi Arabia, South Africa & UAE​













						Africa & Middle East Buy Now Pay Markets 2021-2028: Focus on Egypt, Israel, Kenya, Nigeria, Saudi Arabia, South Africa & UAE
					

/PRNewswire/ -- The "Africa & Middle East Buy Now Pay Later Business and Investment Opportunities (2019-2028) Databook - 75+ KPIs on Buy Now Pay Later Trends...




					www.prnewswire.com


----------



## rylah (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jul 23, 2021)

Could Israel help Egypt break Nile dam deadlock?​*A former diplomat's suggestion for Egypt to appeal to Israel to help break the deadlock over the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam has sparked controversy in Egypt.*

An Egyptian veteran diplomat’s call to resort to Israel in the dispute over the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam (GERD) raised much controversy and was met with rejection by a number of Egyptian writers and politicians who accused Tel Aviv of supporting Ethiopia in exchange for receiving a share of the Nile River water.  

In an interview on TV show “Yahdoth fi Masr” ("Happening in Egypt"), broadcast on the Saudi-owned satellite channel MBC July 13, Moustafa Feki, director of the Library of Alexandria, called on the concerned parties to resort to Israel to resolve the dispute over the GERD, which Ethiopia is building on the Blue Nile, the main tributary of the Nile River, amid the stalled decade long negotiations on the dam between Egypt, Sudan and Ethiopia. 

Feki said Israel has influence over Ethiopia, Russia and the United States, and may therefore hold some sway over the GERD crisis. He recommended that Cairo resort to unconventional solutions to pressure Ethiopia into reaching a binding legal agreement over water management of the GERD that takes into account Egyptian concerns.

Israel denied accusations of siding with Ethiopia on the GERD crisis. In a July 18 statement issued by the Israeli Embassy in Cairo, Tel Aviv refuted its involvement in the dam crisis, asserting that it stands at an equal distance to all parties to the crisis. The embassy affirmed Israel has enough water to meet its needs. It continued that the government and people of Israel are concerned with the stability of Egypt and the safety of its citizens.

The continuous attempts of the African Union (AU) since June 2020 to broker a deal to end the stalemate in the negotiations between Egypt, Ethiopia and Sudan over the GERD have repeatedly failed. The last round of talks was in Kinshasa, the capital of the Democratic Republic of the Congo, in April. No agreement was reached on relaunching the negotiations. Rather, the parties exchanged accusations of obstructing talks.

Since then, the hostile diplomatic rhetoric between the three countries has escalated, culminating in a session of the United Nations Security Council July 8 at the request of Egypt and Sudan. The step to take the matter to the Security Council in an attempt to settle the dispute came amid growing fears of a military conflict in an already volatile region.

Days before the Security Council session, Ethiopia had already begun filling the GERD reservoir for the second year. This unilateral move was condemned by the two downstream countries.

On July 19, Ethiopia announced that it has completed the second-year filling target of its huge dam, and the plant may start generating power in the next few months

Egypt and Sudan had their hopes pinned on a Security Council resolution to push for an agreement to resolve the tripartite contentious issues, including an agreement on filling and operating the dam. This did not happen. The permanent members of the Security Council contented themselves with expressing their support for the mediation of the AU to resolve the differences between the three countries.

Meanwhile, the Security Council has yet to decide on a draft resolution submitted by Tunisia calling for a binding agreement between the three countries on filling and operating the dam within six months. The draft provides that Ethiopia shall abstain from unilaterally continuing to fill the GERD. Ethiopia opposes any intervention by the Security Council and considers it as lacking capacity in this dispute.

Rebuking criticism against the proposal to involve Israel in the GERD crisis, Feki argued that there is no idealism in politics and Egypt is paying the price for its extremely idealistic foreign positions.

He also stressed the importance of the AU's demand for Ethiopia to stop unilateral measures and negotiate an agreement within a time period ranging from six months to a year.

Feki noted that the peace agreement signed between Egypt and Israel in 1979 stipulates that neither party will take a hostile action against the other. Given the specificity of Ethiopian-Israeli relations, he reckoned Egypt expected Israel to understand its just demands in the waters of the Nile.

In addition, he called for exploiting the peace agreement, which Egypt has yet to tap into, to serve the just Egyptian stance over the Nile water issue. He believes Israel can pressure Ethiopia in light of their strong historical relations.

Observers believe Egypt is under a water blockade from Ethiopia, with Israel acting as a stout supporter by supplying Addis Ababa with equipment, expertise and defensive weapons in a bid to perpetuate pressure on Egypt. Israel, however, has always denied supporting Ethiopia at the expense of Egypt.






*Continue reading:








						Could Israel help Egypt break Nile dam deadlock?
					

A former diplomat's suggestion for Egypt to appeal to Israel to help break the deadlock over the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam has sparked controversy in Egypt.




					www.al-monitor.com
				



*


----------



## rylah (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Jul 25, 2021)

Saudis Say Temple Mount and Al Aqsa Not Important to Islam
					

In further departure from Palestinian narrative, Saudis recognize Jewish connection to the Temple Mount and Jerusalem.




					www.israeltoday.co.il


----------



## rylah (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Jul 27, 2021)

Here is a beauty.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						ISIS Attack on IDF Troops Foiled by Jordan | United with Israel
					

Jordanian media says Amman’s intelligence service has four suspects in custody on suspicion of planning to ambush Israeli soldiers and target Jews in the country.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 6, 2021)

Saudi Prince Praises Abraham Accords, Slams Iran | United with Israel
					

Mideast needs to build on the agreement's dynamics for peace to create a Palestinian state, says Saudi Foreign Minister.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 18, 2021)

Meet the First Israeli Baby Born in United Arab Emirates | United with Israel
					

Mia Sztulman Starosta Lembert, daughter of the head of mission and the economic development director at Israeli consulate in Dubai, was born on August 14.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 19, 2021)

Egyptian President Invites Bennett to Cairo | United with Israel
					

On behalf of Egyptian President Abdel Fattah al-Sisi, Kamal invited Bennett to pay an official visit to Egypt in the coming weeks, the Prime Minister’s Office announced.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Aug 22, 2021)

WATCH: Meet the First Emirati to Study in An Israeli University | United with Israel
					

The Israeli consulate in Dubai introduced Sumaiiah Almehiri shortly after the first anniversary of the Abraham Accords.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 9, 2021)

WATCH: New Bahrain Ambassador Arrives in Israel | United with Israel
					

Bahraini journalist and geopolitical analyst discusses Gulf state's ties with Israel.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 10, 2021)

Abu Dhabi Investment Office (ADIO) establishes formal ties with two more Israeli government entities
					

The agreements with Invest in Israel and Israel Innovation Authority are part of a series of strategic initiatives following the Abraham Accords




					www.calcalistech.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 20, 2021)

WATCH: Bahrain’s Jews Worship in Public, First Time in Decades | United with Israel
					

Thanks to the Abraham Accords, Bahrain's Jewish community no longer has to hide its faith.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 1, 2021)

Bahrain, Israel Cement Year-old Accord, Open New Embassy | United with Israel
					

During his meeting with the Israeli foreign minister, King Hamad hailed the normalization agreement as a 'historical achievement on the road to just and lasting peace in the Middle East.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 4, 2021)

We all knew it...

Arabs in Israel are all White Supremacists









						#Arab_lives_matter sparks calls for more policing in Israel
					

With at least 78 Arab citizens killed so far this year, community is seeking to raise awareness about spiraling rate of violent crime under the hashtag, but unlike similar campaign in U.S., they are calling for more policing, not less




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Oct 4, 2021)

WATCH: Egyptair Airliner Arrives in Tel Aviv, 1st Direct Flight From Cairo | United with Israel
					

Egyptair will operate direct flights between Cairo and Tel Aviv four times a week as well as flights from Tel Aviv to Sharm el-Sheikh in the Sinai.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Oct 6, 2021)

Israel’s participation in Dubai expo signals huge trade potential
					

Israel and the Emirates both believe that the potential for bilateral trade, commercial cooperation and investments is huge.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 7, 2021)

Arab Report: Another Jewish Home Redeemed in Silwan​

According to a Shebab news agency tweet on Wednesday, yet another home has been redeemed in the formerly Jewish neighborhood of Kfar Ha’Shiloach, a.k.a. Silwan.

Last April, Sheikh Ekrima Sa’id Sabri, who was appointed by Yasser Arafat to serve as the Grand Mufti of Jerusalem between 1994 and 2006, issued a fatwa (a legal opinion on a point of Islamic law given by a qualified jurist – DI) against sellers and real estate brokers of homes and land to Jews. The fatwa followed an announcement that 15 Jewish families had settled in their homes in Kfar HaShiloach in eastern Jerusalem.

According to the writ, the traitors should be boycotted, marriage to them is forbidden, they may not buy or rent homes, and when they die their bodies should not be washed and wrapped in shrouds, nor be buried in Muslim cemeteries.

In 2002, Sabri issued a pamphlet entitled “Palestine – the Man and the Land,” published by the Arab information Center, which included anti-Semitic motifs drawn from the Protocols of the Elders of Zion, denied the historical right of the Jews to the Land of Israel and Jerusalem, and challenged the legitimacy of the existence of the State of Israel.

In a 2000 interview with the Italian newspaper la Repubblica, said, “Six million Jews dead? No way, they were much fewer. Let’s stop with this fairytale exploited by Israel to capture international solidarity. It is not my fault if Hitler hated Jews, indeed they were hated a little everywhere. Instead, it is necessary to denounce the unjust occupation endured by my people. Tomorrow I will ask John Paul II… to support our cause.”

Mahmoud Abbas removed Sabri as mufti In July 2006, replacing him with Muhammad Ahmad Hussein.








						Arab Report: Another Jewish Home Redeemed in Silwan
					

According to a Shebab news agency tweet on Wednesday, yet another home has been redeemed in the formerly Jewish neighborhood of Kfar Ha'Shiloach, a.k.a. Silwan.تسريب "عقار جديد" في




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Oct 7, 2021)

Lebanon president says open to Israel peace talks​Asked in an exclusive interview with France’s BFM television whether Lebanon was ready to make peace with Israel, he responded: “That depends. We have problems with Israel and we have to resolve them first.”

It was a shocking statement by a president whose rise has benefited from a more than decade-old alliance with Hezbollah, arguably the most powerful military force in the country.















						Lebanon president says open to Israel peace talks
					

Lebanese President Michel Aoun dropped a bombshell statement on Saturday night, telling French TV his country may be ready for peace with Israel. Asked in an exclusive interview with France’s…




					asiatimes.com
				






*(Comment)

Does "Kuss Achtaq" really require a direct translation into English?
Cause I can't bring myself to say those...*


----------



## rylah (Oct 31, 2021)

Orthodox singer Narkis stuns as Israeli wins best designer at Dubai fashion festival​*Israeli music and design came together at the World Fashion Festival Awards in Dubai, with Ilanit Mizrahi winning best designer*






Israeli singer Narkis, a religiously observant Jew, performed at the World Fashion Festival Awards in Dubai on Saturday during a runway walk showing off dresses by Israeli designer Ilanit Mizrahi, who ended up winning first place at the fashion week for best bridal designer.

Narkis performed her song "_Holechet Itcha_" (Walking with You) in both Hebrew and Arabic while wearing a dress with the Emirati and Israeli flags embroidered on it.

"_Holechet Itcha_ has also arrived in Dubai," wrote Narkis on Instagram. "Much respect to Israel.
"May we merit to get to more moments like this. Believe in yourselves," wrote Mizrahi.










						Orthodox singer Narkis stuns as Israeli wins best designer in Dubai
					

Israeli music and design came together at the World Fashion Festival Awards in Dubai, with Ilanit Mizrahi winning best designer




					www.jpost.com


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 1, 2021)

So wonderful more & more Arab countries joining in peace with Israel.  Oh Palestinians, how long will you choose to be the only self chosen losers?


----------



## danielpalos (Nov 1, 2021)

Whenever shall all the Semites get along?


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 1, 2021)

‘How Dare You?’ Iraqi Beauty Queen Scolds Mandela’s Grandson Over BDS | United with Israel
					

According to South African media reports, organizers of the Miss South Africa tournament are distancing themselves from Mandela's vicious lies about the Jewish state.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 5, 2021)

Meet Saudi Arabia’s Would-be Chief Rabbi | United with Israel
					

Rabbi Jacob Herzog has taken upon himself the task of reaching out to Jews in the desert kingdom.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 8, 2021)

An amazing video from 1956, listen to a Lebanese woman explaining life and consciousness in Lebanon as it was then. Notice she appears alongside an Israeli representative, today we will not see it conspicuously anymore.

Lebanon under the Shia Islamist rule degrades backwards, 
as Israel continues to advance and perpetuate itself a regional power.


----------



## rylah (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)

Cut off Terrorist NGOs
					

From the blog of Bassem Eid at The Times of Israel




					blogs.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)

Saudi Lawyer Claims Al Aqsa Mosque Is In Saudi Arabia, Not Jerusalem​
Rabat - Saudi lawyer Oussama Yemani made controversial remarks, claiming that Al Aqsa Mosque is not in Jerusalem but in Saudi Arabia.

The lawyer published an opinion piece with the Okaz news outlet, saying that millions of Muslims have had “wrong answers” for years regarding the location of Al Aqsa Mosque, the third holiest site in Islam.
He argued that many people believe Al Aqsa Mosque is in Jerusalem because of history books.

“Jerusalem is not [the site of] Al-Aqsa [Mosque] as it was not bearing this name during the mission of the messenger of God, Muhammad, may God bless him and grant him peace, nor during the era of the Rightly Guided Caliphs,” he said.

Yemani also said people are confused about the qiblah, which is the direction of the Kaaba of the sacred mosque in Mecca, or the direction Muslims pray.

“Note that the first qibla has nothing to do with Al-Aqsa Mosque, just as there is no consensus about the first qibla,” the Saudi thinker said. He also claimed many people have divided opinions regarding the first qibla. “Many say that the first qibla is the Kaaba, and they mention that the messenger of God used to pray in Mecca to the Kaaba and then was ordered to pray to the rock of Jerusalem after the migration,” Yemani said.

Concluding his theory, Yemani claimed that the Al Aqsa Mosque is in Al Ju'ranah, a village in Mecca province, in western Saudi Arabia. Al Ju’ranah is located 18 miles northeast of Mecca.

Yemani claimed that through his theories one can conclude that the difference between “narratives and narrators is due to political matters that have been employed in favor of events, issues, and political stances that have nothing to do with faith or interest in deeds and worship.”









						Saudi Lawyer Claims Al Aqsa Mosque Is In Saudi Arabia, Not Jerusalem
					

Rabat - Saudi lawyer Oussama Yemani made controversial remarks, claiming that Al Aqsa Mosque is not




					www.moroccoworldnews.com


----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Nov 10, 2021)

Former Miss Iraq Tells Miss Universe Contestants to Stay ‘Confident’ Despite Anti-Israel Harassment, Call for Boycott of Pageant Set for Eilat
					

Former Miss Iraq Sarah Idan, right, speaking alongside former Miss Israel Adar Gendelsman at the AJC Global Forum in June …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## RoccoR (Nov 11, 2021)

RE:  Growing Arab Support For Israel
SUBTOPIC:  News of the Day
et al,

Our friend "rylah" has posted several "tweets" (many thanks) on the Israeli-Palestinian Confrontation that have been very enlightening; if not rather great eye candy.

But the Tweet that caught my eye was:



​I have made similar comments, and it is refreshing to see that others have made the same observation.





_Most Respectfully,_
R


----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 16, 2021)

Morocco Security Deal Will Be Israel’s First With an Arab State | United with Israel
					

Could Israel get tangled in rising Morocco-Algeria tensions?




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## MJB12741 (Nov 20, 2021)

Reigning ‘Miss Universe’ Rejects Calls to Boycott Israel-hosted Pageant | United with Israel
					

'Everyone with different beliefs, with different backgrounds, with different cultures—they all come together and ... forget about politics, about your religion,' says Mexican beauty queen Andrea Meza.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## rylah (Dec 9, 2021)

First UAE-Israel-India Women's Health Conference​
The First UAE-Israel-India Women's Health Conference was held from December 2-5, 2021 at the Le Meridien Hotel & Convention Center, Dubai, UAE. 

This face-to- face meeting was held in conjunction with the International Conference on Paradigm Changes in the management of Early Pregnancy and Pregnancy Loss (PCMEP). This is the best time of the year to visit Dubai and the delegates loved the vibrant city which is now considered the “cross-roads to the world”!

This Conference is sponsored by the following organizations: 

* Israeli Fertility Society 
* Israeli Society of Contraception
 * IVF Lite Foundation, India 
* Israeli Society of Obstetrics & Gynecology in the Community

We truly made history! This was the first Medical Conference jointly hosted by Israel, UAE, and India in Dubai, UAE. This was the first time Israel participated in a meeting on UAE soil. This conference focused on timely and practical issues involving women’s health.


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 10, 2021)

More wonderful news for Mideast peace.

*








						WATCH: Sudan Intends to Establish Full Relations with Israel | United with Israel
					

General Abdel Fattah Al-Burhan said this could happen even during the Sudanese government's transitional phase.




					unitedwithisrael.org
				



*


----------



## rylah (Dec 17, 2021)

Following the curses and disrespect from Arab MK 'Aidah Toama Sliman towards the Bahreini delegation to Israel, during their visit in the Knesset - Sliman is painted in a hypocritical light.

Caricature of the Saudi Fahed Al-Jabiri, when on her neck is the star of David,
in her pocket is a blue Israeli ID and she's holding the blue flag of Israel,
while shouting: "the traitors, the Normalizers"


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 24, 2021)

No Longer Secret: Emirati Astronaut Presents Israeli Flag Taken to Space Before Peace Signed | United with Israel
					

'I am happy to be here and present this Israeli flag to the people here and the Israeli public,' the astronaut said.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jan 27, 2022)

Gazans Admit They Are Foreigners​
In Al-Monitor, Hadeel Al Gherbawi *writes* how many palestinians Arab are leaving for greener pastures in Turkey. And while the tone of the piece is unmistakably anti-Israel, it is actually devastating to the claims of palestinian Arabs and Israel-haters.

It contains admissions that these Gazans are not at all indigenous to the land of Israel.



> Thousands of Palestinian families in Gaza have Turkish origins. Khaled al-Katib, a Palestinian citizen of Turkish origin, told Al-Monitor, “Our family originates from the Turkish city of Izmir. My grandfather, who was in the Ottoman army, was dispatched to Palestine where he settled and formed his own family. Decades later, I headed to Turkey to look up our family tree. Official papers showed that we are of Turkish origin. I applied for Turkish citizenship, and now I am in the process of obtaining it.”
> —
> Al-Monitor spoke to Metin Kaya, a Turkish citizen and a reporter for Anadolu Agency who has lived in Gaza for nearly nine years. He said, “I was born in Istanbul in 1991. I came to Gaza in 2008 when my father worked with Turkey’s Humanitarian Relief Foundation (IHH) in Gaza.
> —
> ...



So yeah, they admit they are foreigners.
And not for the first time either...


----------



## rylah (Jan 28, 2022)

*Al-Jazeera, the Qatari TV Empire host "The Opposite Direction"
Faisal al-Qassem asked his 5.9 million followers in Arabic:*

*Who has a better reputation, Israel or Iran:*

*74.8% vote Israel!

*


----------



## rylah (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 2, 2022)

Great news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						WATCH: Saudis No Longer Support Palestinian Cause – Here’s Why | United with Israel
					

Saudis are insulted by Palestinian support for rival Iran and Houthis.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Feb 2, 2022)

Notice how he directly referenced antisemitic statements by *CAIR’s Zahra Billoo* and *Rep. Ilhan*
* Omar*. Professor Antepli is not afraid to call things as they are.









						Muslim Duke Professor To His Fellow US Muslims: We Have an Antisemitism Problem
					

Unlike some other so-called interfaith leaders who are wolves in sheep's clothing, Abdullah T. Antepli is the real deal.




					www.israellycool.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 2, 2022)

The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​





While Western liberals and the U.N. Human Rights Council double down in their determination to demonize, delegitimize and destroy Israel, support for that beleaguered country is coming from a surprising direction.

In 2020, people were startled by the Abraham Accords between Israel and the United Arab Emirates. Hope was kindled that this unprecedented linkage might herald an end to the century-old Arab war against the Jewish state. Now there are signs of a new and related phenomenon: the emergence of Arab Zionists.

In the _Jewish Chronicle_, Jonathan Sacerdoti has reported that a number of Arab influencers, with hundreds of thousands of followers on social media, have emerged to promote Israel and support the Jews.

A Syrian blogger began a video begging the Israeli government to “occupy” the whole of Syria to save more lives. “The Golan Heights is the only area in Syria that hasn’t been destroyed and had its people killed,” he said.

Read further:








						The Emergence Of Arab Zionism? - TheJ.ca
					

As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.




					www.thej.ca


----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2022)

Einat Wilf - Arab Zionism and the Path to Peace​


----------



## rylah (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## MaryAnne11 (Feb 4, 2022)

Sunni Man said:


> The so called holocaust is just a zionist myth.  ...


That is absolutely not true, but I will say this,  Israel has taken advantage of the Holocaust to perpetrate massacres on the Palestinians.

Before you start with the insults, keep this in mind there are some of us still alive to remember.

But this brings up another question. Is Jewish a race or a religion?

Give me an answer after you read this link.





__





						The Myth of the Jewish Race | Lehigh University Press
					






					lupress.cas.lehigh.edu


----------



## rylah (Feb 4, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Al-Jazeera, the Qatari TV Empire host "The Opposite Direction"
> Faisal al-Qassem asked his 5.9 million followers in Arabic:*
> 
> *Who has a better reputation, Israel or Iran:*
> ...


*The Saudis Have Lost Their Empathy for the Palestinian Cause*​**


----------



## rylah (Feb 4, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lebanese Singer Elissa: ​Israel Being Our Enemy Is "the Biggest Lie we Have Been Living"​


----------



## rylah (Feb 4, 2022)

rylah said:


>











						Ally with Israel so you don’t fall like dominoes - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS
					

This post has been read 24971 times! THE U.S. is still waiting for Iranians to complete negotiations on a return to the nuclear agreement. Because Tehran is not about to abandon its intransigence, Washington will wait a long time, or until the Iranians find a new opportunity to blackmail the US...




					www.arabtimesonline.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)

*WHY are we the ones being insulted by the Palestinians?*

When they are happy, they curse the Gulf leaders and people. When they are angry, they use all of the defamatory and abusive words in their dictionary against us.

We, the Gulf nationals, overlook all that by sending them aid. We also participated in all the Arab wars for defending the right of the Palestinians for self-determination and the establishment of an independent state on the 1967 borders.

We are the only ones who rescued them in the year 1970 when they launched their war on Jordan. The late Sheikh Saad Al-Abdullah evacuated their leader Yasser Arafat from Amman. The Arabian Gulf states, led by the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, boycotted oil export to the Western countries during the 1973 war.

Furthermore, Riyadh presented two initiatives to solve the issue. Despite their support of Saddam Hussein’s invasion of Kuwait and their participation in acts of intimidation, abuse and killing against Kuwaiti citizens, the Gulf nationals especially Kuwaitis continued to support the Palestinians and their resistance factions.

They supported the late Jamal Abdul Nasser against us. They stood with Gaddafi when he hurled everything he had on the leaders of the Gulf. Their derision even reached the point that they wrote the names of the kings and princes of the Gulf countries on animals and marched with them at the forefront of their demonstrations.

All of this is just the tip of the iceberg of what the Gulf states and their people offered to the Palestinians, who were and still are ungrateful.

They stood with the Iranian Houthi aggressor against Saudi Arabia and the Gulf. They slandered and cursed the leaders and governments of the Gulf Cooperation Council countries because they did not mourn the assassination of the head of the terrorist snake Qasem Soleimani.

Didn’t Mahmoud al-Zahar refer our people as homosexuals for this reason, and Ismail Haniyeh launched an attack on them during which he used extremely vulgar talk against us in his eulogy?

This really makes everyone wonder – Did a few thousand dollars and a handful of Iranian missiles ignite such rage in them against us? How cheap are they?





*Read further:*








						Normalize, let insulters fend for themselves - ARAB TIMES - KUWAIT NEWS
					

This post has been read 158461 times! WHY are we the ones being insulted by the Palestinians? When they are happy, they curse the Gulf leaders and people. When they are angry, they use all of the defamatory and abusive words in their dictionary against us. We, the Gulf nationals, overlook all...




					www.arabtimesonline.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)

Emirates advances 2021 plan to invest $10 billion in Israel​




Start Up Nation Central, which connects Israeli high tech companies to investors and large companies throughout the world, has developed a special connection with the Emirates in the past year and the Emirati ambassador to Israel Mohammad al-Khaja works closely with the organization to promote joint initiatives.

The CEO of Start Up Nation Central, Avi Hasson, was part of the president’s delegation and told Israeli journalists that the investment of $10 billion is hugely significant, as the Emiratis use investment funds as a tool to express the strategic importance they place on relations with Israel. 










						Emirates advances 2021 plan to invest $10 billion in Israel
					

With a new Israeli government that is stable and committed to the Abraham Accords, the Emiratis are moving forward on their 2021 pledge to invest $10 billion in the country.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 8, 2022)

Wonderful News For Middle East Peace.








						WATCH: In Historic First, UAE Parliament Members Visit Knesset | United with Israel
					

The historic visit marks the first Emirati visit to the Israeli parliament.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 8, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)

After decades in which Anti-Zionism was a mainstay of the Arab world and at times the defining theme of Arab unity, some in the Arab world are breaking away and embracing Israel as a legitimate, and even indigenous, element in the region. This is happening at a time when Anti-Zionism, which seeps into antisemitism, is gripping some parts of the West. This development raises questions about the connection between Western Anti-Zionism and regional Middle Eastern realities.


----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Most Arabs have nothing but contempt for Palestinians.  Those that live in other Arab countries are often socially and economically disadvantaged.
> 
> Arab leaders are only interested in the Palestinians as cannon fodder against Israel.
> 
> I'm not surprised the Arab man on the street has had enough of their hijinks.


That's another lie.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 9, 2022)

surada said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > That's another lie.
> ...











						WATCH: Palestinians in Gaza Protest Hamas Abuse | United with Israel
					

Palestinians in Gaza have had enough of their corrupt and terror-obsessed leadership that doesn't do anything to better the lives of its people.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## surada (Feb 9, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> WATCH: Palestinians in Gaza Protest Hamas Abuse | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Palestinians in Gaza have had enough of their corrupt and terror-obsessed leadership that doesn't do anything to better the lives of its people.
> ...


You idiot, Hamas was created by Israel as a foil against the plo.


----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 9, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

__





						Sheba Medical Centre and Medcare Women & Children Hospital lead UAE - Israel collaboration
					

With first ever webinar to advance learning on Women's Health issues




					www.zawya.com


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

*

#Dalal_Abu_Amnain* the ugliest face of betrayal

This is the issue of Dalal and many other merchants of the Palestinian cause like her: "I hold Israeli citizenship and benefit from all the advantages of education, treatment, employment and others inside Israel, and then I sell my Palestinian identity to the Arabs, insult Israel, and do a boycott of the Arabs to sympathize with me and give me what is in the share.


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)

rylah said:


> After decades in which Anti-Zionism was a mainstay of the Arab world and at times the defining theme of Arab unity, some in the Arab world are breaking away and embracing Israel as a legitimate, and even indigenous, element in the region. This is happening at a time when Anti-Zionism, which seeps into antisemitism, is gripping some parts of the West. This development raises questions about the connection between Western Anti-Zionism and regional Middle Eastern realities.



Thousands of Iraqis want to reach Israel,
but not to "liberate Al-Aqsa", rather live in Israel.


----------



## rylah (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 11, 2022)

surada said:


> You idiot, Hamas was created by Israel as a foil against the plo.


You got some loose screws in your head.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 11, 2022)

More wonderful news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!








						IDF Officer to Be Permanently Stationed in Bahrain | United with Israel
					

IDF officer to be permanently stationed in Arab country for the first time.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## surada (Feb 12, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> You got some loose screws in your head.


Look it up. See wall street journal.


----------



## surada (Feb 12, 2022)

Bahr





MJB12741 said:


> More wonderful news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bahrain has always had a Jewish population.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 13, 2022)

surada said:


> Look it up. See wall street journal.


Hamas was not created by Israel.  It was created in opposition to the PLO.  I will however admit that was good news for Israel having Palestinians divided & fighting each other.  It's called Palestinian mentality.




__





						Fatah–Hamas conflict - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Most Arabs have nothing but contempt for Palestinians.  Those that live in other Arab countries are often socially and economically disadvantaged.
> 
> Arab leaders are only interested in the Palestinians as cannon fodder against Israel.
> 
> I'm not surprised the Arab man on the street has had enough of their hijinks.


Lesh believes all Jews to be Nazis who stole land from peaceful terrorists.


----------



## surada (Feb 13, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> Hamas was not created by Israel.  It was created in opposition to the PLO.  I will however admit that was good news for Israel having Palestinians divided & fighting each other.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ
					






					www.wsj.com


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2022)

surada said:


> How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A pay wall.
All it takes for Muslims to form a terrorist group is for Muslims to be born.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

surada said:


> How Israel Helped to Spawn Hamas - WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as a “Palestinian”. Made up term by terrorist Arafat.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> @Lesh believes all Jews to be Nazis who stole land from peaceful terrorists.


Nope...just you...and your fellow Zionists


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Nope...just you...and your fellow Zionists


I stole Land? Ha ha ahabahbahahahahahahaha

How so, midget? Tell me.


----------



## surada (Feb 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> A pay wall.
> All it takes for Muslims to form a terrorist group is for Muslims to be born.


The European refugees sought sanctuary in Palestine and proceeded to abuse the people who had lived there for thousands of years


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

State of Palestine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




STATE OF PALESTINE. Citizens OF that state are Palestinian regardless of your attempt to make them disappear


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I stole Land? Ha ha ahabahbahahahahahahaha
> 
> How so, midget? Tell me.


No idea but you support that theft


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2022)

surada said:


> The European refugees sought sanctuary in Palestine and proceeded to abuse the people who had lived there for thousands of years


The Sunnis and Shiites have been murdering each other for centuries, not to mention murdering non-Muslims, so you can stick your *The JOOS Are To Blame For All Problems in The Muslim World* up your ass.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> No idea but you support that theft


Winning land in a war where you were invaded isn’t theft. So you consider TX and Cali as stolen land, midget Lesh?


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

What cracks me up is that Azog and his butt boy Independent (if ever there were a misnomer) here barely say squat to or about the REAL anti-Semites on this board...and they are many and not disguised.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Most Arabs have nothing but contempt for Palestinians.  Those that live in other Arab countries are often socially and economically disadvantaged.
> 
> Arab leaders are only interested in the Palestinians as cannon fodder against Israel.
> 
> I'm not surprised the Arab man on the street has had enough of their hijinks.



It is true the Palestinians are very mixed, so then the tribal Arab countries never liked them.
But what does that have to do with anything?

The point is still that Israel is basically illegal immigrants stealing all the land.
Which is horrific.
That is never going to lead to any sort of civil society, and instead teaches that everyone should steal whatever they can.

Look at who got elected in Israel.
Menachem Begin was the criminal who gunned down the UN Moderator, Folke Bernadotte.
Any country that can elect a criminal like that is totally corrupt.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Winning land in a war where you were invaded isn’t theft.


According to International law it absolutely is


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> What cracks me up is that Azog and his butt boy Independent (if ever there were a misnomer) here barely say squat to or about the REAL anti-Semites on this board...and they are many and not disguised.


Other than JobB and The Black Boys, who else?
I think you're rather naive and have a lot to learn about how politicians work 24/7 manipulate us.


----------



## surada (Feb 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> The Sunnis and Shiites have been murdering each other for centuries, not to mention murdering non-Muslims, so you can stick your *The JOOS Are To Blame For All Problems in The Muslim World* up your ass.


No they haven't. Your ignorance is a lame attempt to justify Zionism.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> According to International law it absolutely is


When the Muslims give back what they stole from each other we can talk.
How about the Balkans?


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> Other than JobB and The Black Boys, who else?
> I think you're rather naive and have a lot to learn about how politicians work 24/7 manipulate us.


Rigby, LaDarious, Uncensored...many others.

You just ignore it because they are Trumpers (with the exception of Rigby who is a Kremlin stooge)


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2022)

surada said:


> No they haven't. Your ignorance is a lame attempt to justify Zionism.


Exactly the response I was expecting.


----------



## surada (Feb 13, 2022)

Re





Rigby5 said:


> It is true the Palestinians are very mixed, so then the tribal Arab countries never liked them.
> But what does that have to do with anything?
> 
> The point is still that Israel is basically illegal immigrants stealing all the land.
> ...


 Really? What Arab country did you live in?


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> *"There is a people returning to its promised land."*
> A Kuwaiti writer challenged the Arab states' longstanding solidarity against Israel Sunday in interview with Kuwait's Alrai TV channel, calling the Jewish state "independent and sovereign." "Like it or not, Israel is an independent and sovereign state," Abdullah Al-Hadlaq said. "It exists, and it has a seat at the United Nations, and most peace-loving and democratic countries recognize it." The countries that don't recognize Israel, Al-Hadlaq said, are "the countries of tyranny and oppression," citing North Korea as an example.



I will concede the fact the original crimes by Israel were 70 years ago, so we can't pass them on to their children.
But Israel is still committing new crimes daily, and clearly should not be occupying Jerusalem.
So there are new crimes the new Israelis must bear the guilt for.

Anyone who thinks they are the Chosen People with a Promised Land is insane and dangerous.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Rigby, LaDarious, Uncensored...many others.
> 
> You just ignore it because they are Trumpers (with the exception of Rigby who is a Kremlin stooge)


I have most of them on *Ignore*.


----------



## surada (Feb 13, 2022)

You 





Indeependent said:


> Exactly the response I was expecting.


 Did you object when the Nazis took your property and civil rights?


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> I have most of them on *Ignore*.


That makes it so much easier than standing up to them huh

Fucking coward


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

harmonica said:


> the Arabs know the Pals are jackasses as I've linked in many other threads
> ...Nasser just went anti-Israel mainly to prop himself up as the leader of the Arabs
> 
> 
> ...



Does not matter what Palestinians are like at all, they still are the legal owners and the Zionists the illegal immigrants.

Hitler was right about Zionists being disloyal to Germany.
He was just wrong in suspecting all Jews and what to do about it.


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2022)

surada said:


> You
> Did you object when the Nazis took your property and civil rights?


You mean the Jews that wanted to be good Germans?
You mean the Jews that fought proudly for Germany in WWI?
You mean the businesses and assets that the Jews had earned and didn't use that wealth to leave Germany?

How stupid are you to compare?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> What cracks me up is that Azog and his butt boy Independent (if ever there were a misnomer) here barely say squat to or about the REAL anti-Semites on this board...and they are many and not disguised.


You are the real Antisemite. Who do you consider real antisemites, midget Lesh?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> That makes it so much easier than standing up to them huh
> 
> Fucking coward


They are idiots.
The more you are here, the dumber you get.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Does not matter what Palestinians are like at all, they still are the legal owners and the Zionists the illegal immigrants.
> 
> *Hitler was right about Zionists being disloyal to Germany.
> He was just wrong in suspecting all Jews and what to do about it.*


Russia IS an anti-Semitic nation...and Putin is an anti-Semitic dictator

THIS clown is a Kremlin stooge and should be roundly ignored.

Hitler was "right" about virtually NOTHING


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Does not matter what Palestinians are like at all, they still are the legal owners and the Zionists the illegal immigrants.
> 
> Hitler was right about Zionists being disloyal to Germany.
> He was just wrong in suspecting all Jews and what to do about it.


Who legally owns TX and Cali?


----------



## Indeependent (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Russia IS an anti-Semitic nation...and Putin is an anti-Semitic dictator
> 
> THIS clown is a Kremlin stooge and should be roundly ignored.
> 
> Hitler was "right" about virtually NOTHING


Russia is an Atheistic nation.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Russia IS an anti-Semitic nation...and Putin is an anti-Semitic dictator
> 
> THIS clown is a Kremlin stooge and should be roundly ignored.
> 
> Hitler was "right" about virtually NOTHING


Putin’s BFF is Roman Abramovich, a Jew. You’re an idiot, midget Lesh.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

member said:


> Why Sunniman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The point of calling the Hocolcaust fake is not to say it did not happen, but that the main point of Nazi anger and abuse was against unions, socialists, Slavs, Gypsies, etc., and that Jews were WAY DOWN on the list.  For example, 35 million Slavs were killed in WWII.
Not only did 9 million Jews survive under Nazi rule, but over 100,000 Jews served in the Wehrmacht during WWII.
So the usually preconceptions being passed as WWII history of the Holocaust, are totally false.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Putin’s BFF is Roman Abramovich, a Jew. You’re an idiot, midget Lesh.


Putin as no friends...just as a mafia Don has no friends.

If Abramovich is currently "in favor" that status lasts as long as he is useful to Vlad


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> The point of calling the Hocolcaust fake is not to say it did not happen, but that the main point of Nazi anger and abuse was against unions, socialists, Slavs, Gypsies, etc., and that Jews were WAY DOWN on the list.  For example, 35 million Slavs were killed in WWII.
> Not only did 9 million Jews survive under Nazi rule, but over 100,000 Jews served in the Wehrmacht during WWII.
> So the usually preconceptions being passed as WWII history of the Holocaust, are totally false.


HERE is your anti-semite Azog


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Winning land in a war where you were invaded isn’t theft. So you consider TX and Cali as stolen land, midget Lesh?



Wrong.
Invading is criminal theft, always.
TX and CA were purchased, not invaded.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

High-profile antisemitic voices have included several Russian Communist public figures such as Nikolai Kondratenko, a former governor of Krasnodar Krai. He claimed the Kremlin was controlled by Jews and Zionists, to blame for the demise of the Communist Party, the Chechen conflict and other problems. He formed an alliance with local Cossacks and was said to believe that an international Jewish conspiracy rules the world.[5] Other high-profile figures have included deputies of the State Duma from the CPRF such as Albert Makashov and Viktor Ilyukhin. In November 1998 the State Duma considered and rejected a measure to denounce Makashov. In late December 1998 Gennady Zyuganov, leader of the Russian Communist Party, was under pressure to publicly censure the bigoted statements of his comrades and did indeed denounce antisemitism, but at the same time labeled Zionism "a blood relative of fascism".[6]

Since the mid-2000s incorporation of antisemitic discourse into the platforms and speeches of nationalist political movements in Russia has been reported by human rights monitors in Russia as well as in the press. Antisemitic slogans and rhetoric in public demonstrations are frequently reported, most of them attributed to nationalist parties and political groups such as "Rusoslav Orthodox". Member of Duma Vladimir Zhirinovsky is known for antisemitic speeches.[1]

In 2001, 98 United States Senators penned a letter to President Putin, expressing concern about popular antisemitism, radical extremists (such as former Klansman and Grand Wizard David Duke) in the Russian Federation.[7]

In January 2005 a group of twenty members of the Duma published a statement accusing Jews of being anti-Christian, inhumane, committing ritual murder and that "the entire democratic world today is under the financial and political control of international Jewry".[1]

On June 9, 2005, Russian Orthodox Patriarch Alexei II addressed the international conference of the Organization for Security and Co-operation in Europe in Cordoba, Spain, to declare that the Russian Orthodox Church shares concerns over "incidents of antisemitism, xenophobia and other forms of racism". He described antisemitism, as "one of the more radical expression of misanthropy and racism", and said its perpetrators included “public figures, publicists, and the leaders of radical organizations".[8]

For example, the February 23, 2006 rally celebrating “Defenders of the Fatherland Day”, a yearly tribute to war veterans, according to the newspaper Kommersant, marchers flourished signs with messages including "Zhids! Stop drinking Russian blood!", “White State!", and "Russian Government for Russia".[9]


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

Is Vladimir Putin an anti-Semite or philo-Semite? Depends on his agenda
					

***




					www.haaretz.com


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

surada said:


> Re
> Really? What Arab country did you live in?



No personal experience, but the only countries that responded to the massacre of Palestinian villages by the Zionists, were the countries equally oppressed by foreign imperialism in the past, like Egypt, Jordan, and Syria.
The Countries that could have and should have responded to the plight of the Palestinians, like Saudi Arabia and Iran, could have cared less.
They totally ignored the situation.
And even Egypt, Jordan, and Syria did very little to help the Palestinians.
They tended to look at the Palestinians as troublesome instead of as fellow Arabs they should have helped more.

These other countries should never have allowed the US to control the UN Security Council and be able to create Israel out of thin air.
It was the worst abuse of power I have seen in a long time.
Direct violation of the Treaty of San Remo and Treaty of Sevres.


----------



## surada (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> No personal experience, but the only countries that responded to the massacre of Palestinian villages by the Zionists, were the countries equally oppressed by foreign imperialism in the past, like Egypt, Jordan, and Syria.
> The Countries that could have and should have responded to the plight of the Palestinians, like Saudi Arabia and Iran, could have cared less.
> They totally ignored the situation.
> And even Egypt, Jordan, and Syria did very little to help the Palestinians.
> ...


Why do you think the Saudis have supported the Palestinians for 70 years?


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> No idea but you support that theft


The only "theft" is that by the Palestinians with no titles or deeds whatsoever for the land they stole.


----------



## surada (Feb 13, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> The only "theft" is that by the Palestinians with no titles or deeds whatsoever for the land they stole.


The European Jews didn't have any deeds either.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> HERE is your anti-semite Azog



Wong on all counts.
First of all, the word "Semite" is a proper noun that has to always be capitalized.
Second is that not only am I Jewish, but the word "anti-Semitic" does not refer to Jews, but to ALL ARABS.
You are guilty of cultural appropriation, trying to steal the word "Semitic" from all Arabs, and trying to claim it only for Jews.


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Does not matter what Palestinians are like at all, they still are the legal owners and the Zionists the illegal immigrants.
> 
> Hitler was right about Zionists being disloyal to Germany.
> He was just wrong in suspecting all Jews and what to do about it.


HUH?  Palestinians are "legal owners"?  And here I actually believed they had no titles or deeds whatsoever to the land they stole.  Amazing what we can learn here.  Please excuse me while I go tell my neighbors what I just learned.


----------



## surada (Feb 13, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> HUH?  Palestinians are "legal owners"?  And here I actually believed they had no titles or deeds whatsoever to the land they stole.  Amazing what we can learn here.  Please excuse me while I go tell my neighbors what I just learned.


The Jewish refugees didn't have deeds either.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> The only "theft" is that by the Palestinians with no titles or deeds whatsoever for the land they stole.



That's a lie.
All the land in Palestine was recorded as belonging to Palestinians or common pasture land before the Zionist invasion.
The Ottoman Empire had it entirely surveyed and documented.
The only theft is by Zionists who only purchased less than 1% of the land they illegally occupy.
And even that was illegally purchased by paying Turks and not the real Palestinian owners.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> HUH?  Palestinians are "legal owners"?  And here I actually believed they had no titles or deeds whatsoever to the land they stole.  Amazing what we can learn here.  Please excuse me while I go tell my neighbors what I just learned.



Liar.
The Palestinian ownership is well documented.
The British verified it even after the Turks conceded it.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

surada said:


> The European Jews didn't have any deeds either.


I'd advise you to be careful about agreeing with anything that Kremlin stooge says


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

rylah said:


>



Always again, whenever a single group is so arrogant and criminal as to claim a whole country that is not theirs.
Any honest person would instead admit that an attempt to make an exclusive country is totally illegal and immoral.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> *
> 
> #Dalal_Abu_Amnain* the ugliest face of betrayal
> 
> This is the issue of Dalal and many other merchants of the Palestinian cause like her: "I hold Israeli citizenship and benefit from all the advantages of education, treatment, employment and others inside Israel, and then I sell my Palestinian identity to the Arabs, insult Israel, and do a boycott of the Arabs to sympathize with me and give me what is in the share.



Liar.
Palestinians have never been free.
The British abused them and now the immigrant Zionists abuse them.
The problem is the Palestinians never had enough weapons to defend themselves.
Palestine was created by the Treaty of San Remo and Treaty of Sevres in 1920, so there is no way for the UN to legally give over half of Palestine to illegal immigrant Zionists.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> Thousands of Iraqis want to reach Israel,
> but not to "liberate Al-Aqsa", rather live in Israel.



And when ancient Rome ruled, everyone wanted to live in ancient Rome as well.
Nothing to do with ancient Rome being honest, just the only place ancient Rome would not invade and steal from.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

rylah said:


>



So Israel pays off some traitors?
How does that prove Israel is not murdering and stealing from other Arabs?
The census data proves Israel is just a total lie.
They are almost all illegal immigrants.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> More wonderful news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peace requires justice, which then would preclude Israeli.
You can't allow narcissists to just claim to be the Chosen People taking their Promised Land.
That as criminal as anyone could possibly get.
Any real country has to be based on generic values, like the inherent rights of ALL people, not just one culture.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> Hamas was not created by Israel.  It was created in opposition to the PLO.  I will however admit that was good news for Israel having Palestinians divided & fighting each other.  It's called Palestinian mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wrong.
Israel has bribed the PLO, thus creating Hamas through desperation.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lesh believes all Jews to be Nazis who stole land from peaceful terrorists.



Since many Jews do not at all support Israel, then all Jews must not be Nazis.
But most Israelis must be Nazis, or else they would not have been supporting genocide.

Arabs can't be guilty of terrorism because they are acting in defense.
Only aggressors like Zionists can be terrorists.
Terrorism means to use deadly extortion to steal what is not yours.
And Arabs can't be terrorists since they just want to keep what is theirs.
They have a right to use any and all means in order to do so.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

Indeependent said:


> A pay wall.
> All it takes for Muslims to form a terrorist group is for Muslims to be born.



That is silly since Moslems do not abuse Jews.
It is only Jews who abuse everyone else.

But it is interesting to notice the racist attempt to convolute religion with race.


----------



## Rigby5 (Feb 13, 2022)

surada said:


> Why do you think the Saudis have supported the Palestinians for 70 years?



Money?


----------



## surada (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Money?


Yes


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Always again, whenever a single group is so arrogant and criminal as to claim a whole country that is not theirs.
> Any honest person would instead admit that an attempt to make an exclusive country is totally illegal and immoral.


I take it you are damning the Vatican?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Since many Jews do not at all support Israel, then all Jews must not be Nazis.
> But most Israelis must be Nazis, or else they would not have been supporting genocide.
> 
> Arabs can't be guilty of terrorism because they are acting in defense.
> ...


You didn’t answer my question


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> Wrong.
> Invading is criminal theft, always.
> TX and CA were purchased, not invaded.


Nope. Won in the Mexican/American war.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Putin as no friends...just as a mafia Don has no friends.
> 
> If Abramovich is currently "in favor" that status lasts as long as he is useful to Vlad


You are an idiot midget


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Rigby5 said:


> The point of calling the Hocolcaust fake is not to say it did not happen, but that the main point of Nazi anger and abuse was against unions, socialists, Slavs, Gypsies, etc., and that Jews were WAY DOWN on the list.  For example, 35 million Slavs were killed in WWII.
> Not only did 9 million Jews survive under Nazi rule, but over 100,000 Jews served in the Wehrmacht during WWII.
> So the usually preconceptions being passed as WWII history of the Holocaust, are totally false.


The world you live in must be fantastic. So you believe Hitler didn’t do anything wrong in terms of his Genocide attempt?


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are an idiot midget


5-8 is a midget in your world


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> 5-8 is a midget in your world


Same height as my 14 yr old…daughter. You really are a stupid little man. She weighs 120lbs and you weigh 175 LMaO!!!!


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Same height as my 14 yr old…daughter. You really are a stupid little man. She weighs 120lbs and you weigh 175 LMaO!!!!


You are a very strange person troll...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> You are a very strange person troll...


You are a very short antisemitic asshole


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> You are a very short antisemitic asshole


Dope. 5-8 is AVERAGE

Hey what the fuck. You're wrong about everything else


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Dope. 5-8 is AVERAGE
> 
> Hey what the fuck. You're wrong about everything else


Average in 1930 maybe LMaO…


----------



## fncceo (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> According to International law



Then call an international cop.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Average in 1930 maybe LMaO…


Average height in America NOW is 5-9. Of course being 67 I have gotten slightly shorter.

I'm average and you are stupid...and getting stupider


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Average height in America NOW is 5-9. Of course being 67 I have gotten slightly shorter.
> 
> I'm average and you are stupid...and getting stupider


Guess when you wear your high heels you’re average. People don’t shrink at 67. My dad is 71 and he hasn’t shrunk. Dumbass.


----------



## Lesh (Feb 13, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Guess when you wear your high heels you’re average. People don’t shrink at 67. My dad is 71 and he hasn’t shrunk. Dumbass.


Whatever.

Find someone else to troll Nazi


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Feb 13, 2022)

Lesh said:


> Whatever.
> 
> Find someone else to troll Nazi


Midgets are off limits now?


----------



## MJB12741 (Feb 15, 2022)

Bennett’s Surprise Visit to Bahrain Sends Message to Iran | United with Israel
					

Surprise visit is first by an Israeli prime minister to Bahrain.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 4, 2022)

Saudi Crown prince says Israel 'potential ally'
					

Saudi Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman called Israel a "potential ally" and said in a wide-ranging interview published on Thursday that he wants to "work it out" with Iran




					www.france24.com


----------



## surada (Mar 4, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> Bennett’s Surprise Visit to Bahrain Sends Message to Iran | United with Israel
> 
> 
> Surprise visit is first by an Israeli prime minister to Bahrain.
> ...


Jewish families in Bahrain are prominent merchants... Particularly in the jewelry business.


----------



## rylah (Mar 6, 2022)

surada said:


> Jewish families in Bahrain are prominent merchants... Particularly in the jewelry business.



Wikipedia says there're about 40 Jews in Bahrain,
how many families do you figure it makes?

On the same topic -








						Report: Bahraini King Opposes BDS, Allows Visits to Israel - Hamodia.com
					

Bahrain’s King Hamad bin Isa al Khalifa has told the head of the Simon Wiesenthal Center that he is against boycotts of Israel and Bahrainis are permitted



					hamodia.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 6, 2022)

*Maccabi Haifa club to sign sponsorship agreement with Emirati 'Etihad Airways' *


----------



## rylah (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 7, 2022)

*Moroccan students rescued from Ukraine thank the Israeli embassy *


----------



## rylah (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 10, 2022)

Israel, Bahrain sign cooperation agreement in health, medical sector
					

Health Minister Nitzan Horowitz signed a program for cooperation in the health sector during a visit to Bahrain.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## surada (Mar 10, 2022)

rylah said:


> Wikipedia says there're about 40 Jews in Bahrain,
> how many families do you figure it makes?
> 
> On the same topic -
> ...


That sounds about right. Several families I think. One of the daughters is a lawyer and their ambassador to the UK. I'm not sure where she's an ambassador actually. I can't remember
They are also big in pearls. I think they have been there forever, but their numbers have waxed and waned. I think there were more than a thousand before 1948. I'll have to check my memory on this


----------



## Sixties Fan (Mar 10, 2022)

surada said:


> That sounds about right. Several families I think. One of the daughters is a lawyer and their ambassador to the UK. I'm not sure where she's an ambassador actually. I can't remember
> They are also big in pearls. I think they have been there forever, but their numbers have waxed and waned. I think there were more than a thousand before 1948. I'll have to check my memory on this



According to Talmudic references, Jews have lived in Bahrain since ancient times. It was also recorded in Arabicsources that Jews lived in Hajar, the capital of Bahrain, in 630 C.E. and refused to convert to Islam when Muhammad sent an army to occupy the territory.

Before the establishment of the State of Israel, nearly 600 Jews lived in Bahrain. In fact, in the 1930’s and 1940’s, there were so many Jewish-owned businesses along Al-Mutanabi Road that it was called “Jews’ Street” and all the shops would close for the Jewish Sabbath. Things changed with the birth of the Jewish State. Anti-Semitic riots erupted and the synagogue was burned down. In 1947, many Jews immigrated to Israel after several anti-Semitic attacks on the Jewish community. In 1948, many Muslims foreigners came into Bahrain and initiated massive protests over the creation of Israel; it was these foreigners, and not the Bahrainis, who caused the destruction of the local synagogue and several Jewish homes. Many Jewish families hid from the conflict in Bahraini Muslim homes, until things settled down. Nevertheless, after a few years, most of the Jewish community left Bahrain for the United States or England. By the 1960s, about 200 to 300 Jews remained in Bahrain, but once riots broke out again following the Six Day War in 1967, virtually the entire Jewish community left the country.

The Jewish community in Bahrain has no rabbi, so religious ceremonies are conducted abroad. The last Jewish funeral in Bahrain was in 2001, and the community barely managed to get a minyan. On religious holidays, services are conducted in a congregant’s home. According to Houda Ezra Nonoo, “We keep Rosh Hashanahand Passover and the other holidays in our homes. When my son had his Bar Mitzvah, I flew a rabbi over from London for it.” There are no yeshivas or Jewish schools in Bahrain so all Jewish education takes place in the home. Furthermore, children are sent to one of three schools: public school, Catholic school, or private “American” school. The majority of Jewish boys were sent to public school, where much of the religious education was centered on the Koran. The majority of Jewish families sent their daughters to the American school. Most of the Jewish families of Bahrain do not believe that boys and girls should be educated together. Today, most of the Jews who remain in Bahrain are single, as there are so few Jews in Bahrain and Jews and Arabs rarely intermarry.

According to community members, there were between 36 and 40 Jewish citizens (six families) in the country. There were no reports of anti-Semitic acts according to the State Department.





__





						Bahrain Virtual Jewish History Tour
					

Encyclopedia of Jewish and Israeli history, politics and culture, with biographies, statistics, articles and documents on topics from anti-Semitism to Zionism.




					www.jewishvirtuallibrary.org


----------



## rylah (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## surada (Mar 23, 2022)

Sixties Fan said:


> According to Talmudic references, Jews have lived in Bahrain since ancient times. It was also recorded in Arabicsources that Jews lived in Hajar, the capital of Bahrain, in 630 C.E. and refused to convert to Islam when Muhammad sent an army to occupy the territory.
> 
> Before the establishment of the State of Israel, nearly 600 Jews lived in Bahrain. In fact, in the 1930’s and 1940’s, there were so many Jewish-owned businesses along Al-Mutanabi Road that it was called “Jews’ Street” and all the shops would close for the Jewish Sabbath. Things changed with the birth of the Jewish State. Anti-Semitic riots erupted and the synagogue was burned down. In 1947, many Jews immigrated to Israel after several anti-Semitic attacks on the Jewish community. In 1948, many Muslims foreigners came into Bahrain and initiated massive protests over the creation of Israel; it was these foreigners, and not the Bahrainis, who caused the destruction of the local synagogue and several Jewish homes. Many Jewish families hid from the conflict in Bahraini Muslim homes, until things settled down. Nevertheless, after a few years, most of the Jewish community left Bahrain for the United States or England. By the 1960s, about 200 to 300 Jews remained in Bahrain, but once riots broke out again following the Six Day War in 1967, virtually the entire Jewish community left the country.
> 
> ...


Israel's surprise attack on Egypt caused a lot of trouble in Bahrain and Al Hasa.


----------



## rylah (Mar 24, 2022)

Bennett in Egypt for first-ever trilateral summit​







Prime Minister Naftali Bennett was in Egypt on Monday for the first-ever trilateral summit of Israeli, Egyptian and Emirati leaders, an Egyptian official told The Times of Israel, confirming the premier’s unannounced visit to the Sinai resort town of Sharm el-Sheikh.

Bennett first met with Egyptian President Abdel-Fattah el-Sissi shortly after arriving in the city, the official said. The Prime Minister’s Office has yet to comment on the trip, which comes days after Israel announced the inauguration of a new flight route between Ben Gurion Airport and Sharm el-Sheikh.

Flights are expected to start as early as next month, during the week of the Passover holiday. The news was widely covered by Israeli media, though it was barely mentioned in the Egyptian press.

Bennett last met with Sissi in September, in what was the first such summit between Israeli and Egyptian leaders in more than a decade. The premier met with UAE Crown Prince Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan in December, when he made the first-ever visit by an Israeli prime minister to the Gulf country.

Read more -








						Bennett in Egypt for first-ever trilateral summit with Sissi and UAE crown prince
					

PM flies to Sharm el-Sheikh for unannounced visit, as US nears signing of Iran nuclear deal -- a move generally supported by Cairo and Abu Dhabi, but opposed by Jerusalem




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Mar 24, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## surada (Mar 29, 2022)

rylah said:


>


The Zionists have been saying for decades that the Arabs don't care about the Palestinians. Typical lies.


----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)

surada said:


> The Zionists have been saying for decades that the Arabs don't care about the Palestinians. Typical lies.



And now themselves turn into Zionists...

As they say in French: _"Shwayah shwayah ya'habibti"_


----------



## surada (Mar 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> And now they themselves turn Zionist...
> 
> As they said in French : _"Shwayah shwayah ya'habibti"_


Lolol. Dream on. The Saudi peace initiative guaranteed Israel's security and offered recognition, diplomatic and economic relations in 2003.


----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)

surada said:


> Lolol. Dream on. The Saudi peace initiative guaranteed Israel's security and offered recognition, diplomatic and economic relations in 2003.



Will they also be sending cats to guard our milk?


----------



## surada (Mar 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> Sure, will they also be sending cats to guard the milk?


The Zionists "suddenly" want to do business with the Arab states after 100 years of abusing and killing their Arab neighbors. Says a lot about you.


----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)

surada said:


> The Zionists "suddenly" want to do business with the Arab states after 100 years of abusing and killing their Arab neighbors. Says a lot about you.



Indeed,
say A LOT...









						Saudi Lawyer Claims Al Aqsa Mosque Is In Saudi Arabia, Not Jerusalem
					

Rabat - Saudi lawyer Oussama Yemani made controversial remarks, claiming that Al Aqsa Mosque is not




					www.moroccoworldnews.com


----------



## surada (Mar 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> Indeed,
> say A LOT...
> 
> 
> ...


One lawyer is ridiculous.


----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)

Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
* since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*






According to the Palestinian Ministry of Finance, Arab financial aid and grants for the Palestinian budget decreased by 81.6% during the first eight months of the year. This year, according to the ministry, the total grants and aid amounted to 132.3 million Israeli shekels ($39.2 million) from the beginning of the year until late August compared to 716 million shekels ($212 million) during the same period last year.

Remarkably, the Saudi support declined by 77.2% according to the ministry, as the total support since the beginning of this year amounted to 107 million shekels ($31.7 million), compared to $130 million last year. Meanwhile, Algeria has not provided any financial aid since the beginning of this year.














						Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians
					

Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year, exacerbating the financial crisis facing the PA.




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## surada (Mar 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
> * since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> ...


What do the Saudis say?


----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
> * since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> _"Is this how a state like Israel is classified as an enemy?
> 
> No, by Allah, never.
> Our common enemy is two,
> ...


Thousands of Jews lived in Iran for 2500 years and by all accounts they prospered. There's also the fact that Israel bought all it's oil from Iran for decades.


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> Thousands of Jews lived in Iran for 2500 years and by all accounts they prospered. There's also the fact that Israel bought all it's oil from Iran for decades.



Jews prosper everywhere in any conditions.
And now there's an Israeli-Arab alliance against Iran...


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> Jews prosper everywhere in any conditions.
> And now there's an Israeli-Arab alliance against Iran...


If Israel still wants a war with Iran, I hope they leave the Arabs and US out of it.


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)

surada said:


> If Israel still wants a war with Iran, I hope they leave the Arabs and US out of it.



It takes two to tango,
war in the Middle East is a constant reality,
Israelis prefer to leverage it against their adversaries.
And as we see Arabs are losing interest in Pan-Arab Levant.

Does alliance between Israelis and Arab states endanger your narrative?


----------



## surada (Apr 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> It takes two to tango,
> war in the Middle East is a constant reality,
> Israelis prefer to leverage it against their adversaries.
> H
> Does alliance between Israelis and Arab states endanger your narrative?


Nope. Israel has been threatening to bomb Iran every quarter since 1994. Why don't they just go ahead? The Arabs and US don't want a war.


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)

_"Is this how a state like Israel is classified as an enemy?_

_No, by Allah, never. 
Our common enemies are two, 
the Iranians and the Palestinians._

_It's time to kick"_


----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 5, 2022)

rylah said:


> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
> * since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)

"Imagine trying to respond to the Jews by trying to burn and destroy the tomb of the Prophet Joseph, because the Jews sanctify his place of burial! twitter.com/shehabagency/s…"


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)

Hamas slams Bahrain, Turkey for condemning Tel Aviv attack
					

Hamas spokesperson Hazem Qassem denounced Bahrain and Turkey




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Indeependent (Apr 11, 2022)

surada said:


> Nope. Israel has been threatening to bomb Iran every quarter since 1994. Why don't they just go ahead? The Arabs and US don't want a war.


Unlike Muslims, Jews don't commit mass murder.


----------



## rylah (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 11, 2022)

Israel Lands $700 Million Trade Agreement with Arab Ally | United with Israel
					

Israel and the United Arab Emirates finalized details for a massive free trade agreement worth hundreds of millions of dollars that builds on the Mideast allies' 2020 peace accords.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2022)

rylah said:


>



*Muslim-Arab reactions to Palestinians destroying
the tomb of prophet Joseph A"H (again)*


----------



## rylah (Apr 12, 2022)

American-Palestinian model Gigi Hadid faced criticism from social media users on Saturday after posting an Instagram story where she denounced the terror attack that took the lives of three Israelis on Dizengoff Street Thursday night.​
Read more -








						Gigi Hadid faces criticism after denouncing terror attack in Tel Aviv
					

"Innocent Israelis don't deserve to die," Hadid wrote in an Instagram story post.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 13, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​While Western liberals and the U.N. Human Rights Council double down in their determination to demonize, delegitimize and destroy Israel, support for that beleaguered country is coming from a surprising direction.
> 
> In 2020, people were startled by the Abraham Accords between Israel and the United Arab Emirates. Hope was kindled that this unprecedented linkage might herald an end to the century-old Arab war against the Jewish state. Now there are signs of a new and related phenomenon: the emergence of Arab Zionists.
> 
> ...





rylah said:


> *Muslim-Arab reactions to Palestinians destroying
> the tomb of prophet Joseph A"H (again)*


----------



## rylah (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 17, 2022)

Emirati planes to take part in Independence Day flyover​
Aircraft from Wizz Air Abu Dhabi and Etihad are expected to take part in a special flyover on Independence Day this year alongside planes from Israeli airlines El 'Al, Israir, Arki'a, CAL and Ayit. The flyover, titled the Peace Fly-by 2022, is being organized by the Israel Air Line Pilots Association. The association stated that more details will be published soon.









						In first, UAE to participate in Israel's Independence Day flyby
					

Israel Air Line Pilots Association says 2 Emirati companies - Etihad Airways and Wizz Air Abu Dhabi - and all the Israeli civil airlines will take part in May 5 aerial exhibition




					www.ynetnews.com


----------



## rylah (Apr 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
> * since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> ...



*"Allah exempt us, from those
 who desecrate the houses of holy"*

**


----------



## rylah (Apr 18, 2022)

rylah said:


>


----------



## rylah (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 18, 2022)

"I remember in my childhood in Damascus,
how people used to respect mosques and their sanctity:
taking off their shoes and behaving modestly and reverence.

What we see by Palestinian rioters in the holy month of Ramadan:
walking in shoes, playing soccer, and throwing stones, is not only complete desecration
of the sanctity of mosques, but desecration of them and what they claimed to represent."



"They have nothing in common with the mosque,
as much as with anything they aim for.

Is the Palestinian worthy of support?
Today in the Arab media they transmitted another
false narrative and did not address what happened inside the mosque"


----------



## rylah (Apr 18, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Muslim-Arab reactions to Palestinians destroying
> the tomb of prophet Joseph A"H (again)*





rylah said:


> *"Allah exempt us, from those
> who desecrate the houses of holy"*
> 
> **


----------



## rylah (Apr 19, 2022)

*Criticism in Arab society against al-Aqsa rioters:
"They are the ones who destroy the mosque"*

Along with the condemnations of Israel following the violence at the Temple Mount,
in the Arab society and in the Arab world, other voices are also heard -
after the pictures revealed the destruction, and the piles of stones
in the mosque, dancing inside it and playing football.









Resident of the Galilee triangle: "Those who destroy are the vandals in masks"

'Abed Masarwa, a resident of Wadi 'Ara,: "I always pray at the blessed al-Aqsa Mosque and love this place, but I reject the vandals actions that causing the closure of the mosque during the clashes. Because their behavior is suspicious, as if they want to cause problems by force, which leads problems to all worshipers. He said, "We want to pray quietly, without the groups that chose to confront the police knowing that these actions will adversely affect all worshipers."

Emiraties twitte: "Hamas trades in religion, they are the ones destroying Al-Aqsa"

Saudi cartoonist: "they are turning al-Aqsa into an amusement park"


----------



## rylah (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 19, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Criticism in Arab society against al-Aqsa rioters:
> "They are the ones who destroy the mosque"*
> 
> Along with the condemnations of Israel following the violence at the Temple Mount,
> ...


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2022)

rylah said:


> After decades in which Anti-Zionism was a mainstay of the Arab world and at times the defining theme of Arab unity, some in the Arab world are breaking away and embracing Israel as a legitimate, and even indigenous, element in the region. This is happening at a time when Anti-Zionism, which seeps into antisemitism, is gripping some parts of the West. This development raises questions about the connection between Western Anti-Zionism and regional Middle Eastern realities.



A reminder -


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Muslim-Arab reactions to Palestinians destroying
> the tomb of prophet Joseph A"H (again)*


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2022)

Inshallah...


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Criticism in Arab society against al-Aqsa rioters:
> "They are the ones who destroy the mosque"*
> 
> Along with the condemnations of Israel following the violence at the Temple Mount,
> ...


----------



## rylah (Apr 20, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rylah said:


> *Muslim-Arab reactions to Palestinians destroying
> the tomb of prophet Joseph A"H (again)*


----------



## MJB12741 (Apr 20, 2022)

This I do not understand.  The Arab countries treat the Palestinians like worthless garbage, cut off aid to them, both human & financial, & refuse them reentry to their indigenous homelands.  King Hussein's Black September even massacred around 20,000 Palestinians.  And has anyone ever heard a single complaint from a Palestinian or Palestinian supporter?
Israel makes peace offerings to the Palestinians, concedes land to them & saves Palestinian lives in Israeli hospitals,  And Israel is the wicked villain who's people the Palestinians want to kill.  What better example of the Palestinian mentality Israel has to deal with?


----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 2, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 4, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 4, 2022)

rylah said:


> Saudis, Arab states drastically reduce aid to Palestinians​*Arab grants and financial aid to the Palestinian Authority (PA) have decreased*
> * since the beginning of this year by more than 81% compared to last year.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rylah (May 4, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​
> 
> While Western liberals and the U.N. Human Rights Council double down in their determination to demonize, delegitimize and destroy Israel, support for that beleaguered country is coming from a surprising direction.
> 
> ...


**


----------



## rylah (May 9, 2022)




----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

fncceo said:


> Most Arabs have nothing but contempt for Palestinians.  Those that live in other Arab countries are often socially and economically disadvantaged.
> 
> Arab leaders are only interested in the Palestinians as cannon fodder against Israel.
> 
> I'm not surprised the Arab man on the street has had enough of their hijinks.


The Arabs have always supported the Palestinians. The claim that the Arabs hold them in contempt is an Israeli invention.


----------



## surada (May 9, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> How do you like that?  I had no idea the Arabs in Arab countries love & support the Palestinians.  Amazing what we can learn from the fine brain of Sunni Man. Lol!


Do you talk to people in Arab countries?


----------



## rylah (May 11, 2022)

surada said:


> The Arabs have always supported the Palestinians. The claim that the Arabs hold them in contempt is an Israeli invention.



Like exploiting them for cheap propaganda to distract attention,
while keeping them in refugee camps without citizenship?

Or maybe like bragging on US forums about
_"having Palestinian servants in the 50's"_...?









						The Arab Apartheid No One Talks About
					

"Not all of the professions will be opened to Palestinians under the new decree...." — L'Orient Today, December 8, 2021. Palestinian refugees in Lebanon "are socially marginalized, have very limited civil, social, political and economic rights, including




					www.gatestoneinstitute.org


----------



## surada (May 11, 2022)

rylah said:


> Like exploiting them for cheap propaganda to distract attention,
> while keeping them in refugee camps without citizenship?
> 
> Or maybe like bragging on US forums about
> ...


The Palestinians didn't want citizenship. They wanted the right of return to their ancestral home.


----------



## rylah (May 11, 2022)

surada said:


> The Palestinians didn't want citizenship. They wanted the right of return to their ancestral home.



That's what Arab oligarchs said to those who cleaned their shoes?


----------



## rylah (May 11, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)

*Israel-Bahrain water sustainability cooperation can help avert a crisis*​
Recently I returned from an eco-water exploration journey of the second Arab state in the Middle East that recently signed normalization agreements with Israel – the Kingdom of Bahrain.

The Bahrain Embassy in Tel Aviv connected me to professionals and key officials in the kingdom who examine the ocean, water, and environment conservation. This enabled me to explore the kingdom in an environmentally focused manner, creating an unmediated encounter with key Bahrainis.

I learned firsthand about the historical water-cultural identity, which was lost in some ways to the average Bahraini. It became immediately apparent that the challenge to save the Dead Sea could create empathy with the locals on a deeper level, referring to Bahrain’s lost water treasures and resources which are in great need of protection and rehabilitation.

Read further -








						Israel-Bahrain water sustainability cooperation can help avert crisis
					

In the long run, a Middle East alliance for water sustainability can have a positive impact on saving the Dead Sea, which is lacking regional cooperation.




					www.jpost.com


----------



## rylah (May 12, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 13, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 15, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 16, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​
> While Western liberals and the U.N. Human Rights Council double down in their determination to demonize, delegitimize and destroy Israel, support for that beleaguered country is coming from a surprising direction.
> 
> In 2020, people were startled by the Abraham Accords between Israel and the United Arab Emirates. Hope was kindled that this unprecedented linkage might herald an end to the century-old Arab war against the Jewish state. Now there are signs of a new and related phenomenon: the emergence of Arab Zionists.
> ...











						Returning From Israel, Young Moroccans Hope to ‘Change Minds’ Back Home
					

Leaders of Tomorrow participants from Morocco visit the Hall of Names in Jerusalem’s Yad Vashem Holocaust memorial. Photo: Eli Yosefi …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah (May 19, 2022)

UAE’s Newly Elected Ruler Sees Iran, Islamists as Threat to Gulf Safe Haven
					

Abu Dhabi’s Crown Prince Sheikh Mohammed bin Zayed al-Nahyan arrives for a working lunch with French President Emmanuel Macron (not …




					www.algemeiner.com


----------



## rylah (May 22, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 27, 2022)

*Dozens already traveled to Saudi Arabia using Israeli passports*









						עשרות אנשי עסקים טסו לאחרונה לסעודיה עם דרכון ישראלי | בלעדי
					






					www.globes.co.il


----------



## rylah (May 27, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 27, 2022)




----------



## rylah (May 29, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2022)

*Saudi Arabia News site: Israeli submarine and boats surveilling Houthis*


----------



## rylah (Jun 9, 2022)

* Israelis to visit Qatar FIFA games*


----------



## rylah (Jun 12, 2022)

*Dubai to open trade office in Israel*


----------



## rylah (Jun 21, 2022)

*Al Jazeera against young Arabs | Nas Daily*


----------



## rylah (Jun 29, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​https://youtu.be/x0-dBk615Wg
> While Western liberals and the U.N. Human Rights Council double down in their determination to demonize, delegitimize and destroy Israel, support for that beleaguered country is coming from a surprising direction.
> 
> In 2020, people were startled by the Abraham Accords between Israel and the United Arab Emirates. Hope was kindled that this unprecedented linkage might herald an end to the century-old Arab war against the Jewish state. Now there are signs of a new and related phenomenon: the emergence of Arab Zionists.
> ...



*Moroccan Miss Universe shares her impressions from Israel

*


----------



## rylah (Jul 3, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Al Jazeera against young Arabs | Nas Daily*



Why do many ARAB COUNTRIES ban AL JAZEERA? | VisualPolitik​


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 4, 2022)

On Sunday night, while in a restaurant in Riyadh, a local young man sitting next to me asked me from where I was. "Israel," I replied. He laughed, and moved on. Shortly before leaving, he looked at me again and asked, "Israel, really?" I said "yes," to which he replied, "Wow, welcome. We welcome everyone here happily, from all religions."

Saudi Arabia was a pleasant surprise. Friendly. Happy. Not even mentioning Israel brought anyone down. I tested this on several cab drivers and market vendors. Some smiled and shook their head in disbelief or worry, others were curious and struck up a conversation. I wondered if any of them had ever met an Israeli before, or heard Hebrew, but no one made us feel unwelcome in the kingdom, home to the holiest sites of Islam, not even for a moment.



Yoav Limor in Saudi Arabia (Yoav Limor)


Everyone involved in the matter says that Israeli-Saudi ties will warm slowly, step by step, over an extended period of time. But my visit to Riyadh shows the profound change Saudi Arabia is experiencing at this time.

(full article online)



			https://www.israelhayom.com/2022/07/04/profound-change-in-saudi-arabia-could-bode-well-for-future-jerusalem-riyadh-ties/


----------



## rylah (Jul 11, 2022)

rylah said:


> The Emergence Of Arab Zionism?​As Arabs increasingly turn towards Israel and survival, the West continues in the opposite direction.​
> While Western liberals and the U.N. Human Rights Council double down in their determination to demonize, delegitimize and destroy Israel, support for that beleaguered country is coming from a surprising direction.
> 
> In 2020, people were startled by the Abraham Accords between Israel and the United Arab Emirates. Hope was kindled that this unprecedented linkage might herald an end to the century-old Arab war against the Jewish state. Now there are signs of a new and related phenomenon: the emergence of Arab Zionists.
> ...



The Shaping of a New Middle East - Episode 15​The Abraham Accords between Israel, the UAE, and Bahrain opened the door to a new era of cooperation and friendship. What are the roots? What are the pathways? What does the future hold? Join Russell F. Robinson in conversation with Omar Al Busaidy, CEO of Sharaka, U.S., and hear about this tremendous potential and how it’s unfolding.


----------



## rylah (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Jul 17, 2022)

*Intellectuals, journalists and social-media activists in Saudi Arabia directly criticize the Palestinians for not adopting a realistic policy conducive to resolving the conflict with Israel.*

Ahead of U.S. President Joe Biden’s planned visit to the Middle East mid-month, it appears that Saudi Arabia is setting the stage for closer relations with Israel.

According to a report by the Middle East Media Research Institute (MEMRI), intellectuals, journalists and social-media activists in Saudi Arabia have begun openly expressing a more tolerant and even positive attitude towards Israel. They see peace with Jerusalem as inevitable and vital to halting threats to the region by Iran, including a nuclear one.







Many have also directly criticized the Palestinians for not adopting a realistic policy conducive to resolving the conflict with Israel.

So says an article titled “The Fiqh [Jurisprudence] regarding _al-siyasa al-shar’iyya_ Shari’a-based Policy and the State of Israel,” by Dr. Khalid bin Muhammad Al-Yousuf, a senior lecturer on international law at the Imam Muhammad bin Saud Islamic University in Riyadh and the secretary-general of the university’s Supreme Council.

“We must examine these issues and [formulate] a new *jurisprudence* that addresses reality without deviating from the objectives and principles of the Islamic laws and while preserving the essence of Islam […],” he wrote.









						Saudi article calls for religious edict approving normalization with Israel
					

Intellectuals, journalists and social-media activists in Saudi Arabia directly criticize the Palestinians for not adopting a realistic policy conducive to resolving the conflict with Israel.




					www.jns.org


----------



## Hollie (Jul 19, 2022)

In apparent first, Israeli journalist visits Muslim holy city of Mecca
					

Channel 13's Gil Tamari broadcasts himself driving into the Saudi city, where non-Muslims are banned




					www.timesofisrael.com
				




An Israeli television reporter recently visited the holy Muslim city of Mecca, his network reported Monday, days after US President Joe Biden wrapped up a trip that included a direct flight from Israel to the coastal Saudi city of Jeddah.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Aug 8, 2022)

Iran is losing ground in the Middle East​




By Mudar Adnan Zahran

Islamic Jihad is directly controlled by Iran.  It is an Iranian faction and its members are called “Palestine’s Shiites” by rivals.​
Israel recently killed a military leader of the Iran-backed Islamic Jihad terror group in Gaza. Tayseer al-Jabari, who was killed by an Israeli airstrike on 5 August, was the key military commander for the said group and has been considered the group’s leader since 2019. The killing was the first step in what Israel named Operation Breaking Dawn to target Islamic Jihad operations and installations in Gaza.

The timing of the killing and the launch of the operation remains a mystery to some because the Islamic Jihad was not engaged in launching rockets against Israel at the time and the front with Gaza has been quiet since the last major confrontation in May of 2021.

Further, many, including some Israelis, are upping the ante by suggesting the said killing has “unnecessarily” provoked a confrontation. This argument embodies what is wrong with most analysts and so-called experts of the Middle East, they look at tactics and details and fail to see the bigger picture. To understand the bigger picture, one must examine the facts.


Continue reading -








						Breaking Dawn Analysis: Iran is losing ground in the Middle East
					

Islamic Jihad is directly controlled by Iran.  It is  an Iranian faction and its members are called “Palestine’s Shiites” by rivals. Op=ed.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## rylah (Aug 14, 2022)

Arab view is changing regarding Gaza and the Middle East |*Hadeel Oueis*​





*








						The Arab view is changing regarding Gaza and the Middle East - opinion
					

There is a growing renunciation among Arab youth of Hamas and the Islamic Jihad's actions in Gaza against Israel.




					www.jpost.com
				



*


----------



## rylah (Aug 24, 2022)

Report: Israeli F-35s flying over Iran
					

Saudi news site reports Israeli military aircraft have flown over Iran multiple times in recent months.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## Friends (Aug 24, 2022)

Arabs are learning that they have more important goals than to destroy Israel on behalf of a vanquished nation of no significance.


----------



## Sixties Fan (Aug 24, 2022)

Friends said:


> Arabs are learning that they have more important goals than to destroy Israel on behalf of a vanquished nation of no significance.


There is no vanquished Nation.  There never was a Palestinian nation.  It is all about the Islamic Nation and the Arab Nation. And not allowing Jews to have any part of any Islamic conquered lands.


----------



## rylah (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Sep 4, 2022)

Israel to lead a new Arab NATO?​


----------



## MJB12741 (Sep 15, 2022)

WATCH: Israel Signs Cybersecurity Agreement with Arab Ally | United with Israel
					

Israel's ties continue to flourish with its Arab allies, producing a new agreement to develop cybersecurity and deep tech together.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## rylah (Oct 11, 2022)

From Salafism to Zionism - 'Umar Lee​
The Muslim discourse has changed,  
using the 'language of the secular Left'
and the political-Left and Islamist alliance.


----------



## rylah (Oct 23, 2022)

Israel to spend millions on Einstein museum
					

The Israeli government decided on Sunday to allocate millions of dollars for a museum to house the world's largest collection of Albert Einstein documents, the Hebrew University said.It will be built on the university's Givat Ram campus in Jerusalem, with the government committing to...




					www.al-monitor.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 5, 2022)

*The Bahraini Foreign Minister: We will also work in cooperation also with the extreme elements in the Israeli government*

Abdul Latef Al Zayani welcomed the results of the Israeli elections meeting President Herzog, and wished success to Netanyahu's government. To the question of how they would react if Ben Gvir strives to change the status quo at the Temple Mount, he replied:

_"We'll see when it happens."_

Read more -









						שר החוץ הבחרייני: נעבוד בשיתוף פעולה גם עם הגורמים הקיצוניים בממשלה בישראל - וואלה! חדשות
					

עבד אללטיף א זיאני בירך על תוצאות הבחירות בישראל בפגישתו עם הרצוג, ואיחל בהצלחה לממשלה בראשות נתניהו. לשאלה כיצד יגיבו אם בן גביר יחתור לשינוי הסטטוס קוו בהר הבית, השיב: "נראה כשזה יקרה"



					news.walla.co.il
				











						Pres. Herzog's gift to Bahraini King: A silver mezuzah
					

Israeli President received at Al-Qudaibiya Palace in first visit by an Israeli Head of State to Bahrain.




					www.israelnationalnews.com


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 5, 2022)

United Arab Emirates: A warm peace with Israel transforming the Middle East


----------



## rylah (Dec 6, 2022)

*Qatar, along with the fuss*


----------



## rylah (Dec 6, 2022)

rylah said:


> Israel to lead a new Arab NATO?​











						Israeli pilot on Herzog flight greets traffic controllers over Saudi skies
					

Pilot offers warm greetings to air traffic operators in port city of Jeddah on president's flight back to Israel from Abu Dhabi




					www.timesofisrael.com
				











						Saudi Arabia wants to normalize ties with Israel - report
					

A recent report claimed that Saudi Arabia wants to normalize ties with Israel, though it will take time and hinges on the US meeting demands.




					www.jpost.com
				











						Israeli media citing officials: KSA normalization 'question of timing'
					

Israeli news website i24NEWS quotes the Saudi FM as saying that "the direction of Saudi-Israeli relations is normalization."




					english.almayadeen.net


----------



## rylah (Dec 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> *Qatar, along with the fuss*



Resident of Tangier, north Morocco, went out to celebrate the national team's success,
holding a sign in Hebrew that says - " I express full solidarity, with the Israelis
who received racist treatment in Qatar".


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 7, 2022)

WATCH: Israeli President’s Visit to Arab Nations a Success! | United with Israel
					

President Yitzchak Herzog President received a warm welcome in both Bahrain and the UAE.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## GHook20 (Dec 7, 2022)

rylah said:


> Israeli pilot on Herzog flight greets traffic controllers over Saudi skies
> 
> 
> Pilot offers warm greetings to air traffic operators in port city of Jeddah on president's flight back to Israel from Abu Dhabi
> ...


We can only hope!


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 8, 2022)

Israeli Company Signs Major Energy Deal with Morocco | United with Israel
					

"We have recognized a huge potential in Morocco for collaborations in the natural gas and renewable energy sectors," said CEO Yossi Abu.




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## rylah (Dec 9, 2022)

30 Nations Sign Abraham Accords Family Values Pledge​





World Leaders, ambassadors, diplomats, entrepreneurs, lawmakers, academics, and clergy from over thirty countries converged on Rome today for the First Annual Abraham Accords Global Leadership Summit, an exclusive invitation-only event focused on new ways to increase peace and tolerance in the spirit of the Abraham Accords.

The event celebrated the seismic change that the Abraham Accords have already brought to the Middle East and North Africa in two short years with an emphasis on the shared values that enabled bitter adversaries to become indispensable allies and friends in such a short time. To this end, delegates from the United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Morocco, and Israel shared their insights with policy shapers from around the world.













						30 Nations Sign Abraham Accords Family Values Pledge
					

The event celebrated the seismic change that the Abraham Accords have already brought to the Middle East and North Africa.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 11, 2022)

Wave of Muslim tourists to Israel 

Israel prepares for wave of Muslim tourists


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 11, 2022)

Bahraini FM says country looking forward to partnering with Netanyahu govt…









						Bahraini FM says country ‘truly looking forward’ to working with Netanyahu government
					

* * *




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 11, 2022)

MJB12741 said:


> Good news.  LET THERE BE PEACE ALREADY!
> 
> Arabs on Social Media Support Israel Against Gaza Border Riots



There will always be people with a brain, and they'll always be a minority. Such situations are run by people who manipulate idiots.


----------



## rylah (Dec 11, 2022)

Smotrich Meets with the UAE Ambassador to Israel​


Religious Zionism Party leader Bezalel Smotrich met on Wednesday with the United Arab Emirates Ambassador to Israel Mohamed Al Khaja.

Smotrich tweeted that the two held an “introductory meeting” at the Knesset in Jerusalem.

“We discussed the good relations between the countries and the great potential of deepening the economic cooperation between us for the benefit of the entire region. This is what true peace looks like,” wrote Smotrich.

Al Khaja was pictured earlier this month greeting Otzma Yehudit head Itamar Ben-Gvir at an event at the UAE’s embassy marking the country’s 51st National Day.



Read more -









						Smotrich Meets with the UAE Ambassador to Israel
					

“This is what true peace looks like,” tweets the Religious Zionist Party head.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 12, 2022)

Abdullah al-Hadlaq, writer, Al-Watan: “Israel is a legitimate state, not an occupier, validated by the world community, and the Quran. Countries not recognizing Israel are those of tyranny and oppression. Israel has scientific centers and universities which even the oldest Arab countries lack.”


----------



## MJB12741 (Dec 12, 2022)

‘GOOD NEWS FROM JERUSALEM’: Powerful Arab Country Will Make Peace with Israel | United with Israel
					

'It’s just a matter of time before courageous leaders step out of the shadows and full peace is achieved between all the children of Abraham.'




					unitedwithisrael.org


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## GHook20 (Dec 13, 2022)

frigidweirdo said:


> There will always be people with a brain, and they'll always be a minority. Such situations are run by people who manipulate idiots.


You are case in point for the later… just saying


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 13, 2022)

GHook20 said:


> You are case in point for the later… just saying



Yeah, but the funny thing is, you don't know the difference between "later" and "latter".

Joke's on you.


----------



## rylah (Dec 15, 2022)

Exclusive - The Netanyahu Doctrine: An in-depth regional policy interview ​In a wide-ranging interview with a group of print and television journalists at Al Arabiya, Mr. Netanyahu discussed Israel’s relations with Arab states, the US alliance structure in the Middle East, unrest in Iran, Israel’s new hard-right government, the future of the US-brokered maritime border agreement with Lebanon, and the Russia-Ukraine war.


----------



## rylah (Dec 15, 2022)

Abu Dhabi buys Phoenix, Israel's largest insurance firm​









						Abu Dhabi’s ADQ leads consortium to buy stake in Israel’s Phoenix Group
					

DUBAI/JERUSALEM: A consortium led by Abu Dhabi state holding firm ADQ is in advanced negotiations to acquire a controlling stake in Israeli financial firm Phoenix Group for more than $800 million, a regulatory filing showed, according to Reuters. US private investment firms Centerbridge Partners...




					www.arabnews.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 15, 2022)

Abraham Accords Virtual Peace Games to Be Held in Israel
					

The organizers plan to include up to ten countries in their initial event, which will cost around $1.5 million to run.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## MartyNYC (Dec 18, 2022)

Qatari official urges relations with Israel, hopes to visit









						Qatari sheikh behind giant replica of World Cup trophy urges ties with Israel
					

Hamad Al Suwaidi, pushed back into spotlight by sculpture, tells Israeli TV region should accept Israel as a fact, hopes to visit Tel Aviv, dismisses criticism




					www.timesofisrael.com


----------



## rylah (Dec 28, 2022)

*The Palestinian flag offensive in Qatar – the real story – Ro'ee Kayis about the Qatari whitewashing*

Here's something You have yet to hear about the moments we'll all remember from the Mondeal. We Israelis have this thing, everything is black or white, no middle. We sign normalization agreements with four Arab states, everyone loves us and the Palestinian issue is disappeared. On the other side, when they wave at us Palestinian flags in Qatar, we immediately think that the entire world is against us.

So before we demand monetary return for the Abrahamic accords, let's try to understand, what stands behind the pro-Palestinian vibe at the Mondeal, and what the odds are that one day we Israelis will be accepted in the Middle East?

Friends, I'm going to drop a bomb here – there were people in Doha from Arab countries that were happy to talk to us. The following video was captured in Doha two weeks ago, two Moroccans wanted to talk to us, and when pro-Palestinian activists warned them, that we're Israeli media, they didn't even flinch. As You can see, the relationship with Israel is a matter of disagreement.

We can't expect people who for decades were brought up on hatred for Israel, that suddenly one day accept us. For most of them, it was their first meeting with an Israeli or a Jew, all these people know about us is from propaganda they hear in the media, from Al-Jazeera to TikTok.

However this doesn't explain the industrial quantities of Palestinian flags at the Mondeal. Bottom line the Palestinian issue is always close to the heart of the Muslims and Arabs around the world.

But I have a question –did anyone see any other demonstration this Mondeal?

Except for this one brave guy, there was nothing, nada, walla ishi, see where I'm going?

There was concern in Qatar before the Mondeal, that the biggest event in the country's history would bring up everything the Qataris don't want You to talk about, human rights, the treatment of the LGBT community, the dreadful treatment of foreign workers, the corruption which brought the Mondeal, a long list of explosive screw-ups.

And this is yet the biggest screw-up of the Qataris. A country that opposes normalization with Israel, and tries to be more Palestine than Palestinians, invites thousands of Israelis in direct flights to spend time in Doha. Thus in order to avoid anger and criticism in the Arab street, they do the perfect whitewashing move – show to all what is the demonstration that the government does have interest in. When this is the only demonstration the Qatari regime allowed, why wonder it looked so authentic and drawing?

The bottom line, is the hatred of Israel doesn't go anywhere, and if anyone is surprised by it, I suggest a reality pill twice a day. As with everything in our neighborhood, both love and hate are expressions of the interests of the ruling power. The enmity we saw in Doha can turn over in one agreement, into a low-temperature relationship.

To sum it up, in Doha we weren't reminded of how much were are hated,
but how hard we have to work to be accepted in the Arab street.


----------



## rylah (Sunday at 9:03 PM)

UAE Senior Royal Figure in Israel: ‘This is the Best Medical Treatment I Have Received’​






*Sheikh Khalid Qasmi*, a royal figure from the *United Arab Emirates*, was hospitalized this week in Israel, the first Arab royal known to have been treated in Israel. His visit may pave the way for more Emiratis to get medical care in Israel.

The 45-year-old sheikh from the emirate of Sharjah in the UAE arrived at the *Emek Medical Center in Afula* on Sunday for treatment for health complications related to an automobile accident several years ago. He is due to return to the UAE on Thursday. The Tazpit Press Service got exclusive access to talk to Sheikh Qasmi, who praised Israel’s medical care and expressed his appreciation for the warm reception he has received.

During his conversation with TPS, the sheikh wore a _kippah_, or Jewish skullcap, saying it was a sign of respect for the Jewish people and the state of Israel.

“This is a special expression of what we all mean when we say ‘peace agreements,’” said Sheikh Qasmi, “It is an expression of pure humanity and I have no choice but to express my appreciation to the people of Israel and wish for continued cooperation between the countries in all fields.”

“This is the best medical treatment I have received since the car accident. I have traveled to several countries in Europe and been hospitalized in different clinics, since I was injured,” he said, “But since I arrived in Israel there has been a great improvement in my condition.”

Sheikh Khalid said, “I was amazed not only by the quality of the medical staff and the advanced capabilities in Israel, but mainly by the hospitality and the expressions of sympathy from the medical staff and other people I met here.”

Sheikh Qasmi also confirmed that “Very soon I will return to Israel for further medical treatments.”

He was invited to Israel by former Druze cabinet minister *Ayoub Kara*, who is close to officials in the Emirates. Kara told TPS that the sheikh’s stay may lead to more Emiratis getting medical treatment in Israel.

“Following the sheikh’s hospitalization in Israel, the United Arab Emirates decided to examine the possibility of giving all residents of the Emirates the right to receive treatments in Israel, at the expense of the state,” Kara said. “The Emirates realized that it was an advanced healthcare system and decided that what was appropriate for the sheikh, should be given to the rest of the residents of the Emirates.”

The sheikh’s stay was coordinated by Kara’s daughter, Amira, who is finishing her medical studies at Emek.

The United Arab Emirates is a federation of seven emirates. Sheikh Qasmi’s family set a precedent by ruling two different emirates, Sharjah and Ras Al Khaimah.









						UAE Senior Royal Figure in Israel: ‘This is the Best Medical Treatment I Have Received’
					

The sheikh’s stay may lead to more Emiratis getting medical treatment in Israel.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Sunday at 9:05 PM)

Report: Rabat Conditions Israel Embassy on Recognition of Moroccan Sovereignty over Occupied Western Sahara​





Morocco is demanding that Israel recognize its sovereignty over the Western Sahara, a disputed region, before it opens an embassy in the Jewish State, according to a report this weekend by _Axios_.

Morocco was among four Muslim-majority nations who signed the historic Abraham Accords with Israel in 2020. As a signatory to those accords, Morocco agreed to reopen its liaison office in Tel Aviv, and Israel agreed to reopen its liaison office in Rabat.
But the four current and past Israeli officials who spoke with _Axios_ were quoted as saying Rabat is using the recognition issue as a reason not to open a full embassy in Israel.

The Western Sahara has been the subject of a dispute between Morocco and the Algeria-backed Polisario Front, which seeks to establish an independent state in the region.

Thus far there has been no comment on the report from Israel, and none from the Moroccan government.









						Report: Rabat Conditions Israel Embassy on Recognition of Moroccan Sovereignty over Occupied Western Sahara
					

Morocco was among four Muslim-majority nations who signed the historic Abraham Accords with Israel in 2020.




					www.jewishpress.com


----------



## rylah (Monday at 7:03 PM)

Negev Forum committee convenes - without Jordan
					

The meeting will be attended by senior delegations from the 6 member states: United Arab Emirates, Bahrain, Egypt, Morocco, USA and Israel. The Israeli delegation, which is led by the director general of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Alon Oshfiz, includes senior representatives from the...




					www.newsrael.com


----------



## rylah (Monday at 7:04 PM)




----------

